# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Previsiones meteorológicas... ¿qué tiempo hará?

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, últimamente venimos concentrando toda la información meteorológica, tanto situación actual como las previsiones en el hilo de "radar de lluvias" de tal forma que está demasiado cargado y con unos temas muy diversos.

Si os parece bien, propongo que a partir de ahora, todo lo que sea referente a previsión meteorológica, mapas, modelos, etc, lo analicemos en este hilo y dejemos el hilo de "radar de lluvias" para el seguimiento de las precipitaciones, imágenes de radares, etc. y así toda la información está un poco mejor organizada, sino, esto es un barullo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bueno, comienzo en hilo. A continuación voy a mostrar varios modelos del WXMAPS-COLA, en resumen, Modelo GFS del NCEP de la NOAA.

*15 de enero, a 96 horas*

Precipitación en 24 horas [mm]


Índice CAPE - no muestra que vaya a haber tormentas de importancia.


*16 de enero, a 120 horas*

Precipitación en 24 horas [mm]


Índice CAPE - tampoco muestra que vaya a haber tormentas de importancia.


Resumen: parece ser que por lo que muestran estos modelos, las precipitaciones más significativas, se van a limitar al oeste de la península, concretamente, a Galicia y al cuadrante sur-occidental. Ya veremos como termina el asunto y a ver si se reparten un poco más por la península.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La NOA da por Hellín 56 litros

----------


## pedro_montoro

He visitado la página eltiempo.es y mete nieve para el Lunes en muchos puntos de la Península. Podrán producirse?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Impresionante la salida de los modelos de hoy  :EEK!: . A parte de que dan más agua por toda España, lo más importante está en la provincia de Valencia, donde los modelos de hoy indican que se formará una buena DANA... y teniendo en cuenta que son mapas a 5 días vista, pese a no gozar de una fiabilidad absoluta, si que pueden ser ya un indicador de lo que pueda pasar.

*Lunes 16, a 96 horas.*

Agua principalmente en la mitad oeste de la península.


Martes 17, a 120 horas.

Más agua. Mención especial merece el caso de Valencia y toda la ribera del Xuquer, vaya toalla de agua  :EEK!: 


Fijaros el modelo de la wetterzentrale para ese día: menuda bolsa de aire frío, o DANA, como la queramos llamar...


Y para el día siguiente... más de lo mismo, otra manta de agua.


En fin, a ver mañana la salida de los nuevos modelos a ver que dicen, a ver si se va confirmando esa posible DANA o no.




> He visitado la página eltiempo.es y mete nieve para el Lunes en muchos puntos de la Península. Podrán producirse?


Pues la respuesta está aquí. Como se puede ver, se mete algo de frío que hará bajar las temperaturas, unido a las precipitaciones, hará que en más de un sitio haga acto de presencia el blanco elemento.

----------


## Luján

F. Lázaro.

Sólo una puntualización. No será una DANA, puesto que tendrá presencia en superficie, y bien clara. Será una buena borrasca, y esperemos que sea buena de verdad y deje agua en cantidad, pero sin causar problemas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo por aquí abajo no lo veo muy claro. Aunque la NOAA de 34L/m2. Habrá que verlo.
Siguiendo con los modelos, para el próximo fin de semana, la cosa pinta mejor:

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí me parece que poco va a cambiar la situación, en todo caso bajarán las temperaturas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Modelos a largo plazo(+ 7 días), dan a partir del próximo Sábado un cambio radical de tiempo que nos traerá lluvias cuantiosas y temperaturas bajo cero durante la semana del cambio de mes. A ver si se cumple. Seguiré informando(si puedo).

----------


## sergi1907

Según esos modelos empezaríamos febrero recibiendo al verdadero invierno meteorológico

----------


## REEGE

Eso he visto hoy en dos de las páginas que visito (accuweather y eltiempo.es) pero ya sabéis... con tantos días nos podemos llevar muchas desilusiones!!
Un saludo y que se cumplan...

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que esos pronosticos se vayan confirmando y se hagan realidad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esperemos que se cumplan dichas previsiones, porque hacen falta y urgentemente. En algunos sitios, la cosa está bastante chunga, y más aún por culpa de las eléctricas con ese ansia viva de desecar todo embalse que tienen a su alcance  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_2/Tes

El anticiclón trae temperaturas suaves y cielos despejados en toda España salvo en el norte
En el Cantábrico y norte de Navarra donde se registrarán cielos muy nubosos con chubascos

EP   23-01-2012

Este lunes se repite el escenario meteorológico de los últimos días con temperaturas suaves y cielos despejados en toda España salvo en el norte peninsular donde se prevén algunas precipitaciones, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).



En el Cantábrico y norte de Navarra se registrarán cielos muy nubosos con chubascos que podrían extenderse de forma más débil y dispersa en otras zonas como el alto Ebro y Pirineos occidental.

Los intervalos nubosos se darán en otros puntos del norte peninsular sin dejar precipitaciones, y el resto de la Península y Baleares continuarán otra jornada los cielos despejados.

Mientras, en Canarias habrá cielos muy nubosos en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve donde se prevé chubascos, e intervalos nubosos en el resto del archipiélago.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, este lunes no habrá ningún cambio significativo respecto a las jornadas anteriores y continuarán las temperaturas suaves. Asimismo, se prevé heladas en diversos puntos del interior peninsular.

Asimismo, hay que situar la cota de nieve para este inicio de semana entre los 1.400 metros y los 1.800 metros en el extremo norte de la Península.

También hay que destacar para este lunes la formación de algunos bancos de niebla en Galicia, meseta norte, Extremadura e interior de Cataluña.

Por último, en Galicia soplarán los vientos de componente noreste de flojo a moderado, y del noroeste en el valle del Ebro, y con intervalos fuertes en el noreste de Gerona y Baleares.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_6/Tes

Nieve, lluvia y viento ponen en alerta a 22 provincias de 13 comunidades
Para este sábado las lluvias podrían ser localmente fuertes en Melilla y litoral de Málaga y persistentes al principio, en el litoral valenciano, así como nevadas en el extremo norte peninsular

EFE   27-01-2012

La nieve, la lluvia y el viento ponen hoy en alerta naranja o amarilla a veintidós provincias de 13 comunidades autónomas, informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en su página web. A Coruña se encuentra en alerta naranja (riesgo importante) por vientos costeros del noroeste y oeste y mar de fondo con olas que llegarán a los 5 metros, y Asturias también en alerta naranja por costeros y mar de fondo del noroeste con olas de 5 metros.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé para mañana, sábado, lluvias que podrían ser localmente fuertes en Melilla y litoral de Málaga y persistentes al principio, en el litoral valenciano, así como nevadas en el extremo norte peninsular y en zonas altas del Levante.

Muy nuboso al principio en el área mediterránea, con chubascos débiles a moderados en el levante, litoral mediterráneo andaluz y Baleares.

Intervalos nubosos en el resto del norte y este peninsular, tendiendo a poco nuboso en el este. En Canarias, nuboso, con lluvias débiles y dispersas, más probables en el norte.

Cota de nieve: en el extremo norte, entre 700 y 900 metros, bajando a 400 y 600 metros. En el resto, entre 1.000 y 1.300 metros bajando de 600 a 1.000 metros.

En la península, temperaturas nocturnas en ligero a moderado descenso en la mitad noroeste. Pocos cambios en el resto.

Viento flojo a moderado de componente en casi todo el país, con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral mediterráneo y Baleares.

Comunidades Autónomas

GALICIA: poco nuboso excepto en el tercio norte, donde se esperan intervalos nubosos, y nubosidad de tipo alto en general por la tarde. Bancos de niebla matinales en los valles del interior de lugo.

Temperaturas máximas en ligero ascenso y mínimas en ligero descenso. Heladas débiles de madrugada, localmente moderadas en Ourense y sur de Lugo. Viento del nordeste, moderado en el litoral atlántico y flojo en el resto.

ASTURIAS :Stick Out Tongue: oco nuboso en el oeste e intervalos nubosos en el este ,tendiendo a aumentar la nubosidad por la tarde en general,quedando nuboso o muy nuboso en la mitad occidental.

En la mitad oriental precipitaciones débiles ocasionales, que serán más frecuentes y localmente moderadas por la tarde, pudiendo extenderse de forma débil y ocasional al oeste. Cota de nieve en torno a 800 metros. Bancos de niebla matinales.

Temperaturas sin cambios. Heladas débiles a moderadas en la cordillera y zona suroccidental. Viento de componente norte flojo.

CANTABRIA:nuboso a muy nuboso. Precipitaciones débiles, localmente moderadas, principalmente en el litoral y zona central, que por la tarde se extenderán a todas las zonas. Bancos de niebla matinales. Cota de nieve en torno a 700 metros.

Temperaturas máximas sin cambios y mínimas en ligero a moderado descenso.Heladas débiles a moderadas en la cordillera y tercio sur. Viento del norte flojo.

PAÍS VASCO:nuboso a muy nuboso. Precipitaciones débiles localmente moderadas principalmente en Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa, que por la tarde se extenderán a Álava. Bancos de niebla matinal. Cota de nieve en torno a 700 metros.

Temperaturas máximas sin cambios y mínimas en ligero a moderado descenso. Heladas débiles en el interior.Viento del norte flojo.

CASTILLA Y LEÓN:en el extremo nordeste nuboso o muy nuboso con precipitaciones débiles. En el norte montañoso y sistema ibérico nuboso con posibilidad de precipitaciones débiles. Cota de nieve: por encima de 700 a 900 metros. En el resto intervalos nubosos, salvo en el tercio oeste donde predominaran los cielos poco nuboso.

Posibilidad de brumas y nieblas. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero a moderado descenso, con heladas débiles, localmente moderadas, y máximas sin cambios o en ligero descenso. Vientos del nordeste, moderados en el nordeste y flojos en el resto.

NAVARRA:en el tercio norte intervalos nubosos, aumentando a nuboso o muy nuboso, con precipitaciones débiles o localmente moderadas. En el resto intervalos nubosos, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil y dispersa, disminuyendo hacia el sur. Cota de nieve: 600 metros, pudiendo nevar al final a cualquier cota.

Temperaturas mínimas en ligero o moderado descenso, con numerosas heladas débiles, y las máximas en ligero ascenso. El viento de componente norte, flojo, con intervalos de intensidad moderada, principalmente en la ribera y la vertiente cantábrica.

LA RIOJA:en La Rioja alta intervalos nubosos, tendiendo a nuboso o muy nuboso, con precipitaciones débiles. En las demás zonas intervalos nubosos, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil. Cota de nieve: 700 metros.

Temperaturas mínimas en ligero o moderado descenso, con numerosas heladas débiles, y las máximas en ligero ascenso. El viento de componentes oeste y norte, flojo, con intervalos de intensidad moderada.

ARAGÓN:en los pirineos intervalos nubosos, aumentando a nuboso o muy nuboso, con precipitaciones débiles o localmente moderadas, principalmente a partir de la tarde. En la ibérica oriental nuboso, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil, tendiendo a poco nuboso. En el resto intervalos nubosos, disminuyendo hacia el este.

Cota de nieve: en pirineos 600 metros, pudiendo nevar al final a cualquier cota.

Temperaturas mínimas sin cambios o en ligero descenso, con numerosas heladas débiles, y las máximas sin cambios o en ligero ascenso. Viento de componente norte, flojo o moderado, con alguna racha fuerte en el ebro.

CATALUÑA:en el pirineo, nuboso a muy nuboso con precipitaciones débiles, sobre todo en el Valle de Arán a últimas horas, donde serán localmente moderadas. Cota de nieve: 1.000 metros bajando a 600 metros.

Al final. en el resto, nuboso al principio, con más intervalos en el nordeste, tendiendo a poco a nuboso al final. En la costa central y nordeste, probables precipitaciones débiles a partir de la tarde. Cota de nieve: 1.000 metros bajando a 800-700 metros.

Temperaturas mínimas en ligero descenso en puntos del Pirineo, sin cambios en el resto. Heladas débiles en el pirineo. En el nordeste y en cotas altas del pirineo, viento del norte moderado a fuerte; en la mitad sur de tarragona, viento del noroeste moderado; en el resto, viento de componente oeste flojo.

EXTREMADURA :Stick Out Tongue: oco nuboso o despejado.Temperaturas mínimas en ligero descenso, y máximas sin cambios. Vientos del nordeste, flojos a moderados.

MADRID :Stick Out Tongue: oco nuboso, con intervalos nubosos en la sierra donde son probables las nieblas en zonas altas al principio y al final del día. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero o moderado descenso con heladas débiles en la sierra y máximas sin cambios o en ligero ascenso.

Vientos del nordeste flojos con intervalos de moderados, sobre todo en zonas altas.

CASTILLA - LA MANCHA:cielos poco nubosos, excepto en el sureste y a primeras horas, donde habrá predominio de cielos nubosos con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil y ocasional, de nieve por encima de unos 1.200-1.300 metros, tendiendo a intervalos nubosos por la tarde y a poco nuboso al final.

Temperaturas mínimas en ligero o moderado descenso en la mitad norte y sin cambios en el sur con heladas débiles en el nordeste, y máximas sin cambios. Vientos de componente norte, flojos con intervalos de moderados, sobre todo en zonas altas de la mitad este.

COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA:nuboso a muy nuboso de madrugada, con lluvias débiles dispersas en la mitad norte e interior de la mitad sur, serán localmente moderadas en el litoral de la mitad sur donde pueden ir acompañadas de tormenta, y ser persistentes en el litoral norte de Alicante y sur de Valencia.

Nieve por encima de 700 metros en la mitad norte, y 900 metros en la mitad sur. A partir de la mañana mejorará en la mitad norte y en la segunda mitad del día en la mitad sur, quedando intervalos nubosos y remitiendo las precipitaciones.

Temperaturas sin cambios. vientos del nordeste flojos a moderados, con algún intervalo de fuerte en el litoral.Durante el día girarán a noroeste en la mitad norte.

MURCIA:nuboso a muy nuboso, con lluvias débiles a moderadas en el litoral donde pueden ir acompañadas de tormenta, y débiles dispersas en el interior. A partir del mediodía tenderán a remitir las lluvias, quedando intervalos nubosos. Las precipitaciones pueden ser de nieve por encima de 1000 metros a primeras horas, preferentemente en el noroeste.

Temperaturas sin cambios o en ligero ascenso las mínimas. Vientos del nordeste a componente norte flojos a moderados, mas intensos en el litoral donde habrá intervalos de fuerte.

BALEARES:cielo nuboso a muy nuboso con precipitaciones débiles localmente moderadas y que pueden ir acompañadas de tormenta. Cota de nieve bajando desde 1.400 a 900 metros. Temperaturas nocturnas sin cambios o en ligero ascenso y diurnas en ligero descenso.Viento del nordeste flojo aumentando a moderado con algún intervalo de fuerte.

ANDALUCÍA :Stick Out Tongue: oco nuboso o despejado en la mitad occidental, y nuboso o muy nuboso en la mitad oriental, estrecho y Melilla con precipitaciones débiles a moderadas y acompañadas de tormentas en Melilla y litoral mediterráneo, siendo menos probables hacia el interior, tendiendo a disminuir la nubosidad y las precipitaciones al final. Serán de nieve en cotas superiores a 1.100-1.300 metros.

Temperaturas sin cambios. Vientos del nordeste flojos, siendo del este flojos a moderados en el litoral mediterráneo.

CANARIAS:cielos nubosos a muy nubosos en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve por la mañana quedando en intervalos por la tarde, en el resto de zonas intervalos nubosos. Lluvias débiles ocasionales en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve, especialmente durante la primera mitad del día, con posibilidad de darse también en el sur, así como en Lanzarote y Fuerteventura.

Temperaturas sin cambios o en ligero descenso. Viento del nordeste moderado, ocasionalmente fuerte en costas noroeste y sureste y en medianías.

----------


## REEGE

¿Que tiempo hará? Previsiones meteorológicas... 
Que lástima de año, comienza el 2012 con un mes de Enero en la zona norte del Guadalquivir con apenas 8 mm de lluvias...
Que tiempos, los 3 años atrás en los que el pluvio se limpiaba muy a menudo... jejeje
Un abrazo chicos y se confirma el comienzo de un año que se presenta muy sequito...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues llover no se, pero los últimos modelos salen que nos vamos a congelar en el primer fin de semana de Enero...

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy de los modelos hasta arriba.
Hoy debería de llover aquí la mundial. No ha llegado a medio litro.
Debería de hacer un frío de perros, ahora hay 10,5 grados.
Esto es la realidad. Lo otro son tonterías.

----------


## sergi1907

> Estoy de los modelos hasta arriba.
> Hoy debería de llover aquí la mundial. No ha llegado a medio litro.
> Debería de hacer un frío de perros, ahora hay 10,5 grados.
> Esto es la realidad. Lo otro son tonterías.


Totalmente de acuerdo.
Mucho anunciar lluvias y frío y al final apenas un par de litros y de momento, frío más bien poco

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estoy de los modelos hasta arriba.
> Hoy debería de llover aquí la mundial. No ha llegado a medio litro.
> Debería de hacer un frío de perros, ahora hay 10,5 grados.
> Esto es la realidad. Lo otro son tonterías.


Puede que lleves razón. Esta semana la verdad es que han estado un poco locos.
Salía una cosa y a las dos horas lo cambiaba drásticamente. 
Pero también tengo que decirte que las lluvias provocadas por DANA´s, que suelen ser tormentas son dificiles de seguir.
Y tranquilos, que ya os lloverá(o nevará).

----------


## REEGE

> Pues llover no se, pero los últimos modelos salen que nos vamos a congelar en el primer fin de semana de Enero...


Querrás decir en el primer fin de semana de Febrero, no?? Un abrazo y que lo que pase sea que llueva, no??
Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pues por aquí dan máximas de 5ºc y mínimas de -6ºc ,

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues por aquí dan máximas de 5ºc y mínimas de -6ºc ,


Sí....
Se nos mete para el próximo finde un chorro polar, que hace tiempo que no tenemos.
A ver si tenemos por lo menos algo, aunque sea frío.

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí....
> Se nos mete para el próximo finde un chorro polar, que hace tiempo que no tenemos.
> *A ver si tenemos por lo menos algo, aunque sea frío*.


¿sin precipitaciones? Te ha comenzado a afectar al coco?

----------


## REEGE

Extremas las nieblas de ésta mañana a las 7:00 de la mañana por la carreteras de la zona del Fresnedas...
Por pocas se me pasa el cruze hasta el embalse... Increíble!! Lástima de la cámara porque a eso de las 10:00 había unas fotos guapas de la zona.
Un saludo y mucho cuidado con ellas, para mi son lo peor para la conducción.

----------


## Luján

Aquí los mapas de predicciones de la Wetterzentrale alemana a 9 días vista (Se actualizarán diariamente, al menos):

Presión en superficie, temperatura y geopotencial (equivalente a presión) en altura (500hPa): http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html
Temperatura en superficie (a 2m): http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel5.html
Precipitación (mm) acumulada en 6 horas: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html
Geopotencial y temperatura a media altura (850hPa): http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel2.html
CAPE-LI (Energía Potencial Disponible para la Convección (J/m^3) - Indice de Ascenso (ºC)): http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel11.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mi página de MeteoHellín ya tiene un dominio web y un foro

http://www.meteohellin.es/

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Miguel Angel :Smile: 

Está bastante bien, la haces toda tú?

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No, me ayuda mi padre en la portada y en lo del foro, lo demás lo he hecho yó

Gracias, Sergi1907

Un cordial saludo, Miguel Angel RB

----------


## sergi1907

Pues enhorabuena a los dos.

Por mi parte si algún día quieres poner alguna foto o información mía no dudes en hacerlo, tienes permiso para ello.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muchas gracias

Un cordial saludo, Miguel Angel RB

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena Miguel Angel, a Tí y a tu padre.

----------


## perdiguera

Esas son cosas para las que soy un negado, por lo que me parece una verdadera hazaña, felicidades, la visitare.

----------


## ben-amar

El tiempo que se nos avecina, con sus heladas negras como he oido, sera el causante de decirle a estos almendros en que epoca de año estamos:

----------


## REEGE

Que suerte Ben-amar!!
Los almendros que hay plantados enfrente del poblado del Fresnedas aún no han florecido!!
La verdad es que ver un mar de almendros en flor, es una postal inolvidable.
Un saludo Ben y Miguel Ángel, felicidades por esa página.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> El tiempo que se nos avecina, con sus heladas negras como he oido, sera el causante de decirle a estos almendros en que epoca de año estamos:


Este año creo que va a ser el peor para la almendra, aunque ahora empieza el invierno meteorológico, quién sabe cuando terminará....

Muchas gracias REEGE, Ben-amar y Perdiguera

Un saludo cordial a los tres.

----------


## pedro_montoro

Mañana según eltiempo.es alerta en toda la provincia de Córdoba por nevadas, 2 cm. Esperemos que no fallen!! jeje

----------


## sergi1907

Las precipitaciones, sin embargo, no se serían de importancia y se concentrarían entre el litoral y el prelitoral | Por la mañana, podría nevar en Tarragona, y por la tarde en Barcelona y Girona.

A diferencia de lo que apuntaban las previsiones en un principio, parece que la nieve hará acto de presencia en Catalunya por la ola de frío siberiano que nos visita. Eso sí, no se espera que las precipitaciones, a priori, sean importantes ni que se alarguen en el tiempo. Éstas tendrían lugar, básicamente, a lo largo del jueves y se concentrarían entre el prelitoral y el litoral catalán.

 La cota de nieve, al principio del día, estará situada en los 200 metros, pero bajará a nivel del mar con el paso de las horas. Por la mañana puede haber alguna precipitación en forma de nieve a partir de los 200 metros. Básicamente, en la costa de Tarragona. Por la tarde, las precipitaciones podrían darse entre Barcelona y Girona, en cualquier cota. Pero parece que será anecdótico. No creo que acabe cuajando. En Barcelona creo que no se asentará, explica a LaVanguardia.com la meteoróloga de Rac1, Mònica Usart.

 La barrera estaría en la zona prelitoral. El riesgo máximo estaría situado entre la costa y el prelitoral. Como mucho, cogería también Osona, comarcas interiores de Girona, pero no se espera que caiga nada en Lleida, Terres de lEbre, ni tampoco en el Pirineo y Prepirineo, añade.

 La diferencia, en relación a las previsiones iniciales, radica en el hecho de que no se esperaba precipitación para el jueves. Los mapas no indicaban lluvia para dicho día y es por ello que los vaticinios, a pesar de la entrada de la ola de frío siberiano, no hablaban de nieve. 

 La precipitación se alarga un poco más de lo que se esperaba y este hecho coincidirá con el aire frío que llega. Eso lo que hace es que la cota de nieve vaya bajando, todavía queden restos de precipitación, y todo ello se traduzca en precipitaciones en forma de nieve, aclara Usart.

Para el fin de semana, no se espera nieve

 Así como este jueves se presenta tapado y con precipitaciones en forma de nieve, de cara al fin de semana (para ser exactos, desde el viernes hasta el lunes) se pronostican días soleados. El frío será intenso, sí, pero no estará acompañado de cielos tapados.

 Se continúan manteniendo los valores bajos que vaticinábamos. Entre cero y cinco grados negativos en la costa de mínima, en torno a los diez bajo cero en el interior, y entre 15 y 20 grados negativos en el Pirineo, puntualiza Usart.

Precedentes

 Hay que remontarse a febrero de 1956 para encontrar una ola de frío similar a la que parece que va a azotar Catalunya en los próximos días. Es curioso, pero parecen coincidir las fechas. Los días con temperaturas más bajas se concentraron por aquel entonces entre el jueves 2 y el domingo 5. En Barcelona, por ejemplo, llegaron a registrar una mínima de 6,7 grados negativos, en el Turó de lHome alcanzaron un registro de -19,8º y en Tortosa se alcanzaron los 6,4 grados negativos.

 Esa entrada de frío polar se repitió pocas fechas después. Tuvieron una segunda ola entre el sábado día 11 y el lunes 13. 

También en 1985 Catalunya sufrió una entrada de frío similar a la que ahora se aproxima.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...a-de-frio.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preparaos, la Ola de Frío, está aquí...

P.D: Por cierto Miguel Angel, que se me olvidaba, Felicidades  :Wink:  :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

Bueno. No parece gran cosa, pero el modelo GSF que corren los alemanes pronostica algo de agua por el centro peninsular para el día que no existe más que en años olímpicos y algo más para el 4 de marzo, límite de predicción hoy, a 9 días vista. También dan algo de agua el domingo en el valle del Ebro.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html

Esperemos que no se cumplan las predicciones, sino que se queden cortas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno. No parece gran cosa, pero el modelo GSF que corren los alemanes pronostica algo de agua por el centro peninsular para el día que no existe más que en años olímpicos y algo más para el 4 de marzo, límite de predicción hoy, a 9 días vista. También dan algo de agua el domingo en el valle del Ebro.
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html
> 
> Esperemos que no se cumplan las predicciones, sino que se queden cortas


A mi me gusta más el GFS del Meteociel, de los franchutes, que a plazo de 7 días da un pequeña borrasca que entrará por Galicia, y para nada más y nada menos que 15 días una buena borrasca que si parece cargadita. O bueno, mirad la animación, que parece que la cosa puede variar, pero no os fieis mucho. Desde cazatormentas avisan que los modelos a partir de +5 días, son mucho menos fiable de lo habitual, y que además al paso de 6H de lo quitan todo de un plumazo.

Animacion

----------


## ben-amar

No he podido mirar nada, ¿es cierto que para el jueves proximo pueden caer unos 20 l?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No he podido mirar nada, ¿es cierto que para el jueves proximo pueden caer unos 20 l?


Eso apuntan algunos modelos. Pero no te fies, puede cambiar. Hasta el Domingo Lunes no podrá ser más de un 50-60% fiable.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos entonces que la cosa no cambie, aunque vete tu a saber con los recortes

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No he podido mirar nada, ¿es cierto que para el jueves proximo pueden caer unos 20 l?


¿Estás de cachondeo?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por desgracia, llevamos unos mesecitos que pensar en que caigan 20 litros nos suena a chiste  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_2/Tes

Se espera que durante todo el fin de semana los termómetros alcancen hasta los 20 en la mayor parte del país

EFE   25-02-2012

Fin de semana primaveral. A partir del mediodía el mercurio superará los 20 grados en la mayor parte del país. En cuanto al cielo, sol radiante durante la mañana y a partir de la tarde nubes altas en el norte que dejarán llovizna débil en el Cantábrico. Para el domingo cielo despejado. Las temperaturas máximas estarán alrededor de los 20 grados, en cambio las mínimas subirán entre 2 y 4 grados.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) prevé para hoy sábado el predominio de cielos nubosos en todo el país, con cielos muy nubosos en el Cantábrico oriental y norte de Navarra y posibilidad de precipitaciones débiles al final del día. Habrá intervalos de nubes medias y altas en el resto de la mitad norte peninsular y Baleares e intervalos nubosos en el litoral de Andalucía oriental, Ceuta y Melilla.

Las temperaturas diurnas descenderán ligera o moderadamente en Galicia y en el Área Cantábrica y ascenderán en el litoral mediterráneo peninsular y canario. Nocturnas en ligero ascenso, salvo en Andalucía y en el área mediterránea, donde permanecerán sin cambios. Algunas heladas débiles, en general, en el interior peninsular.

Viento flojo a moderado del noroeste en el litoral norte de Galicia y en Canarias, del noroeste el Valle del Ebro y Ampurdán, del sureste en baleares, y del este girando al oeste en el litoral de Andalucía oriental, Ceuta y Melilla. Flojo variable o en calma en el resto.

PREDICCIÓN POR COMUNIDADES:

Galicia.- Intervalos nubosos y nieblas matinales en el interior, principalmente de la provincia de Lugo. Mínimas en ligero a moderado ascenso y máximas en ligero a moderado descenso. Presencia de heladas débiles en zonas de montaña. Viento del este y nordeste de flojo a moderado en el litoral norte, siendo variable en el resto.

Asturias.- Cielos de poco nubosos a nubosos, con tendencia a aumentar la nubosidad a partir del mediodía y con predominio de las nubes medias y altas en el interior. Posibles precipitaciones en el litoral oriental al final de la tarde y presencia de bruma. Temperaturas diurnas en ligero descenso y sin cambios o en ascenso ligero las nocturnas. Viento variable flojo en el interior y, en el litoral, de componente este flojo con intervalos de moderado durante el día.

Cantabria.- Nuboso a muy nuboso, aumentando la nubosidad en la segunda mitad del día y con precipitaciones débiles al final de la tarde más probables en el litoral. Bruma. Temperaturas diurnas en descenso ligero y sin cambios o en ascenso ligero las nocturnas. Viento variable flojo, tendiendo a componente norte en la segunda mitad del día.

País Vasco.- Cielos muy nubosos o cubiertos con precipitaciones débiles al final de la tarde, más probables en la mitad norte. Bruma. Descenso ligero de las temperaturas diurnas y ascenso ligero de las nocturnas. Viento flojo variable, tendiendo a componente norte en la segunda mitad del día.

Castilla y León: Nuboso o muy nuboso en el extremo nordeste con probables precipitaciones al final del día. En el resto, intervalos de nubes medias y altas, más abundantes en el tercio norte. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero ascenso con heladas débiles, que pueden ser localmente moderadas en zonas de valle. Máximas en ligero descenso en el norte y sin cambios en el resto. Vientos flojos variables o en calma.

Navarra: Nuboso o muy nuboso en el norte y oeste, con probables precipitaciones débiles, principalmente durante la segunda mitad del día y de nieve en las cimas pirenaicas. En el resto, intervalos nubosos en aumento, con predominio de nubes medias y altas. Brumas matinales. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero ascenso, y máximas en ligero descenso. Presencia de heladas débiles en Pirineos. Vientos flojos o moderados de componente oeste y norte y cierzo en la ribera.

La Rioja.- Nuboso o muy nuboso con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil, principalmente al final del día. Presencia de brumas matinales. Nieve sólo en las cimas ibéricas e intervalos nubosos en aumento con presencia de nubes medias y altas en el resto. Temperaturas en mínimas en ligero ascenso y máximas en ligero descenso. Vientos de flojos a moderados de componentes oeste y norte.

Aragón.- Intervalos de nubes medias y altas, aumentando durante el día y quedando nuboso o muy nuboso al final. Posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil en las cabeceras de los valles pirenaicos y de nieve en las cimas. Presencia de brumas matinales. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero ascenso y máximas apenas sin cambios. Heladas débiles o localmente moderadas en áreas de montaña y somontanos. Vientos flojos o moderados de componente oeste y norte y cierzo en el Ebro.

Catalunya.- Cielo poco nuboso o despejado, aumentando los intervalos nubosos de tipo medio y alto durante la tarde. Posibilidad de brumas matinales y de bancos de niebla en el interior. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero descenso en el Pirineo y máximas en ligero ascenso en el litoral, sin cambios importantes en el resto. Heladas débiles en el Pirineo y puntos de la depresión central. Viento del noroeste flojo aumentando a moderado y variable flojo en el resto con predominio de la componente oeste.

Extremadura.- Cielos poco nubosos con algún intervalo nuboso de tipo alto en el norte. Temperaturas máximas sin cambios y mínimas en ligero ascenso. Vientos flojos de dirección variable girando a oeste por la tarde.

Madrid.- Poco nuboso o despejado, aumentando a intervalos nubosos de nubes medias y altas. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero ascenso y máximas sin cambios. Presencia de heladas débiles. Vientos flojos de dirección variable.

Castilla-La Mancha.- Cielo poco nuboso o despejado, aumentando durante la tarde en la mitad norte a intervalos nubosos de nubes medias y altas. Temperaturas mínimas en ligero o moderado ascenso y máximas sin cambios. Heladas débiles localmente moderadas en el noreste. Vientos flojos de dirección variable, con tendencia en la mitad sur al oeste y noreste y aumentando a moderados en las altas.

Comunidad Valenciana.- Cielos despejados o poco nubosos, con algún intervalo de nubes medias y altas en el tercio norte. Temperaturas sin cambios o máximas en ligero ascenso con presencia de heladas débiles de madrugada en el interior. Vientos flojos de componente oeste, con brisas en el litoral durante la tarde.

Murcia.- Cielos despejados o poco nubosos y temperaturas mínimas sin cambios o máximas en ligero ascenso, con presencia de heladas débiles de madrugada en el interior. Vientos flojos del oeste, con brisas en el litoral por la tarde.

Baleares.- Cielo poco nuboso con tendencia a muy nuboso con nubes medias y altas por la noche y temperaturas sin cambios significativos. Vientos del suroeste flojos a moderados.

Andalucía.- Poco nuboso o despejado, con intervalos nubosos en el área del Estrecho y presencia de algunas nubes medias y altas en el resto. Presencia de heladas débiles en zonas del interior de la mitad oriental. Vientos flojos de dirección variable. Levante moderado girando a componente oeste en el litoral mediterráneo y el Estrecho, levante moderado, girando por la tarde a componente oeste.

Canarias.- Cielo poco nuboso o despejado, con algún intervalo de nubes bajas en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve durante la madrugada y primeras horas de la mañana. Temperaturas en ligero ascenso y de ascenso moderado en zonas altas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, fijaos en el mapa del Lunes:

----------


## sergi1907

Por lo que parece, al menos durante el día, poco le queda al invierno.

----------


## REEGE

Eso parece, subida de temperaturas y lo peor... nada de lluvias por ahora!!
Una pena de tiempo éste que tendremos en el 2012.

----------


## Luján

La Wetterzentrale da algo de lluvia, muy poca, con el cambio de mes, pero nada más a 9 días vista.

----------


## sergi1907

Para esta zona la página de eltiempo.es da lluvias a partir del 6 de marzo, pero a tantos días vista no creo que sea muy fiable.

----------


## ben-amar

Sea lo que sea, no creo que de ni para mojar el suelo.
Todo lo que no sea que corra el agua por las calles y profundice en el terreno es "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana"

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Por aquí la máxima que hemos tenido ha sido de 21,3ºC y la mínima 10ºC. Hasta ahora es la mas alta del mes y seguro que mañana alcanzamos una temperatura máxima mas alta que hoy. Aquí no tiene pinta de llover pero mañana y el Martes va a estar el cielo bastante cubierto. Hoy ha sido un día medio nublado medio soleado, ya que de vez en cuando nos tapaba alguna nube el sol.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

21º en el nacimiento del Rio Frio (ya pondre las fotos).
Aprovechando el puente del día de Andalucía, los restaurantes a tope, eso de la crisis es en otro pais por lo que se ve  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Estas temperaturas no son normales.
22 grados hoy en Gava, lo que ha dado lugar a más de un resfriado, entre ellos el mío.

----------


## sergi1907

Al mediodía en Tarragona 23º, hemos pasado calor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sevilla 18ºC a las 12:00, cuando la hemos abandonado. En mangas cortas de lujo.
Aquí en La Puebla, ha hecho 20ºC. En Sevilla probablemente hayan rondado los 25ºC.
Lo malo es el contraste. Ahora mismo 10ºC aquí. Esta noche bajará alrededor de los 5ºC, para subir hasta los 20ºc otra vez.
Son muchas capas.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy en la zona de un servidor... Máxima de 19º y por fin la mínima no ha sido bajo cero!!!! 1º C a las 8:00 horas.
Fin de los días en negativo??? Ojala y que las borrascas nos visiten pronto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí no sé cual habrá sido la máxima, pero desde luego, por encima de 20ºC seguro, de hecho, ayer cortando leña por la mañana, el sol ya picaba y te hacía sudar...

De hecho, mañana tengo entendido de que ya van a llenar el canal de agua porque a este paso, ya mismo se pondrán a regar, la tierra está más seca que un bocadillo de polvorones y a la mínima que la remuevas, sale un polvajerío tremendo.




> 22 grados hoy en Gava, lo que ha dado lugar a más de un resfriado, entre ellos el mío.


Para lo primero no hay solución... para lo segundo sí. Un día entero de cama, 200 juanolas y unos cuantos de carajillos bien cargados, y como nuevo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de llegar de dar una vueltecita por una de las colas del José Torán, y decir que me ha ido con dos mangas y a la media hora ya estaba con una y remangao.
Aunque esta mañana había escarchilla en los coches.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver ésta noticia de Antena3, no sé si ya estará puesta pero por si acaso la coloco aquí!!

El trimestre desde diciembre a febrero, el más seco en los últimos 70 años. 

El anterior trimestre diciembre-febrero más seco fue en 1981, cuando se acumularon 86 litros de lluvias por metro cuadrado. Hasta ahora, en estos tres meses solo se han registrado 58 litros.

*Actualizado el 27/02/2012 a las 11:37 horas* 

El trimestre invernal diciembre-febrero está teniendo un carácter "extraordinariamente seco", de modo que, si no se producen lluvias muy importantes en lo que queda de febrero, este podría ser el trimestre diciembre-febrero más seco en España desde los años 40 del siglo pasado, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). 
Así, el portavoz de la AEMET, Angel Rivera, ha explicado que ahora mismo "ya lo es" y que probablemente se confirmará en unos días, a no ser que "lloviera muchísimo" hasta el 29 de febrero, algo que, de acuerdo a las predicciones meteorológicas, no parece que vaya a suceder. "Febrero prácticamente acabará sin más precipitaciones", ha adelantado. 
Rivera ha puntualizado que en este trimestre se han recogido 58 litros por metro cuadrado a 23 de febrero, cuando en el anterior trimestre diciembre-febrero más seco fue el de el año 1980-81 y entonces se acumularon 86 litros de lluvias. 
Además, estos datos son parecidos a los del balance hídrico del año hidrológico (1 de octubre de 2011 a 30 de septiembre de 2012) que a fecha de 22 de enero acumula un valor real de 197 litros por metro cuadrado, cuando lo normal en estas fechas sería 333 litros por metro cuadrado, es decir, que en lo que va de año hidrológico se acumula un déficit del 41%. "Esto contando con las lluvias de octubre y, sobre todo noviembre, que rompió el esquema y llovió más de lo normal", ha añadido. 
"Esto confirma la sequía meteorológica que estábamos iniciando, porque confiábamos en las lluvias de febrero, pero no han llegado. Pasar el invierno más seco desde los años 40 es preocupante, porque tampoco el año pasado había un gran superávit", ha manifestado Rivera, que ha recordado que el año hidrológico 2010-2011 se cerró prácticamente en niveles normales, con un ligero superávit del 4 %. 
Por ello, ha comentado que España está inmersa en una sequía meteorológica, y que el dato preocupante es el de la "importante falta de lluvias" de Canarias, aunque los niveles de sequía afectan a casi toda la Península Ibérica, salvo al oeste de Extremadura, Levante, Murcia, el sur y sureste de Andalucía, el nordeste de Cataluña y Baleares, que registran niveles normales.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡¡estan cayendo *4* gotas!!!
El suelo no lo mojara pero los coches van a quedar....... :Frown:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Las previsiones dicen que lo mas probable es que mañana, sobre todo por la mañana llueva, y el espectáculo de rayos se quedará para por la tarde-noche. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Espero que se cumplan y vuelva a crecer el Argos, que está bastante pobre de caudal  :Frown: 

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Una pequeña perturbación que entrará por el Golfo de Cádiz descargará algo de lluvia en Andalucía, Castilla y León y Extremadura, pero se desvanece la esperanza de que una borrasca -prevista el domingo- alivie algo la actual sequía.

Una pequeña perturbación que entrará por el Golfo de Cádiz descargará algo de lluvia en Andalucía, Castilla y León y Extremadura, pero se desvanece la esperanza de que una borrasca -prevista el domingo- alivie algo la actual sequía. 

 Y, con una fiabilidad de hasta el 60%, durante la primera quincena de marzo tampoco se registrará un temporal serio de lluvias

 Eel portavoz de la Aemet, Ángel Rivera,ha explicado que una débil borrasca (embolsamiento frío) atravesará desde Cádiz a Cataluña y a su paso se incrementará la nubosidad y dejará entre cinco y seis litros de agua. 

 Se trata de precipitaciones de escasa importancia, "solo humidificará un poco el ambiente, pero no lloverá todo lo que haría falta", se ha lamentado el meteorólogo. 

 Dicho fenómeno atmosférico se alejará y el sábado habrá un frente de lluvias débiles. "La esperanza de que el domingo o el lunes apareciera una borrasca", finalmente no se va a producir en la medida deseada, debido a que entrará por el cantábrico y se marchará en dirección a Francia. 

 Las lluvias débiles afectarán al tercio peninsular y la nieve estará presente en las zonas montañosas, mientras que en la mitad sur habrá ausencia de precipitaciones. 

 Entre el lunes y el miércoles entrará una masa de aire frío y seco pequeña procedente del centro de Europa. 

 En consecuencia, las temperaturas caerán entre cuatro y cinco grados, una sensación térmica que se verá acentuada por el viento. El próximo jueves se volverá a instalar un anticiclón sobre la península, que se prolongará hasta nueve días.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...78722_310.html

----------


## sergi1907

La previsión apunta a un aumento de la inestabilidad y una bajada de temperaturas de cara al próximo lunes.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Un cambio del tiempo se intuye en el horizonte. Un cambio que podría traer lluvias de cara, sobre todo, al próximo lunes. Éstas no serían la solución a la grave sequía que afecta a Catalunya, también al resto de la Península, pero podrían ayudar algo a atenuarla.

 Los mapas señalan un aumento de la inestabilidad para este lunes que vendría acompañado de chubascos y un descenso de las temperaturas.

 Ya para el fin de semana empezaría a dejarse notar dicho cambio. Las nubes empezarían a hacer acto de presencia el sábado y de cara al domingo, sobre todo a última hora del día, podrían aparecer las primeras lluvias.

 Aunque la precipitación que se espera no es, ni mucho menos, la solución a la sequía que padece casi toda España, los pronósticos estacionales son esperanzadores (a pesar de no tener éstos una fiabilidad muy acusada al ser vaticinios a muchos días vista). Los mapas dibujan lluvias para abril y mayo que podrían estar por encima de los registros habituales para dichos meses.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...la-sequia.html

----------


## Luján

Precipitaciones importantes en toda la península para dentro de 7-9 días: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html


Ojalá se cumpla

----------


## sergi1907

Al menos hay algo de esperanza de que lleguen lluvias.

La situación empieza a ser desesperada

----------


## REEGE

Falta hace... esperemos que no se giren hacía otro sitio que no esté tan necesitado como nosotros...
Es una pena darse un paseo por los campos de la mayoría de la península...
Cantemos chicos!!!!!!

----------


## Hixem

> Precipitaciones importantes en toda la península para dentro de 7-9 días: 
> Ojalá se cumpla


Posible DANA!!! hay que estar atentos por que estos fenomenos son dificiles de modelar, esta con pinzas pero esta la posibilidad

----------


## embalses al 100%

Posible, no, la tenemos ahí. Si observais las imágenes del satélite se puede observar incluso rotación.
Además están cayendo unas tormentas bastantes interesante en los aledaños del Cabo San Vicente, en Portugal.

Fijáos en el mapa de Rayos y en el radar.




Creo que esas tormentas son severas, fiajos los núcleos rojos, bestial:


Pero la imágen del visible es  aún mejor. Además de deja ver media Europa. por lo que más impresionante.


Además los modelos apuntan al acercamiento de un buen frente frío que dejaría buenas lluvias en todo el Norte aliviando la sequía por allí. Además dejaría un desplome considerable de las temperaturas sobre todo máxima en casi toda la península, quitándonos este calor con temperaturas que llevamos dos días con 35ºC al sol y 25ºC a la sombra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso era un resumen de la situación meteorológica actual. Pero de previsiones os voy a decir, que esta DANA, se internará hasta el norte de Extremadura y afectará a Castilla y León, posteriormente llegará el frente frío que os comenté.
Y tras el paso del frente parece que un pequeño embolsamiento de aire frío, se quedará con nosotros algunos día pudiéndoso desarrollar tormentas por la tarde en el centro-este. Estamos hablando de los días 19-20-21, muy lejanos. Cogedlos con pinzas, porque de un plumazo se va todo.
Lo malo llega a partir del día 21, y durante un semana que una lengua de aire cálido colocará la isocero 0(a 850hpa) en el Norte de Noruega. ¿Qué significa eso? Pues calor. Esa lengua de aire caliente afectará a toda Europa excepto a la parte oriental, dónde estarán bajo cero. Además a partir del día 27, se nos internará aire más cálido aún, hablando ya de calor, con temperaturas máximas superiores a los 32ºC, incluso se ven 38ºC, pero prefiero no imaginarmelo. Si se cumple el calor entrará a partir del día 23. Espero equivocarme.
 Esto me dice el GFS de Meteociel.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Y si te equivocas embalses al 100%... que sea en el calor, pero en las pocas lluvias no falles...jejeje
Un saludo y gracias por tu trabajo en éstos temas que tanto te gustan.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

¡Atencion!, entre el martes y el miércoles llovera con intensidad (30l/m2) durande todo el día en la ciudad de Hellín. Podría caer algún copo el martes por la noche y el miércoles de madrugada.

Con una bajada de las máximas de 9ºc y las mínimas de 2ºc

La situación en el Levante va a ser muy buena con esos 30 a 40l/m2.

Esperemos que se cumpla...

----------


## Luján

Avisos amarillos de nevadas para las cumbres gallegas y de frío para el Sistema Central: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos

Esperemos que sea un cambio en condiciones, no un visto y no visto.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pués parece ser que ya no lloverá esos 32l que daban, en Hellín el martes y el miércoles hará sol, así por lo menos hasta la siguiente semana :Mad: 

Ayer en Hellín chispeó 0,2l

Cuando veré llover...?

----------


## ben-amar

Por esta zona nos da durante toda la semana un cielo bien soleado. Ni asomo de nubes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los modelos marcan lluvias para toda la península durante el próximo fin de semana y durante la semana siguiente ne todo el Este de la Península. No os fieis ni un pelo. Iré viendo como va evolucionando las cosas, y mientras pueda pondré las actualizaciones. 
Empiezo a hablar de esto ahora, porque después de dos meses, los modelos empiezan a dar a medio plazo atisbos de lluvias.
Cuidado con la Semana Santa, que veremos a ver...

----------


## Luján

> Los modelos marcan lluvias para toda la península durante el próximo fin de semana y durante la semana siguiente ne todo el Este de la Península. No os fieis ni un pelo. Iré viendo como va evolucionando las cosas, y mientras pueda pondré las actualizaciones. 
> Empiezo a hablar de esto ahora, porque después de dos meses, los modelos empiezan a dar a medio plazo atisbos de lluvias.
> Cuidado con la Semana Santa, que veremos a ver...


Por aquí se dice que en Fallas siempre llueve. Pues quedan dos días y ni una gota.

A ver si por Semana Santa (cuando siempre llueve algo en Sevilla) se dejan ver las nubes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por aquí se dice que en Fallas siempre llueve. Pues quedan dos días y ni una gota.
> 
> A ver si por Semana Santa (cuando siempre llueve algo en Sevilla) se dejan ver las nubes.


Mirando estadísticas de estos 6 años que llevo recogiendo lluvias, en el año 2007/2008, que tuvimos un invierno en que cayeron 150L/m2, y que tuvo un Diciembre completamente seco, en Abril recogí 244L/m2. Además lloviendo en Semana Santa y Feria. A ver si le da por repetirse...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Parece que se complica la cosa de cara al martes y el miércoles, en el sentido de que vienen lluvias de 10l, algo es algo, y el martes y el miercoles por la mañana se dejará ver la nieve por Hellín y muchos sitios del extremo este del país. El tiempo está loco, no ha nevado en todo el invierno y a 10 días de Abril nieva....

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Parece que se complica la cosa de cara al martes y el miércoles, en el sentido de que vienen lluvias de 10l, algo es algo, y el martes y el miercoles por la mañana se dejará ver la nieve por Hellín y muchos sitios del extremo este del país. El tiempo está loco, no ha nevado en todo el invierno y a 10 días de Abril nieva....


Cosas más raras se han visto...
Como nevar en plano mes de Mayo e incluso Junio. Y no hay que irse muy para atrás.
De momento los modelos dan un empeoramiento del tiempo general para la última semana del mes y la primera de Abril.
A ver como va avanzando.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Los modelos, como decís, dan inestabilidad para los próximos días. Un amigo de Cehegín, ha creado un "Evento" en Tuenti hablando de las previsiones para los proximos días. Para mañana da por la mañana nubes altas, y con la llegada de la tarde aparecerán nubes medias que pueden traer lluvias débiles, llegando a moderadas con la entrada de la noche. Puede haber tormentas de la tarde a la noche de forma aislada.

Saludos y a ver si se cumple, que nuestras tierras están mas secas que un desierto

----------


## embalses al 100%

La atmósfera se mueve...
Parece ser que se los cambios se van confirmando, para finales de este semana que empieza mañana.
Esperemos que los modelos no cambien mucho.

----------


## sergi1907

*
El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya ha emitido un aviso por situación meteorológica de riesgo de nivel 1*

Barcelona. (Europa Press).- El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC) ha emitido un aviso por situación meteorológica de riesgo de nivel 1 por intensidad y acumulación de lluvia, nieve y estado del mar, ante la previsión de que en 24 horas puedan acumularse más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado "en muchos sectores".

Las precipitaciones se iniciarán este martes al final del día por el sur de Catalunya, con una cota de nieve que rondará los 800 metros de altura, aunque está previsto que dicha cota suba rápidamente hasta los 1.600 antes de que finalice el día.

Las lluvias se generalizarán a lo largo del miércoles y, en las cotas más altas del Pirineo, las acumulaciones de nieve pueden superar los 30 centímetros de grosor. El temporal puede tener momentos de especial intensidad, con acumulaciones de más de 20 litros por metro cuadrado en media hora, y de forma aislada las lluvias pueden ir acompañadas de granizo.

El jueves está previsto que el temporal remita, si bien la fuerza del viento hará que las olas superen los 2,5 metros de altura en distintos puntos del litoral catalán.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ya-litros.html

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...rcsrnac_14/Tes

Las bajas temperaturas y las nevadas han sido las protagonistas en el primer día de la primavera

CADENA SER   20-03-2012

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé más nevadas en zonas del interior y precipitaciones generalizadas, especialmente en la mitad norte y el este del país

La primavera se ha asentado en España con mal tiempo generalizado. Un total de 21 provincias continúan en alerta y la nieve ha sido protagonista en varias provincias del este, llegando incluso a nivel del mar.

Después de las agradables temperaturas registradas en la última semana, los termómetros han experimentado un descenso generalizado en toda España, especialmente en el sur y Baleares. Provincias como león, Zamora y Guadalajara han registrado -6ºC, mientras que en Madrid se han llegado a los -7ºC en la sierra.

Alerta naranja por nieve en cuatro provincias

Las provincias andaluzas de Almería, Granada y Jaén han ampliado la alerta naranja por nieve. Las precipitaciones ha complicado durante esta mañana la circulación en las carreteras más próximas a Sierra nevada, donde se han registrado ya diez centímetros de espesor.

El norte de la provincia de Almería ha recibido la primavera con la nevada más fuerte de todo el invierno, con hasta 15 centímetros en la localidad de María. Ya trabajan máquinas quitanieves en la comarca de los Vélez. En esta provincia y en Granada se estima que se acumularán unos siete centímetros de nieve.

Lluvias intensas en el este del país

La primavera arranca con mal tiempo en toda la Comunidad Valenciana. La nieve ha cubierto los suelos del interior de Castellón, de Valencia y el norte de Alicante. Por su parte, ha llovido en numerosos puntos de la comunidad, con especial intensidad en Torrevieja, donde en apenas cuatro horas ya se habían registrado 80 litros por metro cuadrado.

Siete carreteras de Castellón, Valencia y del sur de Alicante están afectadas por la nieve y la lluvia. La Consejería de Gobernación ha decretado preemergencia por nevadas, pues se esperan hasta siete centímetros de nieve por encima de los 900 metros.

En otras provincias de interior, especialmente las de Castilla La Mancha y Aragón, se mantiene la alerta amarilla por el descenso de temperaturas y posibilidad de precipitaciones, que son moderadas en Baleares.

En el resto del país, continúa el ambiente invernal. Las previsiones meteorológicas indican que a partir del jueves el tiempo se irá estabilizando y las temperaturas comenzarán a recuperarse. Hasta entonces, las lluvias se extenderán al Cantábrico con un descenso térmico que dejará la cota de nieve en los 700 metros en el norte.

----------


## ben-amar

En Lucena se mueve la temperatura entre los 11º de max. y 1º de min.

----------


## ben-amar

RADIO SEVILLA   16-03-2012
http://www.cadenaser.com/cultura/art...srcsrcul_7/Tes
La lluvia no empañará la primavera: habrá buen tiempo el Domingo de Ramos como preludio de una Semana Santa. Son las previsiones que baraja la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, ante el año más seco desde 1947

Parece que este año la lluvia dará una tregua a la Semana Santa y la Feria de Abril. Esta primavera se mantendrá la tendencia de una primavera con temperaturas por encima de las normales y con una continuidad en la falta de lluvias. Así lo ha anunciado el delegado territorial en Andalucía de la Aemet, Luis FERNANDO López Cotín, como previo a la celebración del Día Mundial de la Meteorología.

El ejemplo de este periodo extremadamente seco es que en la provincia de Sevilla so ha caído un 2 por ciento del las lluvias que cabrían esperar. Y es que acabamos de pasara un invierno "muy frío y extremadamente seco", siendo Andalucía una de las comunidades que más ha notado estas bajadas de temperaturas, con un grado menos de la media. En la provincia de Sevilla, se ha dado un dos por ciento de las lluvias que cabrían esperar en un invierno normal.

López Cotín ha querido restar importancia la sequía hidrológica, ya que "no es tan acusada o preocupante" ya que los niveles de los embalses se encuentran por encima del 70 por ciento. Sin embargo la falta de lluvias sí afecta de lleno al campo, al igual que a la salud. La lluvia limpia la atmosfera y elimina la contaminación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tocayo... (embalses al 100%), a ver si nos das un pequeño adelanto de lo que va a pasar en SS, de momento los modelos parecen que dan algo de agua, a ver si acaso al menos se cumplen y se remojan un poco los pluviómetros, porque el mío se está poniendo ya hasta amarillo de tanto tiempo sin ver el agua.

----------


## sergi1907

Según la página de eltiempo.es puede llover algo. Por aquí acostumbra a hacerlo, al menos un día.

----------


## ben-amar

Por aqui, Cordoba, da agua a partir del martes hasta el viernes (semana santa)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla, por mis amistades, me tiene estresado, con esto del boca a boca de que me gusta la Meteorología. Pero en realidad me gusta. Y además está acentuado, por los modelos cambian mucho. Y en la última salida dan lluvia en Sevilla para todos los días de Semana Santa excepto Miércoles y Jueves. Veremos como sale la cosa. Como sabréis, yo me fijo en la salida del GFS de Meteociel, aunque lo contrasto con otros. Bueno a ver que nos dicen. Yo creo que por lo menos la inestabilidad está casi  asegurada para este fin de semana:

En esta primera imagen observamos como se descuelga un pequeño embolsamiento de aire frío,(Miércoles)


Que se acabará escurriendo hasta colocarse en el Golfo de Cádiz como observaremos en la siguiente imagen.(sábado)


En esta imagen del modelo del Domingo, podemos observar como la bolsa ocupará casi toda la península, dejando al margen el Mediterráneo.


Y para el Lunes, se pone el viento del Norte y la bolsa se alimenta con viento frío continental de Europa.


Pero la Noticia(ya hablamos del miércoles que viene, por lo que es poco probable), es que esa bolsa se queda ahí latente en el SW, aportando vientos marítimos cargados de Humedad.


Y para el Sábado 7 y Domingo 8, volvería a introducirse en la Península trallendo lo que sabemos, chubascos y tormentas.



Pero sobre todo lo de la 2ª mitad de la semana que viene agarradlo con pinzas porque lo mismo  se cumple que no. Y lo de este fin de semana aunque falte poco, los modelos marean mucho porque en la salida de por la tarde te dice algo diferente a lo que te ha dicho por la mañana. Pero yo de todas formas, seguiré atento.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se confirman las lluvias para toda la SS, por lo menos por la S-SW-W.
Mirando el tiempo hoy en La 1, la predicción era semejante a la que os dejé ayer, y parece que se va confirmando, sólo quedan dos o tres días para la llegada del primer embolsamiento de aire frío. 
Los del modelo americano dan entre el 31 y el 5 50L/m2. Y el eltiempo.es 20L/m2 para el Sábado.

----------


## sergi1907

Según se acerca la Semana Santa sigue habiendo modelos que pronostican lluvia.

Quedan muchos días y no son del todo fiables, pero por esta zona ya hemos tenido otros años algún problema entre meteorólogos y hosteleros por anunciar lluvias y después disfrutar del sol.

----------


## Luján

> Según se acerca la Semana Santa sigue habiendo modelos que pronostican lluvia.
> 
> Quedan muchos días y no son del todo fiables, pero por esta zona ya hemos tenido otros años algún problema entre meteorólogos y hosteleros por anunciar lluvias y después disfrutar del sol.


Es lo que tiene la meteorología: No es una ciencia exacta.

Normalmente, la tele siempre solía dar Sol y buen tiempo para SS, pero después caía la del pulpo. Pero claro, los hosteleros ya tenían sus locales llenos.

Este año parece que intentan ser un poco más fieles a las predicciones, les guste o no a los hosteleros.

----------


## sergi1907

La precipitaciones harán acto de presencia sobre todo por las tardes.

Madrid. (EP).- El primer fin de semana de la Semana Santa comenzará con sol y cielos despejados en la mayor parte de España menos en el suroeste peninsular, donde, desde viernes las nubes y las lluvias serán la tónica general, y desde ahí se irán extendiendo al resto de la Península a lo largo de la próxima semana, con precipitaciones que se producirán especialmente por la tarde, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

Así, el portavoz de la AEMET, Fermín Elizaga, ha explicado que la nubosidad se irá extendiendo desde el suroeste hacia otras zonas del interior peninsular, y que este sábado sobre todo se mantendrá en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular aunque también podría afectar a algún punto Extremadura y, quizá, de Levante.

El domingo ya se espera que la nubosidad y las precipitaciones se extiendan a toda la mitad sur y algunas zonas de la meseta norte. Elizaga ha precisado que las zonas donde "probablemente las lluvias estarán ausentes" este fin de semana, hasta el Domingo de Ramos en Cantábrico, Galicia, nordeste peninsular, Levante y litoral mediterráneo, que tendrán nubes pero no se prevén precipitaciones.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, ha indicado que hasta el lunes se mantendrán como en esta semana o quizá bajarán ligeramente el domingo. Asimismo, ha manifestado que, la semana próxima, entre el lunes y el jueves, la "tónica dominante será la inestabilidad", que se extenderá a "toda" la Península, Baleares, Ceuta y Melilla, donde la nubosidad será abundante, "más por la tarde que por la mañana" a partir del lunes.

En este sentido, ha precisado que estas nubes se irán desarrollando a lo largo del día y estará favorecida por el incremento de una nubosidad muy asociada al incremento de la radiación solar, por lo que el lunes, el martes y el miércoles la nubosidad crecerá al paso de las horas y las lluvias serán más o menos frecuentes en "casi cualquier punto de la geografía peninsular".

"Es decir, por la mañana es probable ver el sol en la mayor parte de las zonas y durante la tarde se prevén chubascos que no van a durar todo el día", ha apuntado.

De momento, ha añadido que, según el escenario que parece más probable para los días venideros, el jueves, viernes y el sábado, indica que se mantendrá la inestabilidad en la mayor parte de las zonas, aunque Elizaga ha explicado que en primavera es "muy difícil" ajustar dónde va a llover exactamente. "Vamos a seguir estando sujetos a un tiempo inestable con chubascos", ha apostillado.

Además, el portavoz de la AEMET ha destacado que junto con las lluvias irá aparejada una "bajada significativa de temperaturas" en todo el país, desde el lunes que será "notable y apreciable".

Este refrescamiento será "más importante" en la mitad norte, aunque el miércoles y el jueves llegará a todas las áreas y en muy pocos lugares de España se superarán los 18 o 20 grados centígrados a partir del miércoles.

Por regiones, en la mitad norte las máximas oscilarán entre los 13 o 15 grados centígrados; unos 15 grados centígrados en la zona centro; y en el norte no se llegará a ese valor.

En cuanto a las mínimas ha agregado que únicamente se esperan heladas en zonas de montaña y algún punto aislado de Castilla y León. Para finales de la semana, Fermín Elizaga ha observado que hay distintos escenarios pero ha adelantado que, en principio, se mantendrá la inestabilidad.

Procesiones en riesgo 

El portavoz de la AEMET ha manifestado que, en este contexto, la AEMET tiene acuerdos con las Juntas de Cofradías, hermandades y cofradías de los puntos donde las lluvias pueden afectar más a las procesiones de Semana Santa; donde tienen mayor tradición.

Por ello, realizan un servicio de seguimiento de la situación meteorológica con las Semanas Santas de Castilla y León, Extremadura y Andalucía. "Se da un tratamiento especial desde la AEMET para apoyar a las distintas Cofradías que prevén salir en procesión", ha manifestado.

Este año, sin embargo, ha advertido de que de acuerdo a las predicciones actuales, las Cofradías que salgan entrada la tarde y a primeras horas de la madrugada tienen más probabilidades de que les llueva, porque durante la mañana los cielos estarán más despejados y las nubes se irán acumulando a lo largo de la jornada.

Se mantiene el déficit del balance hídrico 

Por otro lado, ha dicho que en lo que va de año hidrológico (1 de octubre de 2011 a 30 de septiembre de 2012) hasta el 27 de marzo las lluvias acumuladas en el conjunto de España dejan un balance de 218 litros por metro cuadrado, lo que representa un 44 por ciento por debajo de lo normal para esa fecha, que son 389 litros por metro cuadrado.

Así, a pesar de las abundantes lluvias en algunos lugares los días 21 y 22 de marzo, cuando se llegaron a acumular cantidades de hasta 80 litros por metro cuadrado, el déficit se mantiene en casi todo el país, excepto en algunas zonas del litoral del Levante, áreas de Catalunya, en la Comunidad Valenciana y alguna zona de Baleares, donde fueron "ligeramente superiores" a las habituales.

Por áreas, presenta un déficit del 25 por ciento de los valores normales la mayor parte de España (donde llovió un 75 por ciento de lo habitual) e incluso llovió la mitad de lo usual en buena parte de Andalucía, Madrid, Extremadura, algunas zonas del norte y oeste Castilla-La Mancha y puntos de Castilla y León. Mientras, algunos puntos del interior de Andalucía y, especialmente Canarias, tienen un déficit del 75 por ciento.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ta-espana.html

----------


## REEGE

Aunque sea una malo noticia para hosteleros y fieles, es la mejor noticia que podemos tener todos éste mes de Abril, que pronto nos comienza...
Que ésta agua cambien el panorama de nuestros campos y nuestros embalses.
Un saludo y a todos los que salgais de vacaciones, pasarlo bien!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tiene narices la cosa. Vengo y apenas hay nieve por aquí, salvo en todo lo alto de la Sierra de la Demanda.

Me vuelvo a casa... y se va a poner a nevar y de lo lindo por aquí. Definitivamente, la nieve huye de mí, contrastado. No es justo  :Frown: 



Fuente: Tiempo.com

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Activan la alerta naranja por nieve en la Sierra del Segura hasta mañana. También activan la alerta amarilla por nieve en la sierra de Alcaraz, por 6cm de nieve

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para el Domingo se espera n descenso brusco de las temperaturas en Hellím, y además con algo de lluvia por la tarde. 

Y no solo en Hellín, sino en muchas ciudades mas, como Granada, con mínimas de 4ºc

----------


## sergi1907

Intenso calor en el sur peninsular
Los cielos estarán poco nubosos o con intervalos nubosos.

Madrid. (EUROPA PRESS).- Las temperaturas rozarán este viernes los 40 grados de máxima en el sur peninsular, con 37 grados en Córdoba, 36 en Cáceres o 35 en Jaén, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

Además, los cielos estarán poco nubosos o con intervalos nubosos en la mayor parte de la Península, con nubosidad de evolución diurna y con chubascos o tormentas débiles o localmente moderados en el cuadrante noroeste, norte del sistema ibérico y Alto Ebro, que también son posibles, pero menos probables y más dispersos, en el resto de la mitad noroeste y del sistema ibérico y norte y este de Andalucía.

En el resto del país, predominio de cielos poco nubosos, con intervalos nubosos en el norte de Canarias y, de nubes altas, en el resto de la Península. También se prevén bancos de niebla matinales en Galicia y cantábrico. En la Península, las temperaturas diurnas experimentarán un ligero o moderado descenso en la mitad oeste y en ascenso en el extremo norte, mientras que las nocturnas sufrirán un ascenso en el noroeste.

En el resto, pocos cambios. Los vientos soplarán flojos a moderados del norte en Canarias y de componente este en el litoral cantábrico y del sur peninsular, con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral de Almería, y flojos en el resto.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...40-grados.html

----------


## sergi1907

Según los modelos parece que ahora tendremos otras dos semanas secas y con calor.

Ya está aquí el verano!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mucho estaba tardando, con este fresquito que hace por aquí.

No he mirado muchos modelos, pero parece que a partir del Jueves, viene calor durante el fin de semana, para volver a bajar lunes y Martes y subir y mantenerse altas el resto de la semana que viene.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy mínimas de 16º,mañana de 14ºc. Que fresquito..... y encima con 28ºc de máxima

----------


## sergi1907

En Lleida se podrían alcanzar los 38 grados de temperatura diurna y en la línea de la costa también se rondarán los 30.

Barcelona. (Efe).- La primera ola de calor llegará a Catalunya después de la festividad de Sant Joan, y especialmente entre el 27 y el 29 de junio, según ha anunciado este miércoles en rueda de prensa el delegado de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología en Catalunya, Antonio Conesa.

Conesa ha señalado que en Barcelona el calor puede llegar a ser sofocante estos días porque se espera llegar a los 30 grados de máxima, y entre 20 y 22 grados por la noche, lo que sumado a la humedad provoca una sensación de mucho más calor.

En Lleida se podrían alcanzar, según Conesa, hasta 38 grados de temperatura diurna, y en la línea de la costa también se rondarán los 30 grados.

También ha recordado que por Sant Joan suele haber días de mucho calor porque coinciden con la máxima insolación al ser los días más largos, pero ha matizado que una ola de calor es cuando las temperaturas persisten muy altas de día y de noche, durante varios días.

Respecto al mes de junio, las temperaturas de los quince primeros días han sido relativamente altas, y las previsiones son de buen tiempo y calor, de estabilidad y de posibles precipitaciones débiles en el Pirineo.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...sant-joan.html

----------


## REEGE

Madre mia... para el Lunes y Martes, en mi pueblo Maldonado nos pone 39º de máxima!!!!!!!!!
Parece ser que nos viene una buena.

----------


## Luján

Hoy aquí se darán máximas de 32ºC (25ºC según Maldonado, ojalá). Algo normal. Día de brisas, con Sol. Pero irá subiendo un poco para los próximos.

----------


## sergi1907

La alerta por temperaturas extremas, que alcanzarán los 38 grados, está activada este lunes en 29 provincias.

Madrid. (EUROPA PRESS).- Una masa de aire cálido y seco que ha empezado a entrar por el sur peninsular este domingo disparará los termómetros en este inicio de semana, lo que ha provocado que en media España se active la alerta por altas temperaturas, que alcanzarán los 38 grados. En concreto, 29 provincias estarán en alerta por temperaturas extremas este lunes.

En Madrid, Sevilla, Toledo, Córdoba, Jaén, Ciudad Real, Badajoz, Cáceres, Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria y Lanzarote, donde el termómetro puede llegar a superar los 40 grados de máxima, se ha activado la alerta naranja (riesgo importante), según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).

En alerta amarilla permanecerán las provincias de Zaragoza, Valencia, Alicante, Murcia, Cádiz, Granada, Huelva, Málaga, Albacete, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Ávila, Salamanca, Segovia, Tenerife, La Palma y El Hierro, donde se podrían registrar hasta 39 grados.

La Aemet indica que no se espera que las temperaturas mínimas desciendan de los 20 grados durante toda la semana en el área mediterránea, centro y sur peninsular. Esta situación dará lugar a que el índice de radiación ultravioleta (UVI) alcance o supere valores de 11 en distintos puntos del territorio nacional.

Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria y Lanzarote estarán este lunes en alerta amarilla por polvo en suspensión, debido a la masa de aire cálido y seco que afectará al archipiélago canario y gran parte de la Península. La previsión de la Aemet es que esta situación de altas temperaturas se mantenga hasta el jueves, cuando descenderán ligeramente en Galicia y en Canarias, que será más acusado el viernes en el resto de la mitad noroeste peninsular.

En general, este lunes predominarán los cielos despejados, salvo en el norte de Galicia, Asturias, área del Estrecho y Melilla, donde se prevé intervalos nubosos. Asimismo, se prevé la formación de bancos de niebla matinales en Galicia y Cantábrico.

Por último, los vientos de componente este predominarán en el Estrecho, con intervalos fuertes. Mientras, en el litoral de Galicia y Canarias soplarán moderadamente los vientos de componente norte y del este en el litoral de Alborán.

Recomendaciones de protección civil

La Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias aconseja para la ola de calor que azota España una alimentación ligera y regular, que se tome bebidas y alimentos ricos en agua y sales minerales, así como vestir con ropa adecuada de colores claros, cubriendo la mayor parte del cuerpo, especialmente, la cabeza.

Los expertos también sugieren evitar los ejercicios físicos prolongados en las horas centrales del día y no dejar nunca a niños ni personas mayores en el interior de un vehículo cerrado. Protección Civil señala que estos consejos deben seguirlos con "especial atención" los colectivos más vulnerables como son los ancianos, enfermos crónicos y niños, y recomienda estar informado a través de los medios de comunicación.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...rmometros.html

----------


## sergi1907

Según las últimas previsiones parece que mañana nos pueden visitar algunas tormentas por el Mediterráneo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Según las últimas previsiones parece que mañana nos pueden visitar algunas tormentas por el Mediterráneo.


Por aquí tambien se esperan lluvias 1 o 2 litros.

Para mañana las temperaturas máximas bajan hasta los 28º y las mínimas hasta los 18ºc

----------


## Luján

A ver si los 50mm/hora esperados no causan destrozos.

Esperemos que algunas tormentas se dejen caer también algo más al sur, que hay que apagar un grave incendio y depositar las cenizas que hay en el aire.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues en Tarragona, según el tiempo.es, caerían 98 l/m2

----------


## embalses al 100%

Increible, Riesgo 3, según el Estofex, para centro Europa...


Seguramente, se desarrollen buenas tormentas también cerca del Delta del Ebro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Embalses al 100%... ¿Cuándo va a llover?  :Confused: 

¡¡ENCIENDE LAS ANTENAS O ALGO!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalses al 100%... ¿Cuándo va a llover? 
> 
> ¡¡ENCIENDE LAS ANTENAS O ALGO!!


Las antenas hacen lo que pueden, pero tienen un alcance máximo de 1.500Km...
No rain for the next 46 days...  :Frown: 
Aunque en realidad, sí hay una noticia buena. Para la 2ª quincena de Agosto, a lo mejor se descuelga algo. Pero vamos, con el año que llevamos a lo mejor no vemos la lluvia hasta Octubre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/20120724/local/ext...207241226.html
> 
> ESTE MIÉRCOLES
> 
> *Extremadura estará mañana en alerta amarilla por tormentas*
> 
> *La alerta comenzará a las 12.00 horas del miércoles y finalizará a las 00.00 del jueves*
> 
> 
> ...


¿Carreteras inundadas? Ojalá mañana tengamos que echar una mano a Protección Civil y a la CHG a colocar vallas...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues la que acaba de caer en Moral de Calatrava en Ciudad Real es de de espectaculo. Algunas fotos de Twitter.

Fotos de @_AlejandroFL




Ya se están sucediendo las primeras tormentas. Esta estuvo acompañada de granizo también ,según el relato.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues había visto el radar de Madrid y se veían algunos núcleos en Ciudad Real, pero ninguno de ellos parecía lo suficiente como para dejar esa regada.

Fijaros si hay tantas ganas de que llueva, que hasta el contenedor se ha puesto a nadar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Imagen del Estofex para mañana:



Puenden haber tormentas en toda España, haber si llueve de una vez!! :Wink: 
Salu2 :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según accuweather, para hoy, la posibilidad mínima de tormenta es del 75%!! :Smile: 

Han activado la alerta amarilla por tormentas en Hellín.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Y por Tomelloso, no viene nada como por Moral!!!!
La verdad para que caiga agua así mejor que se esté quieta, al menos en una población!!
Esas deberían caer dentro de mi Fresnedas... o en cualquier otro, no??

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para mañana, nive 1 para el norte, centro y oeste de la península



Saludos :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Huesca, Zaragoza, Teruel, La Rioja, Navarra, Madrid y Toledo también estarán en riesgo por los elevados registros.

Madrid. (EP).- Un total de once provincias de la mitad este peninsular estarán este jueves en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por altas temperaturas, que podrían llegar hasta los 38 grados centígrados, según avisa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
Así, mantendrán activado el aviso por temperaturas máximas Huesca, Zaragoza, Teruel, La Rioja, Navarra, Madrid, Toledo, Barcelona, Girona, Lleida y Tarragona. Además, se podrían registrar tormentas fuertes y chubascos de tipo tormentoso en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular.
En Levante, Baleares y sur de la Península se esperan cielos poco nubosos o despejados y en el resto predominarán cielos poco nubosos al principio del día, con nubes de evolución por la tarde y posibles chubascos tormentos que serán localmente moderados. En Canarias se prevén intervalos nubosos en el norte y cielos poco nubosos en el sur.
En cuanto a las temperaturas, descenderán de 2 a 6 grados centígrados en Canarias y en el tercio occidental peninsular y subirán en la misma medida en el cuadrante nororiental y en Baleares. En el resto se esperan pocos cambios en los termómetros.
Finalmente, los vientos soplarán del noreste flojos a moderados en Canarias y en el litoral de Galicia; de componente este en la zona de Levante y Baleares; del oeste en el suroeste peninsular y en el resto, los vientos serán de dirección variable.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...38-grados.html

----------


## sergi1907

Gran parte de la mitad sudeste peninsular están en alerta por "temperaturas significativamente altas".

Madrid. (EP).- Una veintena de provincias de gran parte de la mitad sudeste peninsular estarán este miércoles, inicio del mes de agosto, en alerta por "temperaturas significativamente altas", que podrán alcanzar los 40 grados, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). En concreto, Madrid, Navarra, Aragón y las provincias de Almería, Granada, Málaga, Sevilla, Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Toledo y Mallorca estarán en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por altas temperaturas, que ascenderá a nivel naranja (riego importante) en Alicante, Valencia, Murcia, Albacete, Jaén y Córdoba.
Así, las temperaturas diurnas experimentarán un ligero a moderado descenso en la mitad noroeste peninsular, localmente notable en el cantábrico oriental, y en ascenso en el área mediterránea, alcanzando valores significativamente altos en gran parte de la mitad sudeste de la Península y Mallorca. Además, en Galicia, cantábrico y extremo noroeste de Castilla y León se espera un aumento de la nubosidad durante el día, con precipitaciones débiles en Galicia y Asturias, siendo posibles, de forma más dispersa, en el resto. En el norte de Canarias se prevén intervalos nubosos y, al principio de la jornada, también se producirán en el litoral mediterráneo peninsular.
En el resto del país, predominio de cielos poco nubosos o despejados, con intervalos nubosos de evolución diurna en Pirineos y sierras del este de Andalucía, donde es posible algún chubasco o tormenta débil o localmente moderada. Al principio de la jornada también hay posibilidad de bancos de niebla en el litoral de Alborán. El viento soplará de componente norte moderado a fuerte en Canarias, del sureste en el área mediterránea y del oeste en el resto de la Península, moderado en el litoral gallego y flojo en la mayor parte de la Península, con intervalos de moderado.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...40-grados.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para mañana en Hellín, 25ºc de mínima y 41ºc de máxima :EEK!: 

Y hoy 41ºc de máxima, la mínima tampoco se ha comportado, 21ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí, en La Puebla de los Infantes, ayer tuvimos 38ºc de máxima. Y hasta bien entrada la madrugada, no se quitó la calor.
Aunque por la mañana bien temprano sí que hace fresquito.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hay posibilidad de tormenta para esta tarde en Hellín, ójala y caiga una buena... :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Que suerte tienen en el Pirineo :Stick Out Tongue: , hoy van a caer sobre unos 15mm y la semana que viene 40mm.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Añado más info sobre lo que acaba de comentar Miguel Ángel.



*A level 2 was issued for NE Spain mainly for large hail, severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation.*
*Nivel 2 emitido para el NE de España por riesgo de granizo de gran tamaño, fuertes rachas de viento y precipitación excesiva.*




> ... E Iberia and SW Mediterranean ...
> 
> As the cold front slowly moves southeastwards, parts of Spain will get some 500 - 1000 J/kg of MLCAPE in most places, well overlapping with 30 - 35 m/s of 0-6 km shear and 150 m²/s² SRH3. *This will create an environment which provides favourable conditions for well-organised multicellular systems and supercells. One should expect quite a number of large hail events and also excessive precipitation and severe wind gusts. The weak LL shear does not support a noteworthy tornado threat but an isolated event is not ruled out either. Most of the thunderstorms should evolve during the afternoon/ evening hours and diminish in the late night.*


*Condiciones favorables para el desarrollo de tormentas multi-celulares bien organizadas y supercélulas. 
Esperable un buen número de eventos de granizos de gran tamaño, precipitaciones excesivas y fuertes rachas de viento. 
No se espera la formación de tornados, pero tampoco es descartable algún evento tornádico aislado. 
La mayoría de tormentas eléctricas deben evolucionar durante la tarde y disminuir durante la noche.*

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Añado más info sobre lo que acaba de comentar Miguel Ángel.
> 
> 
> 
> *A level 2 was issued for NE Spain mainly for large hail, severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation.*
> *Nivel 2 emitido para el NE de España por riesgo de granizo de gran tamaño, fuertes rachas de viento y precipitación excesiva.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sin duda una gran noticia :Smile: , ya era hora de que lloviese de verdad!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sin duda una gran noticia, ya era hora de que lloviese de verdad!!


Lo malo es que no van a ser precipitaciones generalizadas, sino aisladas y probablemente de gran intensidad, propias de fuertes formentas, y esas son un peligro... sobre todo por las grandes granizadas que dejan y por las grandes ratios de precipitación que son capaces de generar pudiendo provocar inundaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anoche hacia las 02:00 de la madrugada empezaban las primeras, pero hoy no se como irán porque desde este ordenador va muy lento y paso de esperar un rato a que se cargue. Pero por la pinta de las de ayer con la baja relativa que tenemo encima las tormentas son o serán severas. Y los cultivo que haya por ahí se van a ir a tomar viento, porque creo que van a caer bueno pedrolos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> hoy no se como irán porque desde este ordenador va muy lento y paso de esperar un rato a que se cargue


De momento la imagen del radar del Meteocat no señala nada importante. Algunas tormentas aisladas pero de momento nada preocupante.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Imagen del radar de Cataluña



Se está desarrolando una buena al Oeste de Lleida

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Precipitaciones registradas hasta ahora:


Massalio (Teruel)

13,1





Oiartzun (Gipuzkoa)

11,4





Donostia- Bidebieta (Gipuzkoa)

10,2





Piñuecar (Madrid)

9,6





Barruera (Lleida)

9,2





Cercedilla - V. Fuenfría (Madrid)

9,2





Colombres (Asturies)

8,8





Refugi d'Amitges (CEC) (Lleida)

8,6





Carlet - Urb Ausiàs March (Valencia)

8,5





Villaverde de Pontones (Cantabria)

7,8

----------


## REEGE

Y ésto según METEOCLIMATIC:

Observatorio......................................  ..Lluvia 
*Massalio (Teruel)----------------------- 13,1 
Oiartzun (Gipuzkoa)--------------------- 11,4 
Donostia- Bidebieta (Gipuzkoa)---------- 10,2 
Piñuecar (Madrid)----------------------- 9,6 
Barruera (Lleida)------------------------ 9,2 
Cercedilla - V. Fuenfría (Madrid)--------- 9,2 
Colombres (Asturies)------------------- 8,8 
Refugi d'Amitges (CEC) (Lleida)--------- 8,6 
Carlet - Urb Ausiàs March (Valencia)---- 8,5 
Villaverde de Pontones (Cantabria)----- 7,8*

----------


## Luján

Tormentón en Tarragona, en el valle del Ebro.

Ya subiré fotos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para mañana se esperan tormentas en la sierra de Alcaraz, que no serán muy intensas, serán de breve duración. 

Por Hellín, hay muy poca probabilidad de que caiga alguna tormenta

----------


## sergi1907

El ascenso general del termómetro se notará hoy y será rápido con un descenso lento hasta el martes de la semana próxima.

Madrid. (EFE).- Las temperaturas veraniegas se dispararán en todo el territorio español a partir de este martes con máximas que el viernes superarán los 40 grados, la segunda ola de calor que declara la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología en lo que va de estación. Según la portavoz de la Aemet, Ana Casal, una borrasca profunda que afecta a parte del Atlántico frente a las costas portuguesas "succiona" aire caliente de zonas subtropicales y de África y lo desplaza sobre la península y Canarias.
A pesar de la remisión del calor experimentada entre el domingo y el lunes, por una vaguada en altura, según Casal, el calor se impone a partir de este martes desde el oeste de la península y hacia todo el territorio. "Se declara un aviso especial por ola de calor en todo el territorio para que la población esté informada y tome medidas", ha indicado Casal a EFEverde, tras precisar que el anuncio se hará mañana, cuando se espera que empiece la progresiva subida de temperaturas desde los 36/38 grados hasta los 42/44 del viernes, el día "pico" de este periodo de calor extremo.
Las zonas menos afectadas, ha añadido la experta, serán Galicia, Asturias y los sistemas montañosos, y las más afectadas, las cuencas de los ríos Tajo, Ebro, Guadiana y Guadalquivir, por ser puntos bajos de la orografía nacional. El ascenso general del termómetro será rápido y descenderá "muy despacio", a partir del sábado, hasta el martes de la semana próxima, cuando se prevé que se estabilicen las temperaturas con el desplazamiento de la borrasca que origina este fenómeno hacia el noreste.
La ola de calor, explicó la Aemet, registra umbrales de temperaturas máximas inusuales en zonas geográficas concretas y, aunque propias de la estación, poco frecuentes. En Zaragoza, apuntó Casal a modo de ejemplo, se esperan temperaturas de entre 42 y 44 grados, mas de 40 en Sevilla y Madrid y 36 y 38 grados en zonas de costa. "El asunto es que no son puntos aislados. Es una ola de calor que afecta a toda España", aseguró la portavoz. Sanidad pide a la población que extreme las medidas de precaución en el caso de los colectivos más vulnerables, como las personas mayores, los niños y los enfermos crónicos, y recomienda en general beber agua aunque no se sienta sed, evitar salir en la calle en las horas de mayor exposición al sol y no practicar deportes intensos en las horas centrales del día.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz22r09MfPT

----------


## perdiguera

Se me olvidó ayer: de 6:30 a 7:40 cayeron 6 litros en Gavà, dejando una mañana perfecta. Cielo limpio y poca calor.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Increíble el viento que está haciendo en Hellín, ráfagas de 76km/h, con mucho fresco.


En la sierra de Alcaraz, ráfagas de 98km/h, hay alerta amarilla por viento hasta las 19:00h

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los mapas de calor dan miedo. Además, ya han sacado el aviso especial. Que buena masa de aire cálido vamos a pillar...
Aviso especial

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los mapas de calor dan miedo.


Alegría!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

El del viernes es para guardarlo, Impresionante como viene. 44ºC por aquí...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por aquí, se llegará hasta los 42ºc :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Aquí hoy tenemos ahora unos 36º y el cielo con nubes y mucho bochorno que igual nos manda alguna tormenta!!
Falta hace al menos que nos caiga algo para refrescar el ambiente.
*LA QUE SE AVECINA!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora mismo está chispeando en la sierra de Alcaaz, lo mismo por aquí llueve!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

En estos momentos es cuando uno se acuerda de esos pitidos del ordenador del coche diciendo: _PELIGRO, PLACAS DE HIELO_...  :Embarrassment: 

No hay quien duerma, las sábanas arden  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alerta roja para hoy, alerta roja para mañana en Hellín.... :Frown:  :Frown: 

Lo peor son las mínimas, en los próximos 7días no bajarán de los 23ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Están empezando a crecer tormentas en la sierra de Alcaraz, a gran velocidad.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo jueves, viernes y sábado hemos pasado casi todos, no??
Ayer a la salida de Tomelloso antes de llegar a Argamasilla y eso que eran más de las siete de la tarde... el termómetro del coche marcaba:
42,5º IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!! Lo que hemos pasado...
Hoy en el Fresnedas, lo he pasado francamente mal, menos mal que a primera hora he estado de limpieza en la galería y allí estaba en la gloria... :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora mismo 29 grados y una humedad del 71%.
Irrespirable.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta noche costará dormir, mucho calor y humedad y por si no había bastante, cantidad de mosquitos.

Según las últimas previsiones, el fin de semana que viene tendremos otra ola de calor.

----------


## ben-amar

> Alerta roja para hoy, alerta roja para mañana en Hellín....
> 
> *Lo peor son las mínimas, en los próximos 7días no bajarán de los 23ºc*


¿donde hay que firmar para conseguir eso?

----------


## Luján

26ºC y 80% HR. Estos son los datos a las 04:50 y ahora mismo aquí en Puerto de Sagunto. Menos mal que tenemos la casa orientada a la brisa y algo de airico corrió esta noche. Si no, no estaría escribiendo ahora, sino estaría empapado por el colchón.

----------


## REEGE

Que gustazo levantarse hoy y salir a la calle, después de los tres días que nos hemos pegado de calor!!!!
Ahora no llegamos a los 30º y corre un aire que da gusto!! Hoy creo que pasaré una buena tarde en el Fresnedas... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que poco a poco se dejan ver modelos más halagüeños.



Hace un mes tan sólo aparecían píxeles naranjas por todos lados. Ahora parece que se dejan ver algunos verdes y azules. A ver si próximamente esos verdes y azules se van extendiendo al resto del territorio peninsular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esos modelos son como los que salían para 2009.
A ver si le da por hacer un año como ese...

----------


## sergi1907

Una profunda depresión situada en el oeste de las islas Británicas favorecerá la llegada de una nueva masa de aire cálido que el Mediterráneo Occidental.

Barcelona. (EFE).- Tras la ola de calor sahariano de hace unos días, que dejó temperaturas récord en algunos puntos de Catalunya, la previsiones apuntan una nueva subida progresiva de los termómetros de cara al fin de semana, aunque no será tan acusada, por lo que no se espera que el mercurio alcance los 40 grados.
Una profunda depresión situada en el oeste de las islas Británicas favorecerá la llegada de una nueva masa de aire cálido que afectará a la Península Ibérica y a la zona del Mediterráneo Occidental, donde se producirá una notable subida de las temperaturas a partir del viernes.
A pesar de que el calor se dejará notar de forma progresiva a partir del jueves, se prevé que los valores más altos se consigan entre el sábado y el domingo.
La predicción indica que en este episodio se lleguen a valores de entre 33 y 38º en las comarcas de Ponent y Terres de l'Ebre (que puntualmente podrán estar por encima), entre 31 y 36º en el resto del interior y el Prelitoral, y entre 27 y 32º en el litoral.
A partir del lunes, comenzará a retirarse la masa de aire cálido, aunque lo hará de manera lenta y el fuerte calor todavía se dejará notar durante buena parte de la semana que viene. Ante esta previsión, el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya ha emitido un preaviso por calor entre el sábado y domingo.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz23YpGvCCK

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esos modelos son como los que salían para 2009.
> A ver si le da por hacer un año como ese...


Como 2010, embalses al 100%, como 2010.

Como salga como 2009, lo llevamos negro, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Como 2010, embalses al 100%, como 2010.
> 
> Como salga como 2009, lo llevamos negro, jeje


Yo me refiero para Diciembre de 2009. Yo es que le pongo el inicio ahí, y no muevo el año  :Big Grin: .
Pero sí, llevas razón, 2010.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Me voy una semana a Alberique, y parece ser que van a haber buenas tormentas, ya os mostraré fotos!!

Parce que la situación mejora un poco :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 28 Aug 2012 06:00 to Wed 29 Aug 2012 06:00 UTC

*A level 1 was issued for NE Iberia into southern France mainly for large hail and severe winds.*
*Nivel 1 emitido para el NE de Iberia y sur de Francia por granizos de gran tamaño y vientos severos.*

DISCUSSION

... NE Iberia into southern France ...

Convective activity is expected today across parts of SW Europe where hot/moist airmass continues advecting northwards along the western flank of the Mediterranean upper ridge. Very moist airmass with mixing ratios between 12 and 15 g/kg will spread into NE Spain and southern France, providing ample moisture for strong instability resulting during the daytime hours. Expect 1000-2000 J/kg MLCAPE locally. Jet streak rounding the trough should provide around 15-20 m/s of deep layer shear, which favours formation of *organized isolated storms. Those should be both multicells and supercells, capable of producing large to very hail and damaging winds.*

*Tormentas organizadas aisladas, tanto multicelulares como supercélulas capaces de producir granizos muy grandes y vientos dañinos.*

----------


## Luján

Aquí estamos justo en el borde, a ver si pillamos algo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Aquí estamos justo en el borde, a ver si pillamos algo.


Alerta amarilla en la mayoria de la comunidad Valenciana

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona hay alerta para el jueves, ya veremos si esta vez aciertan.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo he estado mirando los modelos del GFS para una semana, y dan cantidades altas para toda la zona, durante los próximos 5 días.

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es que estas tormentas suelen ser muy localizadas y, aunque donde caen dejan grandes cantidades, no creo que sirvan mucho para paliar la sequía.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El problema es que estas tormentas suelen ser muy localizadas y, aunque donde caen dejan grandes cantidades, no creo que sirvan mucho para paliar la sequía.


No sirven para nada. Si acaso pegarle un alivio a algún embalse con un poco de suerte.
Además, con el granizo hacen mucho daño a los cultivos, que ya tiene bastante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La salida para mañana del Estofex viene fuerte...



Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 30 Aug 2012 06:00 to Fri 31 Aug 2012 06:00 UTC

*A level 2 was issued for eastern Spain mainly for large hail.*
*Nivel 2 declarado para el este de España principalmente por granizo de gran tamaño.*

*A level 1 was issued for the west Mediterranean [...] mainly for large hail, excessive precipitation, severe wind gusts, and tornadoes.*
*Nivel 1 declarado para el Mediterráneo oeste principalmente por granizo de gran tamaño, precipitación excesiva, vientos dañinos y tornados.*

DISCUSSION

West Mediterranean

Ahead of the cold front that enters the west Mediterranean Sea during the period, an unstable air mass is present characterized by rich boundary-layer moisture around 16 g/kg 0-1km mixing ratio and steep mid-level lapse rates. QG forcing is forecast ahead of the approaching trough. Additionally, a thermal low that builds across eastern Iberia will cause easterly low-level winds and upslope flow along the eastern coasts of Spain. Over the central west Mediterranean Sea near the Balearic Islands, low-level convergence is expected.

Current thinking is that numerous thunderstorms will initiate across eastern Spain that will spread into the Mediterranean Sea. Very strong deep layer vertical wind shear (30 m/s 0-6 km bulk shear and 20 m/s 0-3 km bulk shear) as well as favourably veering profiles (0-3 km SRH 150 m²/s²) are forecast to support well-organized storms. Supercells capable of producing large or very large hail, severe wind gusts, and excessive precipitation are forecast. A tornado is not ruled out, although low-level vertical wind shear is rather weak.

During the day, the cold front enters the area from the north, leading to dry air advection at low levels. As a consequence, convective activity is expected to shift further south. Ahead o the cold front, a line of thunderstorms may evolve overnight moving southward into northern Algeria at 6 UTC. Given the strong deep layer vertical wind shear mostly parallel to the convective line, a parallel stratiform MCS is expected, capable of producing excessive precipitation and severe wind gusts.

Se espera que numerosas tormentas se desarrollen en el este de España extendiéndose hacia el mar Mediterráneo. La fuerte cizalladura vertical en capas profundas y alta helicidad apoyarán la buena organización de las tormentas.

Se pronostican supercélulas capaces de producir granizos muy grandes, fuertes ráfagas de viento y precipitaciones excesivas. No se descartan tornados, aunque la cizalladura vertical en niveles bajos es débil.

Se espera que la actividad convectiva se desplace hacia el sur. Por delante del frente frío, se espera que evolucione una línea de tormentas eléctricas moviéndose hacia el sur hasta el norte de Argelia a las 06 UTC. 

Dada la fuerte cizalladura vertical en capas profundas, paralela a la línea de convección, se espera un *Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala* paralelo estratiforme, capaz de producir precipitación excesiva y fuertes rachas de viento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La Aemet ya ha activado alertas amarilla y naranja para toda la vertiente mediterránea por tormentas, vientos y lluvias, en consonancia al pronóstico del Estofex.



Por otra parte, cierto es que hace falta mucha lluvia, pero esperemos que no venga toda de golpe. Un posible SMC y más en la zona mediterránea, puede ser un auténtico bicho...

----------


## Luján

Ahora falta lo más importante, que la naturaleza se ajuste a los pronósticos y le dé por hacerles caso.

Cosa poco habitual, al menos, por esta zona y en cuanto a precipitaciones se refiere.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Koka´s, da miedo también...
Creo con ese posible SMC, podríamos ver mucha agua, granizo gordo, y quizá más de un tornado-tromba...

EDIT: Por cierto, no os olvidéis de que esto es una DANA...

----------


## Luján

Bueno, bueno...

Tanto como una DANA no lo veo. Sí que es una pequeña vaguada que se extiende desde Escandinavia hasta la Península con muy poca o escasa presencia en superficie, pero tampoco lo calificaría como DANA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En otros modelos, iba apareciendo, que un pequeño embolsamiento de aire frío, venía desde el SW de la Península, hasta quedar unido a la vaguada.

----------


## Luján

No es por nada, pero aire frío viniendo del sur, por muy suroeste que sea, como que no me lo creo. No tiene ninguna lógica.

Y que fuera reminiscencias de otras borrascas, pues como que no ha habido ninguna lo suficientemente importante como para dejar una célula de aire frío en altura lo suficientemente importante para llegar a hacer algo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No es por nada, pero aire frío viniendo del sur, por muy suroeste que sea, como que no me lo creo. No tiene ninguna lógica.
> 
> Y que fuera reminiscencias de otras borrascas, pues como que no ha habido ninguna lo suficientemente importante como para dejar una célula de aire frío en altura lo suficientemente importante para llegar a hacer algo.


Perdón Lujan, error garrafal mío.
Vio un modelo con un pequeño embolsamiento de aire más frío sobre el SW, pero no me percaté de la fecha. Y es que data del 15 de este mes de Agosto.




Sacado de cazatormentas.net

----------


## Luján

Ahí sí que se ve ese embolsamiento.

Lástima que fuera tan escaso y sin presencia en superficie, ya que estuvo en una posición ideal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 31 Aug 2012 06:00 to Sat 01 Sep 2012 06:00 UTC

A level 1 surrounds all level 2 areas and runs from SE-Spain to N-Tunisia and to N-Italy mainly for large hail, strong to severe wind gusts, heavy rain and an isolated tornado event.
*Nivel 1 para el SE de España principalmente por riesgo de granizo de gran tamaño, fuertes rachas de viento, lluvias torrenciales y tornados aislados.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tengo unas noticias...
Espero que no se desvanezca.
Pero es posible que entre los días 10 y 12 de este mes, nos visite una borrasca, que aquí en Sevilla nos dejara unos 10L/m2
Es poco ,pero para ir empezando, no está mal.
A ver si no va la predicción, aunque queda mucho aún.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En Hellín caerían unos 15mm

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

18ºc en Hellín...hoy bajamos de los 14ºc de mínima...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Por Cehegín tenemos lo mismo, unos frescos 18ºC, la temperatura máxima que se alcanzaba algunos días de Febrero por aquí. A ver como tenemos las mínimas. Por aquí ya se empieza a respirar el ambiente a nuestras Fiestas Patronales, estas temperaturas ya empiezan a dar ese ambiente que menciono. 

Por ahí he leído que se puede formar un Medicane (huracán en el mediterráneo) en los próximos días, en el Golfo de León.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, tenemos el Atlántico un poco revolucionado, a ver si cambia un poquito la distribución, y nos afecta algo.
De momento os dejo esta imágen de un modelo a largo plazo, en el que he encontrado un par de cosas raras, señaladas con flechas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anda que esas bajas van a venir para acá con ese pedazo anticiclón ahí  :Mad: 

¿No hay alguna forma para destruirlo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Anda que esas bajas van a venir para acá con ese pedazo anticiclón ahí 
> 
> ¿No hay alguna forma para destruirlo?


La de arriba de 962mb, me parece que es el Huracán Leslie, pero la que veo raro es la que está justo debajo ¿?

Eso sí, si se mueve un poquito al norte...

----------


## REEGE

Por favor... Cuando vais a atisbar una buena borrasca por la zona norte del Guadalquivir??????????? :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno a ver.
Tras ser este Agosto el 2º más cálido y el tercero más seco de los últimos 10 años, los modelos no pintan muy bien que digamos...
Últimamente los modelos a corto y medio plazo dan muchos bandazos, pero los que para probable es que tengamos un Octubre un poquito húmedo, pero veremos a ver, porque los modelos a largo plazo no son muy fiables.
De momento sabemos que lo que queda de mes de Septiembre, será totalmente seco, exceptuando algunas tormentas puntuales, o la posibilidad de formación de alguna DANA en el Mediterráneo. También sabemos que será ligeramente más cálido.
A plazo más corto, sabemos que para el próximo fin de semana, nos espera una subida de las temperaturas, que podrían rozar los 40ºC, bajarían durante la semana para volver a subir durante el fin de semana. Y todo eso sin llover.
Espero equivocarme.

----------


## Madrugaor

Al paso que vamos, en mi pueblo no llegamos a los 400 mm éste año, cuando lo normal son casi 700. El año pasado pasamos de esa cifra. Vivo por el Montseny.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Al paso que vamos, en mi pueblo no llegamos a los 400 mm éste año, cuando lo normal son casi 700.* El año pasado pasamos de esa cifra. Vivo por el Montseny.


Anda que aquí, que lo normal, son unos 700 y pico, y nos hemos quedado en 250...
Yo sigo pensando que nos tocó el Euromillones con esos dos años de inundaciones.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para esta noche y mañana por la tarde, en el Maestrazgo las rachas de viento podrían alcanzar los 100km/h

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es pronto para pronunciarse, pero parece que la configuración del Atlántico está cambiando a largo plazo, lo que podría beneficiarnos a finales de mes y principios de Octubre. Ya sabéis, Anticiclones donde debería de haber borrascas.
Al final, Nadine nos va a venir muy bien.

----------


## Luján

Increíble.

Aviso amarillo para mañana miércoles en todo el Mediterráneo. Para Valencia por 20mm en una hora y tormentas.

¿Nos quedaremos con las ganas?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Increíble.
> 
> Aviso amarillo para mañana miércoles en todo el Mediterráneo. Para Valencia por 20mm en una hora y tormentas.
> 
> ¿Nos quedaremos con las ganas?


Veremos...
Por lo que hay es una pequeña pompa de aire un poco más fresco que viene del continente europeo. Que con los vientos de componente Este, y la poca inestabilidad que traía esta pequeña baja que nos ha dejado nubes, a lo mejor se forma algo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tambien está activada la alerta amarilla por lluvias y tormentas de fuerte intensidad en Hellín.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cambian las previsiones en cuanto a cantidad de lluvia y, el jueves caerán 20mm en Hellín y mañana 2mm

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y por ahí es por el único sitio, donde no está creciendo tormentas...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ahora mismo está minaita la Sierra Norte de Sevilla y Huelva.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y por ahí es por el único sitio, donde no está creciendo tormentas... 
> Ahora mismo está minaita la Sierra Norte de Sevilla y Huelva.


Cuando iba camino del dentista se veía a lo lejos unos cumulonimbus tremendos, algunos con yunque incluido, aunque se veían al quinto pino.

No se si podrían ser los del sur de Badajoz/N-Huelva/Sevilla...  :Confused:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Mirad este PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver que tormentas más inteligentes tenemos en España.
Fijáos si no en lo que prevé la AEMET para hoy. Las tormentas no pasan la frontera entre Almería, Granada o Albacete y Murcia.
¡Si Nirvana levantara la cabeza!


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...sos?w=hoy&f=TO

----------


## sergi1907

> Mirad este PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


Vamos, que puede llover o no llover :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vamosa, que puede llover o no llover


Pegarse una buena _pechá_ de años en estudiar Física de la Tierra, Meteorología, etc, para acabar concluyendo de esa manera...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Prepararse para lo que va ser un final de Septiembre la mar de interesante.
La presencia de Nadine en estas zonas, está volviendo locos los modelos, pero cada vez es más consistente, que Nadine, nos va a dejar un ragalito, una buena baja, que al parecer nos regará bien la semana que viene.
Y después, parecen que los modelos muestran que se nos va a meter ella hasta la cocina, pero eso es menos probable.

----------


## sergi1907

A partir de la semana que viene es muy probable que la inestabilidad se generalice por toda la Península, excepto en áreas del sureste.

Madrid. (EFE).- El comienzo del otoño estará marcado por las lluvias que durante los próximos días afectarán a la Península y serán el inicio de un "cambio de tendencia" en la sequía que se arrastra durante el último año hidrológico, en el que las precipitaciones han descendido un 37 %.
Es un "buen comienzo", aunque de momento hay que tener prudencia ya que un otoño normal e incluso húmedo sería insuficiente para cubrir el déficit del año anterior y lo propio del año, ha manifestado en rueda de prensa el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Alejandro Lomas.
Durante el fin de semana la tormenta de carácter tropical "Nadine", que interactuará con una borrasca de origen polar situada sobre el Atlántico, será la responsable de las primeras lluvias otoñales, especialmente en puntos del noroeste peninsular. A partir de la semana que viene -ha detallado Lomas- es muy probable que la inestabilidad se generalice por toda la península, excepto en áreas del sureste, y dependiendo de los múltiples escenarios que se barajen hay probabilidades de que esas bajas presiones den lugar a fenómenos más significativos.
"Podrían darse precipitaciones más frecuentes acompañadas de vientos fuertes con rachas de hasta 70 km/h". Respecto a las temperaturas de este otoño, que dará comienzo mañana sábado a las 16.49 hora peninsular, el portavoz ha referido que en la península se esperan valores situados en la media y algo más altos en las Islas Canarias.
Durante la presentación del resumen climático del trimestre veraniego, balance hídrico y predicción del otoño, Lomas ha detallado que el trimestre junio-agosto de 2012 ha resultado "extremadamente cálido", con temperaturas medias que han alcanzado un valor de 24º C, lo que supone 1,7º C más que el valor medio normal (período de referencia 1971-2000).
"Se ha tratado del cuarto trimestre veraniego más cálido de la serie histórica desde 1961, después de los correspondientes a los años 2003, 2005 y 2009".
En todas las regiones, con excepción del suroeste de Galicia, las temperaturas medias estacionales superaron los valores medios y en la mitad suroeste peninsular el valor de la temperatura media trimestral superó los 2º C. Asimismo, en las Islas Baleares y en Canarias el verano fue también muy cálido a extremadamente cálido, con temperaturas medias que en general se situaron entre 1 y 2º C por encima de lo normal.
Para el portavoz de la Aemet, lo más destacado del verano fueron las tres grandes olas de calor que se produjeron, especialmente la primera que fue de "extraordinaria intensidad" para un mes de junio, en el que se alcanzaron valores que superaron los 40º C en zonas del sur llegando hasta 44,1º en Córdoba-aeropuerto y 44º en Murcia- Alcantarilla. La segunda se produjo entre los días 9 y 11 de agosto y fue la más intensa de todas, aunque tuvo una corta duración.
En este episodio se alcanzaron temperaturas máximas por encima de los 45º C en el bajo Guadalquivir, y 40º en áreas de Andalucía, Extremadura, Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Aragón, Navarra, La Rioja, oeste de Cataluña y Valencia, suroeste de Castilla y León, sur del País Vasco y medianías de Canarias.
La tercera ola de calor no fue tan intensa como las anteriores ha detallado Lomas, pero fue bastante larga, desde el 17 al 23 de agosto. Las temperaturas máximas más elevadas del verano entre estaciones se registraron el día 11 de agosto con 45,9º C en Sevilla-aeropuerto y 45,5º en Córdoba-aeropuerto, y el valor mínimo se registró el día 12 de junio en Navacerrada (Madrid) con 1,7º seguido del observado en Molina de Aragón el 31 de agosto con 2,4º C.
En cuanto al año hidrológico 2011-2012, Lomas ha adelantado que se ha caracterizado por una "acusada escasez de precipitaciones" siendo de gran importancia en las Islas Canarias, donde no se llega al 25 % de los valores medios de referencia, y en algunos puntos incluso por debajo del 10 % de dichos valores.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...#ixzz277Ur0W4l

----------


## albertillovernel

Puf... tremendo veredicto para lo que ya sabíamos; que el presente año hidrológico 2011-2012 ha sido uno de esos para olvidar, dejando precipitaciones más propias del Sahara que de estas latitudes. Así que sólo espero que acabe el próximo 30 y que la tendencia cambie. Y que mucha gente abra los ojos al ver que las lluvias excepcionales del 2010 fueron eso, una excepción, y no una patente de corso para no intentar si quiera aquilatar ese preciado bien que es el agua. 
Si existiera alguna probabilidad de que Nadine se girase de vuelta al trópico y lo hiciera, no me parecería extraordinario, después de ver la sucesión de potentes borrascas que en los últimos 18 meses se han deshecho en las costas gallegas sin dejar ni un jirón de nubes en el resto de la península, cual maldición bíblica, así que si se queda un buen rato por estas latitudes y encadena 2 semanas circundando las costas ibéricas como ha hecho en otras latitudes más meridionales, bienvenida sea. Toda el agua que pueda caer será poca para el déficit que arrastra esta tierra reseca.
Saludos!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mucha lluvia en Hellín para la semana que viene.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Embalses al 100%, una pregunta. ¿En Sevilla tenéis zodiacs por si...?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que no, desde que arreglaron el Gudalquivir las tiraron todas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Jopetas, como eso se cumpla, no voy a dar a basto.
Anda que si le diera...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alerta Violeta en la zona de Tineo por rachas de 130km/h :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No está mal... mi tocayo se pondrá la mar de contento, jeje  :Big Grin: 



Esperemos que no se desvanezca.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

lluvias en Hellín desde el miércoles a el domingo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Esto está para enmarcarlo xDD!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Si eso se cumple hay que rezar para que no pase ninguna desgracia, pues si pasa algo será el día de San Miguel recordado por muchos años.
Miedo me da ya que voy a estar por ahí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los modelos están un poco exagerados.
Para Sevilla, dan algunos, hasta 90L/m2 en 4 días. Y eso es una barbaridad.
Además se espera, que cuando llegue el sistema frontal a la zona del Mediterráneo, entre el Levante. Y ya sabéis lo que eso puede liar. Para la zona de Almería-Murcia, dan acumulatorias de hasta 150L/m2 en un solo día. Una auténtica barbaridad.
Veremos lo que pasa finalmente...

----------


## perdiguera

> Los modelos están un poco exagerados.
> Para Sevilla, dan algunos, hasta 90L/m2 en 4 días. Y eso es una barbaridad.
> Además se espera, que cuando llegue el sistema frontal a la zona del Mediterráneo, entre el Levante. Y ya sabéis lo que eso puede liar. Para la zona de Almería-Murcia, dan acumulatorias de hasta 150L/m2 en un solo día. Una auténtica barbaridad.
> Veremos lo que pasa finalmente...


Eso es lo que me preocupa.
Llevan fallando la tira y alguna vez han de acertar.
Sigo diciendo lo mismo, miedo me da.

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora la AEMET da lluvias jueves y viernes en Tarragona.
Cada día cambia la previsión, esperemos que la buena sea la de hoy.

----------


## REEGE

Lluvia tendremos... Hoy en el Fresnedas, las perdices estaban cantando subidas en los setos del poblado y en los eucaliptos de al lado de la caseta de bombeo, cientos de pajaros "gritando" porque eso no era piar!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Y eso es agua!!
Algo quiere decir eso y el cambio de estación ha sido de un día para otro bestial.
Hoy el paseo de después de cenar ha sido con manga larga.

----------


## Luján

Pues precisamente esta semana me gustaría que no lloviera, que tenemos fiestas en el barrio.

A partir del domingo, que caiga lo que quiera.

----------


## sergi1907

Normalmente muchas fiestas acaban pasadas por agua.

Recuerdo una época en que siempre llovía en las fiestas de Gracia, en Barcelona.

----------


## Luján

> Normalmente muchas fiestas acaban pasadas por agua.
> 
> Recuerdo una época en que siempre llovía en las fiestas de Gracia, en Barcelona.


Por lo que dicen (yo sólo llevo tres fiestas aquí) siempre llueve, al menos un día, cada año de los 10 que llevan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí también suele pasar que llueva algún día de la feria, pero por mí, encantado  :Big Grin: 

Vamos, de hecho, si se tirara toda la feria lloviendo y cayeran 100 litros, encantado de la vida vamos  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

> Pues precisamente esta semana me gustaría que no lloviera, que tenemos fiestas en el barrio.
> 
> A partir del domingo, que caiga lo que quiera.


Pues por lo menos en mi pueblo, pone que lloverá hasta el sábado y el domingo otra vez despejado...jejeje

----------


## Luján

> Pues por lo menos en mi pueblo, pone que lloverá hasta el sábado y el domingo otra vez despejado...jejeje


Acabo de ver la previsión de Eltiempo.es. Lluvia viernes por la noche y sábado por la mañana. Esperemos que al menos respete el concurso de paellas y el espectáculo.

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es cada día lo cambian dos o tres veces.

Ahora parece ser que en el Mediterráneo lloverá el sábado.

----------


## Los terrines

Mirad lo que viene para pasado mañana, a la s20:00, según los modelos de la AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...=sup&opc3=pr):



Un saudo cordial.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Mirad lo que viene para pasado mañana, a la s20:00, según los modelos de la AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...=sup&opc3=pr):
> 
> 
> 
> Un saudo cordial.


Cada vez que miro la página de Maldonado dan más lluvia para los próximso días, en tres días pueden caer 70mm. Y mañana 9mm

Ójala y se cumpliese...

Hellín está cerca de la zona roja, un poco más al Noreste, en la zona verde.

----------


## sergi1907

Espero que por una vez acierten

----------


## perdiguera

Me toca viajar lloviendo todo el tiempo.
Ya tenía ganas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con el levante pegando, creo que sería necesario que fuerais sacando las barcas y demás  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

En el tiempo.es dan 23 y 46 l/m2 para sábado y dommingo en Tarragona.

Pero entre ayer y hoy ya lo han cambiado unas cuantas veces

----------


## perdiguera

> Con el levante pegando, creo que sería necesario que fuerais sacando las barcas y demás


 Con barcas o a nado me da igual con tal de llueva con conocimiento.



> En el tiempo.es dan 23 y 46 l/m2 para sábado y dommingo en Tarragona.
> 
> Pero entre ayer y hoy ya lo han cambiado unas cuantas veces


Y más que cambiarán.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí por algunas zonas están metiendo hasta 80mm mañana viernes. A ver si fuera verdad, y saliera bien el río Argos, que lo que no ha llevado el resto de septiembre lo va a llevar ahora. Pero que no haya muchos daños materiales...

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En el tiempo.es dan 23 y 46 l/m2 para sábado y dommingo en Tarragona.
> 
> Pero entre ayer y hoy ya lo han cambiado unas cuantas veces


Yo no me fiaria mucho de las cantidades, y más si se esperan tormentas.
Porque para hoy daban 30L/m2, y se ha superado con creces ya.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Menuda tromba está cayendo ahora mismo en Hellín... y lo seguirá haciendo.

Para mañana apuesto que caen más de 60mm

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La NOAA da por Hellín 95mm para mañana

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Al sur de Hellín están creciendo nubes de evolución, que traén lluvia, cada vez más. Esta noche caerán bastantes litros...

----------


## sergi1907

> Yo no me fiaria mucho de las cantidades, y más si se esperan tormentas.
> Porque para hoy daban 30L/m2, y se ha superado con creces ya.


Tienes toda la razón.

Ahora esas cantidades ya han cambiado. Espero que llueva el sábado, pero que el domingo por la mañana aguante para el partido del peque :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Protecció Civil pone en prealerta el plan INUNCAT por la previsión de un frente que barrerá el país de sur a norte.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Los chubascos podrán afectar mañana todo el territorio y, en el litoral, las precipitaciones podrán ir acompañadas de mala mar y fuertes olas que afecten a las playas. Las autoridades piden extremar la precaución en la conducción en las zonas afectadas por las lluvias.
Protecció Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) ha emitido, este mediodía, una Prealerta del plan especial de emergencias por inundaciones en Catalunya (INUNCAT) derivada de las informaciones facilitadas por el Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya (SMC). El servicio anuncia riesgo por lluvias intensas que barrerán el país de sur a norte a partir de la próxima madrugada y durante todo el día de mañana.
Según el aviso del SMC, los chubascos, que pueden ser de intensidad superior a los 20 l/m2 en 30 minutos, irán acompañados de tormentas locales. Inicialmente las precipitaciones afectarán a la demarcación de Terres de l'Ebre y con el paso de las horas se extenderán hacia el norte y serán generales. Mañana se espera que los chubascos vayan acompañados puntualmente de granizo y que se acumulen cantidades de agua entre 50 y 100 mm.
La Direcció General de Protecció Civil recomienda a los ayuntamientos limpiar alcantarillas que puedan estar llenos de polvo u hojas secas ya la ciudadanía que vigile que los desagües a azoteas o patios interiores de las casas estén limpios.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz27lzU7b71 


*Qué se prepare Salou otra vez*

----------


## Luján

A ver si antes de pasar por Cataluña, pasa también por la CV, y deja algo (más) de agua.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta es la evolución prevista.



http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...31_860518.html

----------


## Luján

Va a estar crudo el finde.

Me parece que las zonas quemadas (sobre todo) lo van a pasar muy, pero que muy mal a no ser que el agua caída hasta ahora haya asentado ya las cenizas, pero ni aún así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me gusta!! Ojalá...

----------


## REEGE

Yo firmo esas cabañuelas ahora mismo... Espero que no se equivoquen, aunque yo no soy tan optimista.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si son inmejorables, pero las cabañuelas tiene más bien poco índice de acierto.

----------


## REEGE

*Administrador de la NASA: "Gracias a España sabemos el tiempo en Marte".* 

España se encargó del diseño y desarrollo de la estación medioambiental (REMS), que es la que mide la temperatura del suelo, del aire, la presión, la humedad y la radiación ultravioleta del planeta rojo.

|  Madrid  | Actualizado el 28/09/2012 a las 10:04 horas 

El Administrador de la NASA, Charles F. Bolden, ha valorado la aportación de España a la misión de la agencia espacial estadounidense en Marte y ha subrayado que gracias a la tecnología española "podemos saber qué tiempo hace en Marte".

Durante su participación en la jornada "Mars Science Laboratory (MSL): Tecnología española en Marte" organizada por el Centro para el Desarrollo Tecnológico Industrial (CDTI), Bolden se ha referido así a la aportación realizada por España con el diseño y desarrollo de la estación medioambiental (REMS) incorporada al robot 'Curiosity'.


El objetivo de la misión de la agencia espacial estadounidense es estudiar la habitabilidad de Marte
"Desde que el 'Curiosity' llegó a Marte -el pasado 6 de agosto- personas de todo el mundo se comunican con él a través de twitter y muchos le preguntan qué tiempo hace en ese planeta. Y gracias a vosotros lo podemos saber", ha afirmado Bolden ante varios expertos procedentes del ámbito científico y empresarial español vinculados con el sector espacial.

La estación medioambiental (REMS), diseñada y construida por científicos del Centro de Astrobiología (CAB) se encarga de medir la temperatura del suelo, del aire, la presión, la humedad y la radiación ultravioleta del planeta rojo. Para Bolden estos datos resultan "muy importantes" puesto que el objetivo de la misión de la agencia espacial estadounidense es estudiar la habitabilidad de Marte para poder enviar a personas en el futuro.

El máximo responsable de la NASA ha destacado también el papel de la antena de comunicación orientable desarrollada por una empresa española que permite el envío de datos y pone en contacto al vehículo robótico con la Tierra.

Esta antena de alta ganancia (capacidad de concentración de la energía en una sola dirección) permite la transmisión, sin enlaces intermedios, de los datos de los distintos instrumentos del "rover" e información sobre su propio estado, así como la recepción de instrucción desde tierra. "Nosotros hablamos con el vehículo con regularidad y lo hacemos gracias a la antena aportada por España", que junto con otros tres sistemas de comunicación permiten al 'Curiosity' enviar los datos a las estaciones terrestres de Robledo de Chavela (Madrid), Canberra (Australia) y Goldstone (California).

La misión MSL (Mars Science Laboratory) de la NASA -en la que participan EEUU, España, Rusia, Canadá, Francia y Alemania- es un laboratorio científico ensamblado en este vehículo robótico que analizará durante un año marciano, lo equivalente a dos años terrestres, el suelo y la atmósfera del planeta rojo.

"'Curiosity' es el símbolo de la cooperación y de los retos del futuro, un futuro que se está formado hoy", ha sentenciado Bolden antes de poner fin a su intervención con un sonoro "¡Arriba Curiosity!".

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tras las intensas lluvias, ahora llega la estabilidad por lo menos esta semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según accuweather, da 90 litros para Guadalmez este mes... ojalá. La Serena lo agradecerá enormemente, jeje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy, los de accuweather han subido la previsión hasta 140 litros en la cuenca de La Serena, a ver si es verdad  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Para Tarragona dan una segunda quincena del mes bastante lluviosa.
Esperemos que acierten bastante.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí por la zona norte y manchega del Guadalquivir, sólo veo soles un día y otro también.
Hoy hemos llegado a los 30º a la hora de venirnos a casa...
Impresionante las altas temperaturas que aún tenemos por aquí...
Que asco de calor y que ganas de ver llover y hasta nevar!! :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La semana que viene por Hellin se alcanzarán los 31ºc... y estamos en Octubre :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según Accuweather, para la segunda quincenda de Octubre se espera frío y muchas lluvias. En Hellín las mínimas podrían bajar de los 3ºc y no superar los 14ºc...lástima que falta mucho y como siempre se disipará. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Las previsiones para la segunda parte del mes ya no son tan optimistas, parece que este otoño tampoco será muy lluvioso

----------


## REEGE

Ya lo dije yo y espero equivocarme...
Espero dos años hidrológicos malos, uno ya ha pasado y hizo mucho daño... otro año malo y embalses, acuíferos y algunos de nuestros ríos, lo pasaran muy mal!!
Y lo único que quiero es equivocarme.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para hoy se espera que llueva débilmente acumulando 4mm en Hellín. Temperaturas que bajan bastante. Las máximas bajan de 27ºc a 23ºc, las mínimas de 18ºc a 12ºc.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para esta tarde se esperan tormentas intensas en esta zona del SE peninsular, mucha más intensidad en la ona del norte de Murcia y Alicante.

----------


## sergi1907

La situación de inestabilidad se alargará, en principio, hasta la próxima madrugada.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Protecció Civil de la Generalitat mantiene la prealerta del Plan Inuncat por la previsión de lluvias intensas en el litoral y prelitoral de Catalunya. En algunos casos las fuertes precipitaciones podrían superar los 20 l/m2 en 30 minutos. Esta situación de inestabilidad se alargará, en principio, hasta la próxima madrugada. 

La mitad este del país sería la zona más afectada, así como las comarcas de todo el litoral y prelitoral. Por la noche y madrugada las precipitaciones se concentrarían en las comarcas del litoral de la demarcación de Tarragona y el litoral sur de la demarcación de Barcelona. Las lluvias vendrán acompañadas de tormentas y es posible que sean localmente de intensidad fuerte.
Las comarcas con más riesgo de lluvias intensas son:

Girona: Ripollès, Garrotxa, Pla de lEstany, Gironès, Selva.

Catalunya Central: Osona, Bages, Anoia, Berguedà, Solsonès.

Barcelona: Maresme, Vallès Occidental, Vallès Oriental, Barcelona, Baix Llobregat, Alt Penedès, Garraf.

Camp de Tarragona: Alt Camp, Baix Penedès, Tarragonès, Baix Camp, Conca de Barberà.

Lleida: La Segarra.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz295qDeNLc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para esta noche y mañana las rachas de viento en el norte superarán los 100km/h

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, están en alerta naranaja. Va a ser una noche larga por la zona.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para el martes, las mínimas en Hellín bajarán hasta los 8ºc. En puntos de la comarca Hellinera se desplomarán hasta los 5ºc.

----------


## Luján

Parece que a partir del fin de semana y durante unos días va a caer algo de agua por la zona este. En el centro y oeste algunos días antes.

Un frente que atravesará la Península de oeste a este será el causante. Esperemos que sea bastante importante y las precipitaciones sean cuantiosas, pero sin daños.


Y yo que iba a pintar......

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Parece que a partir del fin de semana y durante unos días va a caer algo de agua por la zona este. En el centro y oeste algunos días antes.
> 
> Un frente que atravesará la Península de oeste a este será el causante. Esperemos que sea bastante importante y las precipitaciones sean cuantiosas, pero sin daños.
> 
> 
> Y yo que iba a pintar......


En Twitter se comenta que es muy probable que se forme una gota fría (DANA) para este fin de semana.

----------


## Luján

> En Twitter se comenta que es muy probable que se forme una gota fría (DANA) para este fin de semana.


Los modelos que he estado mirando no muestran nada parecido a una DANA, sólo el paso de un frente sobre la Península. Pero puede cambiar.

Además, doy buena fe de que el Mediterráneo apenas está caliente, por lo que la evaporación será muy escasa y, de producirse la DANA, su importancia en cuanto a precipitaciones no será mucha.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta mañana Eltiempo.es daba 100 l/m2 en Tarragona para el domingo. Ahora ya sólo 37.

----------


## Madrugaor

Para Sant Celoni y el Montseny predicen tormentas desde el Viernes hasta el Domingo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los modelos, en cuanto a cantidades, no están muy fiables ni precisos.
Sabemos que va a llover y cuando, pero no cuento. No se espera que llegue a ser como la de finales de Septiembre, pero tampoco se descarta la formación de una DANA, aunque es poco probable.
Lo que si sabemos es que viene una buena borrasca que va a regar toda la Península.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ya no se prevén tantas precipitaciones. 

Accuweather dice que nevará en Hellín a principios de Noviembre :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que mañana tendremos una buena regada, o eso al menos dice Eltiempo.es... da 26 litros para Mérida.

A estas horas, el cielo sigue despejado aunque al oeste se ve el cielo cubierto sobre Badajoz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, parece que mañana tendremos una buena regada, o eso al menos dice Eltiempo.es... da 26 litros para Mérida.
> 
> A estas horas, el cielo sigue despejado aunque al oeste se ve el cielo cubierto sobre Badajoz.


Pues sí, viene un par de buenos frentes y una bolsa de aire frío, de las buenas, empujando por detrás.
Yo calculo que mañana por aquí caerán unos 15L/m2. A ver como se porta.

----------


## Los terrines

> A estas horas, el cielo sigue despejado aunque al oeste se ve el cielo cubierto sobre Badajoz.


Buena vista, Federico; al leer tu mensaje me he asomado a la ventana, y ya se ve el suelo empezando a mojarse, y a la gente con los paraguas abiertos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí dicen que lloverá bastante viernes y sábado.

----------


## perdiguera

En Gavà 80% de probabilidades de lluvia el viernes, sábado y domingo. Ya veremos qué hago con mi nieto que me toca el fin de semana.

----------


## sergi1907

Si se cumplen las últimas previsiones, será una buena noticia para los embalses de la zona.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mañana hay posibilidad de que caiga alguna gota sobre las 11h, pero no mojará el suelo. El viernes caerán 2l/m2. El sábado 15l/m2. El domingo 10l/m2. Buenas cantidades que si se cumplen se sumarán 110l/m2 en este Otoño 2012.

----------


## REEGE

Por la zona del Fresnedas hablan de que podrían caer unos 20 litrillos estos próximos días... Buenos son!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los últimos modelos apuntan a precipitaciones muy intensas en la costa del levante desde Valencia hasta Barcelona, sobre todo por el Delta del Ebro, que sabemos que puede ser conflictivo.
Habrá que estar atento.

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona parece que cuando más caerá será entre el viernes por la tarde y el domingo por la mañana.

Si finalmente aciertan con los litros será una estupenda noticia.

----------


## Luján

46mm para el sábado aquí según eltiempo.es. Ojalá.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece ser que la sequía de la cuenca del Ebro puede ser mitigada en parte, a juzgar por las previsiones que estoy viendo ahora mismo.

Hay puntos que ampliamente superan los 150 l/m2 entre el viernes, sábado y domingo. Esperemos que caigan todos ellos pero con moderación, que ya sabemos de lo que son capaces las lluvias sobre todo en la vertiente mediterránea, lo mismo te tiras 6 meses sin ver una gota, que te caen 200 litros en un día.

Esperemos que la gente siga las recomendaciones y no se adentre con sus vehículos en barrancos secos, ni se hagan mercadillos en cauces de ríos ni ninguna locura similar, y que por favor, sigan las recomendaciones de Protección Civil, Bomberos y demás cuerpos de emergencias, que para algo están.

----------


## sergi1907

Protecció Civil activa la prealerta del Inuncat por riesgo de inundaciones | El estado de la mar será de tormenta, con olas superiores a 2,5 metros | Está previsto que las precipitaciones duren tres días.

Barcelona. (ACN).- Protecció Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) ha emitido este jueves una prealerta del plan especial de emergencias por inundaciones en Catalunya (Inuncat) por la llegada de un frente de lluvias esta tarde, que pueden durar tres días, e ir acompañados de tormenta y fuertes rachas de viento.
A lo largo de la noche se espera que las lluvias se extiendan a todo el tercio norte de Catalunya, excepto la Vall d'Aran y la Cerdanya. Según el aviso del SMC, los chubascos pueden ser de intensidad superior a los 100 l/m2 en 24 horas e ir acompañados de tormenta.
El estado de la mar será de tormenta, con olas superiores a 2,5 metros. La DGPC pide extremar la precaución en la conducción en las zonas afectadas por las lluvias. La previsión es que los chubascos afecten a partir de la tarde las comarcas del Alt Empordà, Garrotxa, Gironès y el Ripollès.
Por otra parte, y según informaciones del SMC, se prevé marejada con olas que pueden superar los 2.5 metros en el litoral de las comarcas gerundenses, el Maresme y el Barcelonès a partir de esta noche y que se extenderá durante la noche en todo el litoral catalán, para concentrarse de nuevo a lo largo de la mañana en el litoral norte catalán.
Se prevé que habrá mar de fondo del sureste. Además, la DGPC ha activado en fase de Alerta del plan de Protecció Civil de Catalunya (Procicat) por el riesgo de viento. Se prevén rachas superiores a los 25 m/s a partir de esta tarde y durante el día de mañana.
La previsión de viento afectará a la Vall d'Aran, las comarcas del tercio noroeste de Catalunya, Conca de Barberà y Priorat (Tarragona), y la Terra Alta en Terres de l'Ebre. Mañana por la mañana el viento afectaría al tercio noreste del país.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz29g1ahGe9

----------


## Luján

Aviso naranja para la mitad norte de la Comunidad Valenciana por lluvia. 120mm en 12 horas, 40mm en una hora. Probabilidad de entre el 40% y el 70%.

Según la AEMET.

Ojalá se cumplan los 120 mm (y más), pero no los 40mm.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf




> AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS 
> AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 9/2012 
> EMITIDO A LAS 12:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 18/10/2012 
> LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA: 
> 1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Temporal de lluvia y viento 
> 2.- Ámbito geográfico: Todo el territorio 
> 3.- Comienzo de la situación: Hoy, jueves día 18  
> 4.- Duración: Hasta el domingo 21 
> 5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (70-90%) 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Alerta Roja en el Pirineo para hoy, y para mañana en el Delta del Ebro, Navarra, Pirineo Aragonés y Norte Zaragoza.

Igual que hoy está siendo un día complicado, mañana lo va a ser más.

----------


## Luján

Parece que le va a tocar bien a toda la costa levantina este fin de semana.

A mí se me ha estropeado un viaje a comer en casa de la suegra.

----------


## sergi1907

En el litoral de Tarragona y Castellón han puesto alerta roja para mañana.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de dieciocho provincias españolas estarán bajo amenaza de precipitaciones localmente fuertes o muy fuertes.

Madrid. (EUROPA PRESS).- Un total de dieciocho provincias españolas estarán este domingo en alerta por lluvias, tormentas y fenómenos costeros, con riesgo extremo en Barcelona y Tarragona, donde podrán alcanzarse precipitaciones de hasta 180 litros en 12 horas, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
Además de las citadas provincias, las precipitaciones alertarán la alerta naranja en Teruel, Girona, Lleida, Alicante, Castellón, Valencia y Murcia, mientras que en Almería, Huesca, Zaragoza, Albacete, Cuenca y Guadalajara habrá nivel amarillo. En Baleares también habrá alertas amarillas y naranjas por lluvias, mientras que en A Coruña y Pontevedra las alertas se deberán a fenómenos costeros.
En general, las precipitaciones serán localmente fuertes o muy fuertes y persistentes al principio del día en el tercio oriental peninsular y Baleares. Asimismo, se registrarán intervalos de viento fuerte en los litorales de Galicia y del sureste peninsular y en Baleares.
Además, los cielos estarán muy nubosos al principio en el tercio oriental peninsular y Baleares, con pocas nubes en el resto de la Península y Canarias.
También habrá posibilidad de algunos bancos de niebla matinales en la mitad oeste peninsular.
En cuanto a las temperaturas, durante el día registrarán un ligero a moderado descenso en el noreste peninsular y Baleares, mientras que en Andalucía y Canarias subirán los termómetros. Las temperaturas nocturnas descenderán en el tercio oriental peninsular y Baleares.
Por último, los vientos de componente sur soplarán de flojos a moderados en Galicia y Catalunya, con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral gallego. Además, habrá vientos de componente oeste en el tercio sur peninsular y Baleares, con intervalos de fuerte en los litorales del sureste y en Baleares. En el reto del territorio nacional predominarán los vientos flojos variables.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz29rEGHwJd

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí decían que esta tarde iba a caer la del pulpo. Pues bien a esta hora no ha caído ni una gota y no se ve que vaya a hacerlo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Segú eltiempo.es, para este fin de semana y la semana que viene nos llegará una ola de frío, haciendo que laas temperaruras en Hellín bajen a 1ºc. Nevando en  las sierras más altas de Hellín

----------


## embalses al 100%

No creo que bajen tanto las temperaturas.
Nos visita Ex-Rafael.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ya se nota que va llegando el frío, viento muy frío ahora mismo en Hellín.

*Para mañana se esperan que las mínimas bajen a 2ºc y no pasemos de los 12ºc. Día de invierno

Para pasado se esperan que las mínimas bajen a 1ºc y no pasemos de 13ºc. Día de invierno

Para el martes se esperan que las mínimas bajen a los 4ºc y no pasemos de 10ºc. Día totalmente de invierno*

*Y para las sierras de Hellín se esperan heladas de hasta -2ºc para mañana y el lunes.*
En resumen, que para los próximos días nos vamos a congelar :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

La Aemet anuncia que este domingo las temperaturas registrarán un notable descenso.

Madrid. (Europa Press).- Un total de 13 provincias -entre ellas las cuatro catalanas- estarán mañana en alerta, ya sea por lluvias, viento, nevadas o fenómenos costeros, en una jornada donde descenderán las temperaturas en casi toda España, especialmente en la zona de Levante y Baleares, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). 

Los vientos activarán las alertas en Huesca, Terual, Zaragoza, Barcelona, Girona, Lleida, Tarragona, Navarra, Castellón y Baleares, mientras que las lluvias harán lo propio en La Gomera, La Palma y Tenerife. Asimismo, las nevadas conllevarán riesgo en Lleida, Navarra y La Rioja, activándose la alerta amarilla por riesgo de fenómenos costeros en Girona, Tarragona, Castellón y Baleares. 

Las nubes aparecerán en el cantábrico oriental, acompañadas de precipitaciones débiles o moderadas, tendiendo a remitir a lo largo del día. Además, habrá intervalos nubosos al principio en otras zonas del extremo norte peninsular y sur de Andalucía, Ceuta y Melilla, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil. 

En el resto de la Península, los cielos serán poco nubosos o despejados, si bien en Canarias sí habrá nubes en la mitad occidental del archipielago, con precipitaciones moderadas, que podrían ser fuertes por la tarde. En cuanto a la cota de nieve, se situará en el norte peninsular en torno a 500 metros, subiendo hasta 1.000 metros a lo largo del día. Las temperaturas registrarán un ligero a moderado descenso en la Península y Baleares, que llegará a notable en la zona de Levante. Asimismo, se producirán algunas heladas débiles en zonas montanosas de la mitad norte peninsular y áreas próximas. 

Por último, los vientos de componente norte soplarán en la mayor parte de la Península y Baleares, con intervalos de fuerte en los litorales de Galicia, Cantábrico oriental y de Almería, e incluso rachas muy fuertes en la cuenca del Ebro, Pirineos y el noreste de Gerona. En el resto del territorio nacional predominarán los vientos flojos a moderados de componente norte.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2AWUnjutz

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según previsiones de Accuweather, este invierno va a ser más frío de lo normal con precipitaciones más de lo normal en la SE peninsular. Lo que propiciará la nieve muchos días. Esperemos que esta predicción para este invierno 2012-2013 se cumpla.

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, tiene toda la pinta.
De momento, ahora nos viene tres días de frío, y las lluvias volverán por el Este, y por el SW para el fin de semana, parece.
A ver como va evolucionando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como se va a poner el embalse de Andévalo...

Para el viernes en Puebla de Guzmán dan 35 litros, pero es que para el sábado dan 105  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Mañana comienza otro temporal que se extenderá al fin de semana*

*Las previsiones de la Aemet, que no anuncian estabilidad a corto plazo, preocupan a los agricultores que tienen que sembrar el cereal de invierno* 

06.11.12 - 00:19 - ARACELY R. ROBUSTILLO | BADAJOZ.

Va a seguir lloviendo. Lo dice la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Y como dice el refrán, no lo hará a gusto de todos. Las previsiones, sin embargo, son claras y anuncian agua en casi toda Extremadura a partir de mañana.

«La nota imperante va a ser la inestabilidad. Mañana miércoles ya podremos ver algunas lluvias débiles en algunos puntos de la región. Pero a partir del jueves, vamos a vivir una situación muy similar a la que tuvimos la pasada semana. Se esperan lluvias persistentes, que pueden ser moderadas y localmente fuertes en toda la comunidad autónoma, aunque probablemente sea Badajoz la provincia que se lleve mayor cantidad de agua», pronostica Manuel Lara, meteorólogo de la delegación territorial de Aemet en Extremadura.

Este experto apunta que, como ha sucedido esta semana, habrá un periodo de transición, que puede ser el domingo y el lunes, «algo parecido a lo que ha pasado esta semana en la que estamos teniendo un par de días de descanso y luego volverá a llover de nuevo», afirma. Añade que no hay ninguna previsión de que vaya a haber un periodo de estabilidad prolongado, al menos a corto plazo. «En los mapas que manejamos a medio y corto plazo no se contempla ninguna situación estable duradera que permita que se sequen los terrenos», predice.

Precisamente preocupados por esos terrenos a los que alude el meteorólogo, muchos agricultores extremeños miran al cielo estos días. La región está en plena campaña de siembra de cereal de invierno, y los que ya tienen la siembra hecha saben que que un exceso de agua en las tierras puede arruinar la cosecha, mientras que los que todavía no han cultivado tienen miedo a que se les haga demasiado tarde para poder hacerlo o a tener que recurrir al final a cereales de ciclo corto, menos productivos.

«Las trombas de agua no son buenas para nada. Y hay zonas en la Campiña Sur y en la Siberia en las que han caído muchos litros de agua en muy poco tiempo. En estas zonas pueden darse problemas de encharcamiento en los cereales que ya están sembrados», resume el secretario general de UPA-UCE Extremadura, Ignacio Huertas.

El agua, tan esperada hace apenas unas semanas, sigue siendo bien recibida, aseguran los agricultores. Aunque matizan que la tierra tiene que tener tiempo para drenar las cantidades que han caído en los últimos días.

Desde UPA valoran que hasta ahora mismo no se han registrado daños importantes en los cultivos, pero advierten que si las lluvias continúan , la situación se puede poner difícil para muchos agricultores de la región. Además de los cereales de invierno, también hay otros cultivos que dependen de la lluvia, como por ejemplo el arroz. «Quedará un 15 % sin cosechar y es un cultivo que está todavía en tierra. Y lo mismo sucede con el maíz, del que todavía hay un 25 % por cosechar en toda Extremadura. 

También preocupa que las trombas de agua tiren al suelo las aceitunas», resume Huertas. Añade sin embargo que el agua es buena para otras cosas, como los frutales por ejemplo y también para llenar los pantanos y tener agua para los regadíos. Por eso, insiste en que nunca llueve a gusto de todos.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20121106/regiona...-20121106.html

----------


## sergi1907

Esta vez el temporal parece que no llega al levante :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía, si cayera eso mi embalse del alma pegaría un buen empujón  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 07 Nov 2012 06:00 to Thu 08 Nov 2012 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 06 Nov 2012 20:28
Forecaster: PUCIK

*A level 1 was issued for SW Iberia, E Greece and SW Turkey mainly for excessive precipitation.*
*Nivel 1 emitido para el SW de Iberia principalmente por precipitación excesiva.*

... SW Iberia ...

On the forward flank of the stationary cut-off low, perpendicular low and mid-level flow to the coastline will be observed. A tongue of moister and slightly unstable airmass along with low level flow paralleling boundary point to the *possible isolated event of prolonged, excessive precipitation albeit it is unlikely that extremely heavy rainfall* would be observed due to the rather weak updrafts and insignificant moisture transport.

*Posibles precipitaciones excesivas prolongadas aisladas, aunque poco probable que sean de carácter torrencial.*

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vamos a ver ese embolsamiento de aire frío que comenzaría a afectar al SE peninsular el Domigo a partir del mediodía:

Imagen del sábado a las 15h. El aíre frío comenzaría a entrar por el norte



El domigo por la mañana el aire frío invadiría toda la península



A mediodía, el embolsamiento se descolgaría hacia el sur de la península.



Ya por la tarde, el embolsamiento se descuelga por completo y afectaría al Sur de la península



Este aíre frío podría dejar muchas precipitaciones en el SE y S de España

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosa DANA...

----------


## Luján

> Preciosa DANA...


Parece que lleva una baja en superficie asociada, pero desplazada hacia el noreste, por tanto yo no diría que es una DANA.

Además, la diferencia de temperatura y geopotencial no es excesivamente elevada.

El modelo HRILAM de la AEMET no da muchas precipitaciones asociadas a esta baja.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Parece que lleva una baja en superficie asociada, pero desplazada hacia el noreste, por tanto yo no diría que es una DANA.
> 
> Además, la diferencia de temperatura y geopotencial no es excesivamente elevada.
> 
> El modelo HRILAM de la AEMET no da muchas precipitaciones asociadas a esta baja.


Precipitaciones no muchas, pero, se podrían dar débiles nevadas en la sierra de Alcaraz de cara a la noche del domingo y mañana del lunes, unos 2cm como mucho, cota de 1.200m.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Parece que lleva una baja en superficie asociada, pero desplazada hacia el noreste, por tanto yo no diría que es una DANA.
> 
> Además, la diferencia de temperatura y geopotencial no es excesivamente elevada.
> 
> El modelo HRILAM de la AEMET no da muchas precipitaciones asociadas a esta baja.


Bueno, sí, no había mirado los mapas de superficie...
Ya conocemos los modelos, aunque últimamente están muy acertados. Pero como coja una buena alimentación de flujo de Levante, puede haber buenos crecimientos.

----------


## Luján

> Parece que lleva una baja en superficie asociada, pero desplazada hacia el noreste, por tanto yo no diría que es una DANA.
> 
> Además, la diferencia de temperatura y geopotencial no es excesivamente elevada.
> 
> El modelo HRILAM de la AEMET no da muchas precipitaciones asociadas a esta baja.


El HIRLAM da máximo 20mm, pero la AEMET ha puesto en aviso amarillo a todo levante, y en naranja al sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante por precipitaciones para mañana domingo y pasado lunes.

Donde sí que va a caer bien según este modelo, es en los Alpes, según se ve en la imagen para el 12 a las 01:00.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Pues como bien dice Luján, nos han puesto amarillo a todo el sureste-levante, con unas previsiones (AEMET) en mi comarca del 70% de lluvias intensas, que se elevan al 90% con riesgo por nieve en la sierra del Segura.
¿Cuánto tiempo hacía que no veíamos un otoño tan "reglado"... como en los viejos tiempos?

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, os vais a poner por esa zona.
Además os han puesto la amarilla por nevadas también.
Madre mía como está la cosa  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

También anuncian nevadas para el norte, en Asturias y Castilla León.

Esperemos que este sea un buen año de nieve.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La AEMET activa la alerta amarilla por nevadas a partir de las 15h de hoy, caerán 15cm. Mañana el aviso esá activado hasta las 8h, caerán 8cm en la sierra de Alcaraz.

15+8= 24cm. Iré poniendo fotografías, de como se vea el lunes la sierra del Segura y Alcaraz desde Hellín y fotos de las nevadas. 

En Hellín hay aviso amarillo por lluvias que en una hora se acumularían 15mm.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Activada la alerta roja en el Litoral sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante por precipitaciones extremas que pueden llegar a los 200 litros/12 h.*

Mucho cuidado en esas zonas, en especial a los que estén situados cerca de torrentes o rieras. Intentar no dejar vehículos en cauces, no atravesarlos si llevan agua, por poca que sea, y que sigan minuciosamente las recomendaciones emitidas por Protección Civil, Bomberos, Policía, etc.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece, según los últimos modelos, que la tendencia a NAO negativa va a ser la dominante durante los próximos 39 días, lo que nos traería un tiempo inestable, bastante parecido al que tuvimos aquel Invierno 2009/2010. Así que hay que estar atentos, porque se podría repetir, sobre todo, viendo el Otoño que se está pegando.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La cota de nieve para la semana que viene caerá hasta los 800m, lo que hará que muchas de las sierras de la comarca de Hellín tengan un manto blanco. Además de toda la sierra de Alcaraz y Segura.

----------


## jlois

> La cota de nieve para la semana que viene caerá hasta los 800m, lo que hará que muchas de las sierras de la comarca de Hellín tengan un manto blanco. Además de toda la sierra de Alcaraz y Segura.


Vaya... interesante. Justo en las fechas en que tengo previsto un pequeño "descanso" que supone recorrerme bastante zona del norte, van y pronostican una caida de temperaturas y el descenso en la cota de nieve... Seguro que Burgos se vuelve a cubrir de blanco, bueno, Burgos, Navarra y la mayor parte de los lugares por dónde yo tenga que pasar... Como me encanta ver esa nieve!!!!... pero si es teniendo al lado una buena chimenea y una buena compañía, mejor que mejor.

Seguiré con atención vuestros pronósticos para establecer la mejor ruta para... evitar el tener que recurrir a mis inapropiados conocimientos sobre la instalación de cadenas y demás accesorios que la mayor parte del año están muertos de risa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> evitar el tener que recurrir a mis inapropiados conocimientos sobre la instalación de cadenas y demás accesorios que la mayor parte del año están muertos de risa.


Pues si los tuyos son inapropiados, imagínate los míos. Todo ese amsasijo de hierros nada más que lo he usado una vez (en la autoescuela  :Big Grin: )

De hecho, aún sigo sin comprármelas, y dudo que me las compre algún día. Aquí como no las usemos para conducir en barro...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues si los tuyos son inapropiados, imagínate los míos. Todo ese amsasijo de hierros nada más que lo he usado una vez (en la autoescuela )
> 
> De hecho, aún sigo sin comprármelas, y dudo que me las compre algún día. Aquí como no las usemos para conducir en barro...


Si porque lo que se dice nieve...
Lo más parecido que he visto a la nieve sobre una carretera, es algodón, cuando pasa una cosechadora  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

La primera nevada la vi en el puerto de Paniza  entre Teruel y Zaragoza, hace como unos 38 años.
Me quedé pasmado hasta el punto de parar el R-5 y bajarme.
Desde entonces sólo he puesto cadenas dos veces.

----------


## Luján

> Pues si los tuyos son inapropiados, imagínate los míos. Todo ese amsasijo de hierros nada más que lo he usado una vez (en la autoescuela )
> 
> De hecho, aún sigo sin comprármelas, y dudo que me las compre algún día. Aquí como no las usemos para conducir en barro...


Ah, pero.... ¿las viste en la autoescuela?

Yo tengo unas por si nos da por viajar al Pamplona en invierno y se tuerce. De resto, ocupando espacio en mis escasos armarios.

Ver nevar: una vez.
Poner cadenas: cero, por no poner menos diez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ah, pero.... ¿las viste en la autoescuela?


Le pedimos al profesor que nos lo enseñera, más que nada porque sabíamos que no las íbamos a volver a ver salvo que nos mudásemos al norte...

----------


## REEGE

Yo las compré una vez que me pilló una buena nevada por La Bolera y allí me enseñaron a ponerlas, que están bien acostumbrados!! Pero de eso hace ya más de cinco años y el alemán ese que siempre dice Perdiguera hace que olvide ya muchas cosas...jejeje
Con nieve, mejor estarse en casa calentito!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Alemán? No conozco a ninguno.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Alemán? No conozco a ninguno.


Sí, hombre... ese que te esconde las cosas. Un tal Al no-se-qué-mas.

Ains, ¿cómo era? Creo que también va siendo amigo mío  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Las últimas previsones de J.A.Maldonado da nieve para la semana  que viene en la ciudad de Hellín. Ayer no daba nada de lluvia para esos días :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sacad las cosas de abrigo, que viene frío del bueno para esta semana que viene.
Mañana empezarán a bajar las temperaturas, apenas 4-5ºC, sobre todo en el norte, pero el Martes se desplomarán bajando hasta 10ºC en el Sur y Sureste.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Situación bastante interesante para mediados de Enero, las borrascas estarán más al Sur de lo habitual y bolsas de aire frío se colarán en la península. Las últimas previsiones de cota de nieve la sitúan entre los 0 y 600m en el SE de la península.

----------


## sergi1907

Frío sí, pero lluvia parece que dan bien poca.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Frío sí, pero lluvia parece que dan bien poca.


Todavía es muy pronto, ya irán cambiando los modelos, aunque sí dan lluvia, sobre todo en el sur de la península.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La situación solo sigue mejorando a partir de mediados de Enero, mirad esta pedazo borrasca acompañado de aire muy frío: 



Mapa de precipitación, si se cumpliera...nevadas en muchos puntos de la península.



Ayer, en la primera actualización de los modelos no se preveía ni la mitad de lluvia que en la de hoy. ¡Que sigan mejorando!

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cualización? y eso ¿qué es que es?
Por lo demás a dos semanas el pronóstico tiene algo de fiabilidad, esperemos que falle por quedarse corto.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿Cualización? y eso ¿qué es que es?
> Por lo demás a dos semanas el pronóstico tiene algo de fiabilidad, esperemos que falle por quedarse corto.


Actualización, ya está corregido.  :Wink: 

Es que a partir de esas fechas las borrascas girarán más al sur de lo habitual, por lo que tendremos una segunda quincena de Enero húmeda, más cuanto al Oeste nos vayamos. Yo creo que nos vamos a llevar sorpresas.

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que acierten algo, aunque estoy con Perdiguera, a tanto tiempo no me ofrecen mucha credibilidad.

En la página eltiempo.es cambian la predicción para esas fechas al menos un par de veces al día, así que no creo que lo tengan muy claro.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Esperemos que acierten algo, aunque estoy con Perdiguera, a tanto tiempo no me ofrecen mucha credibilidad.
> 
> En la página eltiempo.es cambian la predicción para esas fechas al menos un par de veces al día, así que no creo que lo tengan muy claro.


A tan largo plazo no es nada fiable saber con exactitud el tiempo que va a hacer, pero si que se podría confirmar en unos días el cambio de rotación de las borrascas, que daría como consecuencia, la situación que más o menos se exponen en los anteriores mapas de modelos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para el 19 de Enero, es muuuuy lejos. Puede cambiar mucho.
Lo que debe de pasar para que en esas fechas tengamos una o dos borrascas, debe de pasar ahora. Y es que este anticiclón que tenemos encima, siga moviéndose al norte, y vaya ocupando el vació que deja una profunda borrasca que se mueve hacia Siberia. Si esto terminara de ocurrir, se nos pondría un flujo de sur, que subiría bastante las temperaturas, y terminaría inyectando ese aire cálido, y altas presiones, hasta que se formara un potente anticiclón sobre Islandia. Ese sería el hecho que provocaría el cambio de ruta de las borrascas. 

Pero ese aire "cálido" en esas latitudes, a estas alturas, poco dura, y sería apretado y disuelto por dos potentes masas de aire frío, una proveniente del Este y otra del Oeste. Así, al paso del temporal por España, dejando seguramente buenas lluvias y nieve, volveríamos a tener buen tiempo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Para el 19 de Enero, es muuuuy lejos. Puede cambiar mucho.
> Lo que debe de pasar para que en esas fechas tengamos una o dos borrascas, debe de pasar ahora. Y es que este anticiclón que tenemos encima, siga moviéndose al norte, y vaya ocupando el vació que deja una profunda borrasca que se mueve hacia Siberia. Si esto terminara de ocurrir, se nos pondría un flujo de sur, que subiría bastante las temperaturas, y terminaría inyectando ese aire cálido, y altas presiones, hasta que se formara un potente anticiclón sobre Islandia. Ese sería el hecho que provocaría el cambio de ruta de las borrascas. 
> 
> Pero ese aire "cálido" en esas latitudes, a estas alturas, poco dura, y sería apretado y disuelto por dos potentes masas de aire frío, una proveniente del Este y otra del Oeste. Así, al paso del temporal por España, dejando seguramente buenas lluvias y nieve, volveríamos a tener buen tiempo.


Aquí un mapa con relación a lo que nos ha explicado muy muy bien embalses :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

La bajada del mercurio se notará, sobre todo, a principios de semana, cuando se registren valores de entre 5 y 8 grados negativos en el interior.

Parece que a las temperaturas agradables, para la época en la que estamos, les queda poco margen de vida. Y es que los mapas indican que se avecina una ola de frío, la primera del invierno, procendente del norte de Europa que dejará heladas en toda Catalunya.
De cara a mañana viernes, la bajada de la temperatura ya será detectable. Pero el descenso fuerte con respecto a los registros que tenemos actualmente tendrá lugar entre el sábado y el domingo. Sobre todo, el domingo. "Durante el día, notaremos que incluso al mediodía las temperaturas quedan muy bajas. Estaríamos hablando de valores por debajo de los diez grados en la costa y por debajo de los cinco en el interior", explica a LaVanguardia.com la meteoróloga de Rac1 y 8tv, Mònica Usart.
Será a principios de semana cundo el frío intenso, de riguroso invierno, aparezca con toda su crudeza. "De cara a la madrugada del martes, hablamos de registros de cero grados en la costa, entre los cinco y ocho grados bajo cero en el interior, y registros alrededor de los 14 negativos en el Pirineo", añade Usart.
La gran pregunta, pues, está servida: ¿veremos nieve los próximos días en cotas bajas? En principio, los modelos dan alguna precipitación el lunes y el martes, sobre todo la madrugada del martes (en la costa de Barcelona principalmente) y el martes por la tarde en las comarcas de Girona. "Estamos hablando de poca precipitación, pero con estas temperaturas, todo lo que caiga será en forma de nieve en cualquier cota. Con los mapas actuales, no descartamos que se puedan ver algunos copos de nieve, pero no sería una gran nevada ni mucho menos", puntualiza Usart.
Lo que está claro es que las temperaturas relativamente agradables de las que hemos disfrutado últimamente han tocado a su fin y que el frío invernal asomará la cabeza con dureza en los próximos días.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2HZyofEwL

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos a tener que coger el tubo y las aletas en febrero...  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Y preparar la cámara :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madreeee, que buena pinta tiene eso.
Suena a Anticiclón sobre Islandia, porque fijaos en la sequía por esa zona.

Una cosa que deberíamos de seguir, es el índice NAO.

----------


## perdiguera

Precipitación por debajo de la media entre Groenlandia y Siberia implica precipitación por encima de la media en el Occidente peninsular y normal por el Oriente.
¿Cuándo se cambiará esa máxima?

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a tener que coger el tubo y las aletas en febrero...


Ojalá. Yo no me lo creo.

Y menos viendo cómo ha estado hoy el día, que de noches con heladas leves hemos pasado a más de 20 ºC al mediodía.

----------


## perdiguera

Según la TVE-3 nos dan lluvias y nevadas abundantes hasta el jueves, en Cataluña.
Lo que me gusta es la nieve que la dan abundante en las montañas, lo cual es un bien para el mañana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué buena pinta tienen los últimos mapas de enero y febrero, clavados a 2010... 



A ver si con suerte se extienden esos azules hacia el este  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, ahora nos viene frío, para esta semana que viene, y nieve en cotas bajas en la mitad norte.
Esta noche es posible que nieve alrededor de los 400 msnm.

Y con lo de a largo plazo, ojalá y se cumpla, porquesi no, me veo como el año pasado.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo todavía tengo esperanzas de que Iznájar llegue al 90 % de su capacidad a mediados de la primavera (finales de abril). Ahora está al 71%, así es que espero que vengan muchas lluvias y me hagan ganar la apuesta que me hice hace unos meses.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 16 provincias están en alerta, este viernes, por nieve, lluvia, o viento, tres de ellas en alerta naranja (riesgo importante)

Madrid. (EP).- El fin de semana va a traer lluvias fuertes en la práctica totalidad de la Península y Baleares, acompañadas de rachas de viento fuertes a muy fuertes especialmente en el sur, y de nevadas en las zonas de montaña, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
Para este viernes, un total de 16 provincias están en alerta por nieve, lluvia, o viento, tres de ellas en alerta naranja (riesgo importante). Las precipitaciones afectarán el viernes sobre todo al tercio norte peninsular, especialmente a Galicia y Cantábrico, donde pueden ser localmente fuertes y persistentes, y de nieve sólo en cotas altas.
En concreto, mañana estarán en alerta naranja: Huesca y Navarra (por deshielos), así como Pontevedra, debido a la presencia de fuertes lluvias, que también provocarán alerta de nivel amarillo (riesgo) en León, Zamora, A Coruña, Lugo, Ourense, Pontevedra y Asturias.
El viento, que va a afectar a distintas zonas de la Península a lo largo del fin de semana, mantendrá este viernes en nivel amarillo a las provincias de Teruel, Zaragoza, Albacete, Melilla, Navarra, Alicante, Valencia, La Rioja, así como Huesca y Navarra, en donde también hay riesgo de aludes. Asimismo, hay alerta amarilla por fenómenos costeros en Almería, Girona (donde también hay alerta por bajas temperaturas) y Melilla.
El sábado las precipitaciones se intensificarán en toda la Península, pudiendo ser fuertes y persistentes casi en cualquier zona, exceptuando el Levante y Baleares, donde serán algo más débiles.
El domingo continuarán las precipitaciones, pero con intensidad débil a moderada. La cota de nieve bajará el sábado y domingo hasta unos 700 metros en el norte y 1.000 a 1.200 metros en el resto.
En cuanto a los vientos, soplarán con intensidad moderada a fuerte durante todo el fin de semana, pudiendo ser muy fuertes el sábado en toda la mitad sur peninsular y en Baleares, y el domingo en toda el área mediterránea.
Además de lo anterior, y debido a las intensas nevadas de los últimos días, existe riesgo de aludes y de deshielos en los Pirineos de Navarra y Aragón durante todo el fin de semana.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2IGYgMpjB

----------


## sergi1907

Protecció Civil ha activado la prealerta del plan Inuncat ante la previsión de chubascos intensos.

Barcelona (ACN).- Protecció Civil ha activado este mediodía la fase de prealerta del Plan Especial de Emergencias por Inundaciones en Catalunya Inuncat por la previsión de lluvias que pueden ser intensas a partir de este viernes por la tarde y este sábado sobre todo en el Pirineo y Prepirineo Occidental.
Según indicó el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya, a partir de esta tarde y hasta mañana por la tarde se prevé que se puedan acumular más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado en 24 horas en las comarcas del Pallars Jussà, Alt Urgell, Pallars Sobirà y Alta Ribagorça .
La cota de nieve comenzará en torno a los 2.100 metros y bajará al final del día hasta los 1.000 metros en la vertiente norte del Pirineo, hasta 1.600 metros en el resto del Pirineo Occidental y hasta 1.800 metros en el Pirineo Oriental.
También existe la probabilidad de que las lluvias de mañana por la tarde en todo el litoral y prelitoral puedan dejar más de 20 litros por metro cuadrado en sólo media hora en el Tarragonès, Alt Camp, Baix Penedès, Alt Penedès, Garraf, Baix Llobregat, Barcelonès, Vallès Occidental, Vallès Oriental, Maresme, Selva, Gironès y Baix Empordà.
Por otro lado y ante estas previsiones, se ha emitido un aviso del plan Inuncat por el aumento de los caudales medios de los ríos y desagüe de los pantanos. Los embalses de Flix, Riba-Roja y Mequinenza están desaguando a 850 m3/s.
El caudal del río Ebro a su paso por Tortosa es de 1.028 m3/s y por Ascó es de 1.116 m3/s. La situación es de normalidad a la espera de que los próximos días los caudales se puedan incrementar debido a las nevadas y lluvias de los últimos días.
Desde Protecció Civil se recomienda mucha prudencia en las zonas habitualmente afectadas por lluvias intensas y se pide no acercarse a los ríos y arroyos durante una tormenta.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2IKyVeSiu

----------


## sergi1907

Algunas comarcas de Lleida, del centro (Solsonès, Berguedà, Noguera y Segrià) así como algunas del Alt Pirineu y Aran serán las más afectadas por la nieve.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Protecció Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) ha puesto en prealerta el Plan especial de emergencias por nevadas NEUCAT por el riesgo de nevadas mañana a primera hora de la mañana en algunas comarcas de Lleida y del norte de la Catalunya Central (Solsonès, Berguedà, Noguera y Segrià) , así como en las comarcas del Alt Pirineu y Aran.
Por otra parte, este mediodía se ha dado por finalizado el riesgo de aludes, pasando a ser de 3 sobre 5 (peligro marcado). Según la previsión del Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC), entre las 07.00 horas de la mañana y las 19.00 de mañana martes el espesor de nieve podría superar el umbral de los 2 cm en cotas superiores a los 500 metros.  
A primera hora de la mañana la cota de nieve podrá bajar hasta los 400 metros. Incluso, puntualmente podrá ser inferior. Por este motivo, Protecció Civil de la Generalitat recomienda extremar la prudencia en la movilidad en la zona afectada por posibles nevadas.  
Con el paso de las horas la cota de nieve irá subiendo hasta los 600 metros exceptuando la vertiente norte del Pirineo donde el riesgo de nevadas se extenderá a lo largo del día en todas las cotas.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2IdiTpA3i

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tarde-Noche y mañana miércoles en Hellín, y en todo el SE y sierra de Alcaraz y Segura, aviso activado por nevadas en la sierra hasta 10cms. Esta noche podría nevar débil en Hellín ciudad hasta mañana por la mañana veremos lo que pasará....

----------


## sergi1907

Una masa de aire muy frío procedente del noroeste provocará nevadas en doce comunidades.

Madrid. (EFE).- Una masa de aire muy frío procedente del noroeste dejará a partir de este martes y hasta el miércoles nieve en doce comunidades del territorio peninsular, con temperaturas en claro descenso y una cota de nieve situada entre los 500 y 900 metros en puntos del centro. En Catalunya podrá nevar en cotas de hasta 400 metros.
La entrada de la nieve se esperaba de madrugada y aunque no se esperan grandes cantidades puede cuajar especialmente en puertos de montaña y en la calzada, con lo que se originarían pequeños problemas de acceso a las urbes, ha manifestado el portavoz de la Agencia de Meteorología (Aemet), Alejandro Lomas.
A partir de este martes las comunidades de Andalucía, Aragón, Cantabria, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla León, Madrid, Navarra, Extremadura, Galicia, La Rioja, País Vasco y Asturias tienen aviso naranja o amarillo por riesgo de nieve.
En la Comunidad de Madrid se espera que nieve en el área metropolitana y en el Henares con una acumulación de 5 centímetros, aunque dicha acumulación será más probable fuera de los núcleos urbanos; en la sierra se alcanzarán los 8 centímetros y se llegará a los 4 centímetros en puntos del sur de la comunidad y las vegas.
En la zona noroeste, las comunidades de Galicia y Asturias también tienen aviso naranja (riesgo importante) por nevadas que en puntos de Lugo y Orense podrán alcanzar los 20 centímetros de acumulación.
En cuanto a las temperaturas, el portavoz de la Aemet ha detallado que irán en claro descenso en toda la península y en el caso concreto de Madrid "la diferencia entre el día soleado de hoy y mañana será notable".
En el norte de la península la provincia de Huesca está en alerta amarilla (riesgo) por temperaturas mínimas que llegarán a los -6 grados centígrados en áreas del Pirineo.
Asimismo el viento y los fenómenos costeros serán protagonistas durante la jornada del martes sobretodo en la cornisa cantábrica y Galicia.
Las provincias de Pontevedra y A Coruña tienen alerta roja (riesgo extremo) por fenómenos costeros con viento del oeste a noroeste fuerza 8 a 9, mar arbolada y mar de fondo del noroeste con olas en torno a los 7 metros.
En Cantabria hay alerta naranja por fenómenos costeros con viento del oeste fuerza 7/8, mar gruesa a muy gruesa y mar de fondo del noroeste con olas de 5 a 6 metros.
En Asturias hay aviso naranja por nevadas y por vientos costeros del oeste fuerza 7/8 con mar gruesa a muy gruesa y mar de fondo del noroeste con olas de 5 a 6 metros, y en el País Vasco hay alerta por costeros con viento del oeste fuerza 7 y mar de fondo del noroeste con olas de 5 a 6 metros.
Ante las predicciones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior han puesto en marcha un plan de alerta para Madrid.
Se recomienda restringir el transporte privado y utilizar el transporte público, preferentemente las redes de Metro y Cercanías, para evitar dificultades en la circulación.
Además están dispuestos para intervenir en la capital, tanto los operativos de la Guardia Civil, Dirección General de Tráfico, así como los silos de fundentes, sal y máquinas quitanieves del Ministerio de Fomento en las carreteras del Estado, junto con los medios del Ayuntamiento y de la Comunidad de Madrid, competentes en las carreteras de su titularidad.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2Ih4BUgO9

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues se nos acabó el buen tiempo hasta mediados de febrero según indican los modelos  :Frown: 

Ahora que estaba la tierra empapada de agua, es cuando tenían que empezar a entrar las borrascas como flechas.

----------


## sergi1907

Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio de Interior ha avisado de la entrada de un nuevo temporal de viento y nieve en la península por la llegada de una masa de aire polar, que afectará a gran parte del país desde este domingo hasta el próximo miércoles.

El frente frío ha empezado a entrar en la península desde el noroeste hacia el sureste durante este domingo y se irá extendiendo por todo el territorio en los próximos días con una bajada de la cota de nieve a unos 800 metros en el centro peninsular.

La entrada de aire polar provocará un descenso acusado de las temperaturas, iniciándose un nuevo episodio de meteorología adversa por viento y nieve en gran parte de la península, y por viento y mar en las costas gallegas, cantábricas y área mediterránea.

La cota de nieve se situará a unos 500 metros en Galicia, comunidades cantábricas, Castilla y León, Navarra y área de Pirineos, y en torno a los 800 metros en zonas del centro peninsular. Así en la sierra de Madrid se pueden llegar a acumular hasta 5 centímetros de nieve a partir de los 800 metros.

En el Pirineo se espera que se acumulen del orden de 10-15 centímetros, pudiendo llegar a los 20 centímetros en el Valle de Arán; 10 centímetros en zonas de montaña de Galicia, Asturias y noroeste de Castilla y León, y unos 5 centímetros en zonas de los sistemas Central e Ibérico.

Las fuertes nevadas que se han producido en las últimas horas de este lunes en la sierra de Madrid han provocado la suspensión del servicio en la línea C9 de Cercanías Renfe entre el Puerto de Navacerrada y Cotos, ha indicado a Efe un portavoz de Renfe.

Nevadas el lunes y el martes

En la jornada del lunes la cota de nieve seguirá en descenso, situándose en 300 metros en la mitad norte excepto en área mediterránea, y a unos 600 metros en las demás zonas, descendiendo al final del día hasta los 400 metros en la mitad oriental de Castilla-La Mancha y Jaén.

Por su parte, las precipitaciones se intensificarán con acumulaciones de nieve llegando hasta los 20 centímetros en el Valle de Arán y en zonas de las cordilleras Cantábrica, Subbética y Penibética; hasta 10 centímetros en los sistemas Central e Ibérico; entre 2 y 5 centímetros en el interior de Galicia, País Vasco, centro de Navarra, La Mancha, interior de Andalucía Oriental, Murcia, y en zonas altas de Cáceres, Córdoba, Cádiz y Málaga.

El martes se producirá un ascenso gradual de la cota de nieve pero empezando por el oeste de la península, por lo que se espera que durante la mañana continúen las nevadas en zonas de la mitad norte, con acumulaciones de hasta 15-20 centímetros en Asturias, Cantabria, Pirineos e Ibérica riojana, hasta 10 centímetros en todo el interior del País Vasco, y entre 2 y 5 centímetros en el norte montañoso de Castilla y León y en la Ibérica aragonesa.

Es probable que durante los primeros días de la semana se alcancen rachas de viento de entre 80 y 100 km/h en Galicia, Asturias, Castilla y León, interior de levante y sur de Baleares, que serán más intensas en zonas de montaña.

Protección Civil recomienda extremar las precauciones al volante en la salida de túneles, adelantamientos y cruce con vehículos pesados en carreteras de doble sentido y ante la posible presencia de obstáculos en la carretera.

Ante la previsión de nieve pide tener especial cuidado con las placas de hielo que se forman en las carreteras. También señala que se debe estar informado sobre el estado de las carreteras y del propio vehículo revisando los neumáticos, anticongelante y frenos. Además, Emergencias aconseja tener lleno el depósito de la gasolina y llevar neumáticos de invierno o cadenas.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...36_355769.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para mañana



*A level 1 was issued for the south Iberian Peninsula mainly for tornadoes.*
*Nivel 1 emitido para el sur de la Península Ibérica principalmente por tornados.*




> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> An intense short-wave trough and associated strong mid-level jet streak will enter Iberia on Thursday afternoon, leading to strong QG forcing. A tongue of rich low-level moisture will spread into southern Portugal and Spain ahead of this trough. Lapse rates are rather poor and CAPE is very limited. 
> 
> However, *daytime heating may result in CAPE during the afternoon hours across southern Portugal and Spain, and some thunderstorms may develop. Storm that form may organize into multicells given the strong vertical wind shear exceeding 15 m/s in the lowest 3 km. Additionally, some mesocyclones may form. These may produce an isolated tornado given the strong low-level shear.* Limiting factor will be the weak CAPE. During the night hours, low-level cooling will result in decaying storms.


El calentamiento diurno puede provocar el desarrollo de tormentas al sur de España y Portugal. Posibilidad de tormentas multicelulares dada la fuerte cizalladura vertical. Además, se pueden formar algunos mesociclones, los cuales pueden dar origen a algún tornado aislado debido a la fuerte cizalladura a bajo nivel. Durante la noche, las tormentas irán a menos.

----------


## sergi1907

La bajada de temperaturas unida a la presencia de restos de precipitación podría traducirse en nevadas en el prelitoral, comarcas de Girona y de la Catalunya Central.

La nieve podría hacer acto de presencia este fin de semana en Catalunya en lugares en los que no están demasiado acostumbrados a lidiar con el elemento blanco. 
Los modelos meteorológicos marcan la noche del viernes al sábado como el momento en el que hay más posibilidades de que las nevadas aparezcan. Y es que será el instante en el que confluirá la bajada de temperaturas, fruto de la llegada de una masa de aire polar, con la presencia todavía de restos de precipitación.
"Costa, prelitoral de Barcelona y Tarragona y Catalunya Central son los lugares donde hay más posibilidad de que la nieve aparezca", explica a LaVanguardia.com la meteoróloga de Rac1 y 8tv, Mònica Usart. "No creo, sin embargo, que alcancemos la cota cero", matiza Usart, lo que significaría que el litoral quedaría fuera de una hipotética nevada.
La cota de nieve se situaría, la madrugada del sábado, entre los 200 y 300 metros. "Eso quiere decir nieve en, por ejemplo, Manresa, Igualada, Cervera, Montblanc, Les Borges Blanques... La duda sería si en Terrassa (que está a 297 metros) caería algún copo. Ahí es donde estaría el límite", añade esta meteoróloga.
La nevada podría ser notable
Las previsiones, a día de hoy, indican que el Prepirineo y Pirineo de Lleida quedaría fuera de la nevada. "Si afecta al Pirineo, será más al de Girona", indica Usart. Pero en la Catalunya Central, Prelitoral y comarcas de Girona se esperan precipitaciones generosas.
El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya ha emitido un aviso de acumulación de 2 cms a partir de 500 metros. "Eso quiere decir que si la nieve se acumula puede crear problemas si hay mucha gente desplazándose", agrega Usart.
El domingo la precipitación ya habrá desaparecido, pero el frío se intensificará. "Será el día en el que la masa de aire polar acabará entrando del todo. El lunes el frío se mantendrá", sentencia Usart.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2LY8EBdt7

----------


## perdiguera

Pues como no dure hasta el lunes me la pierdo.
Este fin de semana bajo a por el aceite.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este fín de semana bajo a por el aceite.


Aceite...

Una hogaza de pan y una aceitera llena a mi vista, y al cabo de un rato no queda ni la hogaza ni el aceite, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Se podrían llegar a acumular hasta 20 centímetros de nieve a 700 metros de altura.


Para esta tarde, el riesgo de nevadas se centra más en las comarcas de Girona, mientras que a partir de esta madrugada las provincias de Barcelona y Tarragona serán las más afectadas Meteo.cat

A medida que pasan las horas, se va afinando más la previsión meteorológica para estos próximos días. Y ésta habla de nieve relativamente abundante en zonas poco acostumbradas a recibir este tipo de precipitación.
Desde Protecció Civil se habla de dos episodios: un primero que se iniciará esta tarde y que tiene que ver con una bajada de temperaturas notable y con presencia ya de nieve en, sobre todo, las comarcas de Girona (por encima de los 500 metros bajando, posteriormente, a los 200); y un segundo, el más intenso, que afectará, principalmente, a la Catalunya Central, Tarragona y el sur de Terres de L'Ebre, a partir de esta noche y próxima madrugada, y que se caracterizará por la presencia de nevadas más generosas.
Según ha afirmado el director del Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC), Oriol Puig, se podría llegar a acumular en estas zonas hasta 20 centímetros de nieve a partir de una cota de 700 metros (por ejemplo, en la Panadella). "La precipitación que caiga por encima de los 200 metros será en forma de nieve, en la costa podría caer algún copo", ha especificado Puig. "El momento más intenso de este episodio de nevadas quedará concentrado entre las 00.00 de esta noche y las 12.00 horas de mañana sábado", ha añadido Puig.
El director del SMC ha querido señalar que pese a que se esperan nevadas significativas en zonas poco habituales, en ningún caso éstas tendrán paragón con las que se registraron en Catalunya hace tres años y que paralizaron el territorio.
Frío intenso
Más allá de la nieve, la presencia de un frío intenso se hará notar en los próximos 4 ó 5 días. "A 1.500 metros de altura se registrarán temperaturas de 5 ó 6 grados bajo cero. Eso quiere decir que en la costa no pasarán de los 2 ó 3 grados positivos", ha recalcado el director del SMC.
En este sentido, Puig ha destacado que hay un aviso por frío intenso y que el momento más crítico en este sentido tendrá lugar el domingo por la mañana. "Será el instante en el que se registrarán temperaturas de 36 grados bajo cero a 5.000 metros de altura. Las provincias más afectadas serán Barcelona y el norte de Lleida".
Además de los avisos por nieve y por frío, también habrá dos más por viento y fuerte oleaje en la Costa Brava. En el Cap de Creus, según ha adelantado Oriol Puig, se podrían registrar olas de dos metros y medio. Por lo que respecta a rachas de viento, Puig ha especificado que existe una probabilidad baja de viento fuerte, en torno a los 90 km/h en zonas muy altas.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2Ld4bbuPu

----------


## embalses al 100%

La cota va a bajar hasta los 100msnm o incluso podríamos ver nieve en las playas de Cataluña.

----------


## sergi1907

> La cota va a bajar hasta los 100msnm o incluso podríamos ver nieve en las playas de Cataluña.


Si eso pasa, os prometo muchas fotos :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Poco a poco mejora la previsión para marzo, esperemos que no se venga abajo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, este fin de semana, la salida de los modelos GFS pra la primera quincena de Marzo se están cubriendo de gloria.
Algunos hna salido con más de 300L/m2 en la mitad W y SW de la Península.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, este fin de semana, la salida de los modelos GFS pra la primera quincena de Marzo se están cubriendo de gloria.
> Algunos hna salido con más de 300L/m2 en la mitad W y SW de la Península.


Ya lo he visto. De caer las cantidades que ponen, vamos a ver desembalses y de los buenos...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y dada la nefasta planificación urbanística en muchas poblaciones, mucho me temo que de caer esas cantidades, vamos a ver también a la UME en más de un sitio...  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dan miedo las salidas.

Modelos

----------


## perdiguera

Como siempre la alegría va por barrios. Aquí, en el Mediterráneo +/- 0 es decir igual que siempre, cuatro gotas y te apañas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡HISTÓRICO!! No me lo creo!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues vaya... ya nos quitó Aemet la alerta amarilla por nevadas, qué poco nos ha durado la ilusión, jeje.

Aquí dejo la previsión para marzo, cada día va mejorando, esperemos que no se venga abajo.

----------


## Luján

Empieza a aparecer verde por levante. Bien.

Ahora, en el resto de Europa parece que las van a pasar mal.

----------


## sergi1907

Este mapa me gusta algo más, a ver qué pasa estos próximos días.

----------


## sergi1907

EL JUEVES Y EL VIERNES.

La entrada de viento de Levante comportará la aparición de chubascos que podrían dejar registros muy destacables.

El frío y la nieve dejarán paso, en los próximos días, a las lluvias abundantes en Catalunya. Sobre todo, de cara al jueves y el viernes, días en los que se espera que las precipitaciones sean copiosas. Así lo indican los mapas a día de hoy, los cuales vaticinan vientos de Levante, lo que es sinónimo de chubascos. 
Las lluvias podrían empezar a hacer acto de presencia el jueves de madrugada en puntos de la costa. Con el paso de las horas, éstas irán ganando en intensidad. Aunque es muy pronto para hablar de cantidades, las previsiones indican que se podrían registrar 100 l/m2 en pocas horas. "Pero es muy pronto para confirmar este extremo. Tienen que pasar más horas", explica a LaVanguardia.com Mònica Usart, meteoróloga de Rac1 y 8tv. "Lo que sí parece que está claro es que las precipitaciones serán muy abundantes", añade.
Aunque los chubascos serán generalizados en toda Catalunya, "el jueves afectarán sobre todo a Tarragona". "De cara al viernes, las comarcas de Girona serían las que acumularían más precipitación", agrega Usart.
No se espera, ni mucho menos, un episodio de nevadas como las que hemos tenido estos últimos días. Y es que la cota, aunque no será muy alta, estará bastante por encima de lo que lo ha estado estas pasadas fechas. "Al principio estará alrededor de los 700 metros, pero luego irá subiendo hasta los 800 y los 1.000 metros. Podría ser que de cara al viernes en el Pirineo de Girona nevara de manera copiosa. Pero falta saber cómo evolucionará el viento para confirmarlo", remata Usart. 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2M3JM15es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues se confirman las nevadas para la provincia de Badajoz, en algunas zonas se esperan nevadas importantes. Al final, la Aemet ha rectificado y ha quitado la alerta por nieve en las Vegas del Guadiana, ahí han pegado un buen patinazo, demasiada tela, pero nunca se sabe, el tiempo es impredecible. En mi pueblo, para no variar, la mínima se quedará a 4º, con suerte si acaso vería caer aguanieve, aunque lo dudo.

La cota está prevista para los 400 metros aprox. según Aemet, por lo que me levantaré temprano el jueves y marcharé camino de Alange a ver si hay suerte y podemos "cazar" a la nieve cayendo al embalse. Si se mantuviese en el suelo, sería ya la leche  :Smile: 

La otra vez, la cota se preveía en 500 metros y al final acabó cayendo por debajo de 200, por lo que esperemos que haya suerte y se vuelva a repetir la historia.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí si se cumple este mapa será una gran suerte para los embalses.

----------


## REEGE

*AGUA!!!!!!!!! Esperemos que toda la península tenga una buena regada...*

----------


## Luján

Así está el tema para mañana.

El rojo es por nieve.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡¡VAMOS!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Nieve en Lucena, Puente Genil, toda la Sub-Betica 
Autovia A-92 cortada por la mañana, a la altura de Estepa, debido a la nieve.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por cierto, por aquí, por el SW, a partir del Domingo por la tarde nos viene un buen tren de borrascas. Parece que las salidas del acumulado del GFS se van a cumplir.

----------


## perdiguera

Según Maldonado en su página eltiempo.es, la próxima semana...




> ...de cumplirse lo que ahora mismo se observa en los mapas previstos, la lluvia va a estar presente casi todos los días en la mayoría de las regiones de la Península y en Baleares. La nieve solo llegará a las cumbres de los sistemas montañosos puesto que al ser del sur y de poniente los vientos dominantes las temperaturas no serán tan bajas, ni mucho menos, como lo están siendo en el transcurso de esta semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: MeteoBadajoz Facebook

¿Bonita foto eh?  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Fuente: MeteoBadajoz Facebook
> 
> ¿Bonita foto eh?


parece que barreran nuestra humilde península espero que sea con conocimiento jejejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya viene ya viene jeje... qué trayectoria más buena lleva  :Smile: 


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bonito está el mapa para marzo, así tenían que ser todos de aquí al verano  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aviso del Estofex para mañana lunes:




> A 980 hPa depression just west of Portugal advects an unstable airmass east, so isolated to scattered thunderstorms are forecast over parts of Portugal, extreme SW Spain and offshore. Despite an isolated waterspout risk and local flash flood problems due to heavy rain, no severe risk is forecast.


Baja de 980 hPa al oeste de Portugal con posibles tormentas dispersas y aisladas en el extremo suroeste de la Península. Posibles trombas marinas y crecidas relámpago como consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias que podrían generarse. No se prevén riesgos graves.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La cosa se pone interesante... muy interesante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## REEGE

Por Viso del Marqués ha caído una buena tromba de agua durante unos 15 minutos... 
Ha caído con "conocimiento de causa"...jejeje
Y la causa no es otra que llenar el Fresnedas otra vez!!
Por la zona del embalse que está a unos 10kms... muy poquita.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lluvia prevista para los próximos 3 días...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*A level 1 was issued for the Iberian Peninsula mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail and to a lesser extent for tornadoes.*
*Nivel 1 emitido para la Península Ibérica principalmente por fuertes vientos, granizo de gran tamaño y en menor medida por tornados.*

Pronostican numerosas tormentas moviéndose de oeste a este, multicelulares y posible formación de supercélulas capaces de dejar piedra de gran tamaño. Posible también la formación de algún tornado como consecuencia de la fuerte cizalladura vertical a bajo nivel, pero con potencial limitado en la mayoría de sitios.

Por la tarde, las tormentas se irán descomponiendo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lluvia prevista para mañana... ojito con el río Genil

----------


## REEGE

F. Lázaro habrá problemas en algunas zonas del Guadalquivir sin ninguna duda...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, según indican los modelos parece que abril también viene con anomalía positiva, aunque no tanto como este mes de marzo.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, según indican los modelos parece que abril también viene con anomalía positiva, aunque no tanto como este mes de marzo.


Pero que la anomalía sea en las cuencas de la meseta y de levante, que el Guadalquivir ya ha tenido suficiente.

----------


## REEGE

Para desaguar un poquito a mi querido Guadalquivir!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Éste tiempo está salvando los enseres de mucha gente... :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

> Pero que la anomalía sea en las cuencas de la meseta y de levante, que el Guadalquivir ya ha tenido suficiente.


Por desgracia al levante sólo le vendrán gotas frías, no hay manera de que llueva con conocimiento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por desgracia al levante sólo le vendrán gotas frías, no hay manera de que llueva con conocimiento.


El Levante ya sabemos como funciona, o no cae nada, o cae toda de golpe...  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fin de semana movidito...


Fuente: Meteo Badajoz Facebook.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lluvia prevista para los próximos tres días...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez meten más agua los modelos de abril...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pués parece que mañana vuelven las lluvias a Hellín, se podría librar el encuentro, pero no la procesión de la tarde. He echo un mapa de previsión:

----------


## sergi1907

Las precipitaciones comenzarán este martes en el tercio oeste y con el paso de las horas podrán afectar otros puntos del territorio.

Barcelona (ACN).- Para los próximos días se prevén precipitaciones que podrán afectar a cualquier punto del país, según informa el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya. Este martes por la mañana ya se producirán las primeras lluvias en el tercio oeste, y con el paso de las horas podrán afectar a otros puntos de Catalunya. Los chubascos más importantes se producirán en la mitad oeste del país donde podrán ser de intensidad fuerte e irán acompañadas de tormenta. La cota de nieve se situará en torno a los 2.400 metros.

El miércoles el cielo estará cubierto en todo el territorio y se prevén precipitaciones en cualquier punto. Localmente también serán de intensidad fuerte y acompañadas de tormenta. La cota de nieve irá bajando progresivamente de los 2.400 a los 2.000 metros, aunque el Pirineo Occidental descenderá hasta los 1.800 metros al final de la jornada.

Las cantidades de precipitación recogidas entre el martes y el miércoles serán poco abundantes en general, pero puntualmente se podrán acumular más de 50 litros, especialmente en puntos del tercio oeste, de la Catalunya central y del resto del Pirineo y Prepirineo.

Las temperaturas tenderán a la baja, especialmente las diurnas. Los valores máximos previstos para el martes estarán entre los 15 y los 20º C en el litoral y prelitoral y entre los 13 y los 18º C en el resto del país. Para el miércoles estos valores aún podrán ser ligeramente más bajos.

La segunda mitad de semana se prevé muy variable, ya que Catalunya todavía estará bajo el radio de acción de la perturbación. Las predicciones a medio plazo indican nuevos chubascos y tormentas de distribución irregular, con unas temperaturas que seguirán descendiendo de forma lenta hasta el fin de semana.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2TBiSpMyj

----------


## sergi1907

Se prevén tormentas que podrían dejar más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado en doce horas. Lloverá en todo Aragón, en algunos puntos se espera granizo y fuertes rachas de viento. La previsión podría variar en las próximas horas.

Un temporal de lluvias intensas e importantes cantidades de precipitaciones ha comenzado a descargar ya en algunos puntos de Aragón. Las previsiones de la AEMET en Aragón advierten de lluvias de hasta 100 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas en algunos puntos del Pirineo oscense. Estos datos son siempre orientativos, ya que el algunas zonas esas cantidades pueden ser mayores y en otras no llegar a tanto.

El máximo de precipitaciones se espera durante la próxima madrugada, aunque habrá otro pico a lo largo de la tarde de este martes.

"Se esperan cantidades de lluvia imporante. Además, el suelo está muy saturado y puede dar lugar a problemas. La cota de nieve se sitúa muy alta, lo que significa que la borrasca favorecerá el deshielo. Va a ser una situación complicada", señala el jefe de Predicción y Vigilancia de la delegación de AEMET en Aragón, Gerardo Sanz.

La borrasca ha entrado desde Galicia y afectará a prácticamente todo Aragón. Además, "delante de esta borrasca vienen vientos del sur que en algunas zonas serán fuertes, aunque no pasan de la alerta amarilla que es la más baja. Sí que se pueden dar tormentas fuertes y granizo", explica Sanz.

No se trata de lo que popularmente se conoce  como 'gota fría', porque no cumple el patrón. "Aquí hay también una borrasca en superficie que no se da en el fenómeno que popularmente se conoce como 'gota fría'. Además, esta situación se produce cada cierto tiempo, no es algo inusual. De todas formas, va a ser una borrasca de las intensas", concluyen desde AEMET en Aragón. 

Tanto la Aemet como el Gobierno de Aragón avisan de que se está a la espera de las próximas actualizaciones, ya que este es el tercer informe que se emite en la jornada y no se descartan que las previsiones puedan variar.

La alerta amarilla está activada para las siguientes zonas y periodos:
En las Cinco Villas se esperan 80 litros en 12 horas (30 litros en una hora).
Bajo Aragón y Ribera del Ebro. Se esperan 15 litros en una hora entre las 14 h de este lunes y las 8 de la tarde del artes.
Sur de Huesca. Se esperan 40 litros en 12 horas en el mismo tramo horario.
Vientos con rachas de hasta 80 kilómetros por hora en el Pirineo oscense hasta las 12 de la noche de mañana, martes.
Deshielo en el Pirineo.
Huesca Centro. Entre las 14.00 y las 24.00 de este lunes con una acumulación de 15 litros en una hora.
Gúdar y Maestrazgo. Entre las 17.00 de este martes y las 20.00 del martes, con una acumulación de 15 litros en una hora.
Huesca Centro. Entre las 0 y las 20 horas de este martes, con una acumulación de 20 litros en una hora y 40 litros en 12 horas.
Albarracín, Jiloca, Bajo Aragón, Ibérica zaragozana y Ribera del Ebro. Entre las 0.00 y las 20.00 del martes, con una acumulación de 15 litros en una hora.
Consejos de autoprotección ante tormentas, lluvias intensas e inundaciones

Protección Civil recuerda que, ante tormentas y lluvias intensas hay una serie de consejos básicos de autoprotección:
Manténgase informado a través de los medios de comunicación de las predicciones meteorológicas y del estado de la situación.
Refúgiese; la mejor protección es quedarse en casa.
Revise la vivienda y, si es necesario, limpie las bajantes y canalizaciones.
Aléjese de alambradas, verjas y objetos metálicos. Evite el uso de bicicletas y motos.
Si está conduciendo, el coche es un buen lugar para permanecer.
En casa, cierre ventanas para evitar corrientes de aire que puedan atraer rayos.
Desconecte los aparatos eléctricos para evitar que resulten dañados por subidas de tensión.
No deje objetos en el exterior que puedan ser arrastrados por el viento.
Si va por campo abierto, evite permanecer en lo alto de colinas, no se refugie bajo los árboles y aléjese de las zonas bajas de las laderas.
Si empieza a llover de forma torrencial, piense que pueden producirse inundaciones. Tome medidas.
En caso de inundaciones:
No descienda a subterráneos o lugares bajos.
Aléjese de las riberas de los ríos y de los barrancos y no permanezca en los puentes.
Use de manera razonable el teléfono. No colapse las líneas.
Prepárese para abandonar la vivienda si la situación lo requiere.
En este caso, desconecte la electricidad, el gas y el agua y asegura puertas y accesos.
Si va en automóvil, circule preferentemente por autopistas o carreteras principales aminorando la velocidad.
Si tiene problemas de visibilidad, deténgase en el arcén, señalizando su posición.
No estacione a la orilla de los ríos o en cauces de barrancos.
No intente cruzar un vado, un lugar inundado o un puente que ofrezca dudas.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...5_1101026.html

----------


## Luján

Navarra también está en alerta, por los mismos motivos.

----------


## sergi1907

Las temperaturas se acercarán a los 40 grados en el interior y el sur del país
La alerta amarilla por altas temperaturas durará unos 10 días

La ola de calor que desde este jueves afecta a la Península durará unos 10 días, según la previsión de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), que también advierte de que, a partir del próximo martes, las altas temperaturas llegarán también a las islas Canarias.

Los valores máximos estarán en torno a los 40 y 42 grados en zonas del interior del suroeste de la Península (provincias de Huelva, Sevilla y Córdoba) y entre 34 y 38 grados en amplias zonas del resto de Andalucía, Extremadura, el oeste de Castilla y León (provincias de Salamanza y Zamora) y en Galicia, excepto en su extremo norte.

En las demás zonas peninsulares y en Baleares las temperaturas oscilarán entre 28 y 34 grados. Se espera que el calor disminuya ligeramente en la mitad norte de la Península a partir del martes. La AEMET advierte especialmente del carácter prolongado de la ola de calor, que estima que durará entre una semana y 10 días. En Canarias se espera que las temperaturas superen los 35 grados a partir del martes y hasta el fin de semana.

En la Comunidad de Madrid, que permanece en alerta amarilla por calor, seguirán subiendo las temperaturas, donde este viernes llegarán a los 38 grados en el sur. El sábado podrían ascender y  acercarse a los 40 grados, según AEMET. La máxima prevista para hoy en la localidad de Aranjuez es de 38 grados de máxima en Aranjuez. Entre las doce de la mañana y las seis del viernes, en la capital se esperan 37 grados, así como en el corredor del Henares y la comarca de las Vegas.

La Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior recomienda limitar la exposición al sol, mantenerse hidratado y en lugares ventilados, vestir con ropas claras y evitar ejercicios físicos prolongados en las horas centrales del día. Aconseja también interesarse por las personas mayores y enfermas próximas o que vivan solas, y extremar las precauciones pues el riesgo de incendios forestales es mayor durante las olas de calor.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...25_020784.html

----------


## sergi1907

Protecció Civil de la Generalitat avisó de la necesidad de extremar precauciones en aquellos puntos donde las lluvias sean torrenciales.

Barcelona. (Agencias).- La  Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) ha activado la alerta amarilla (riesgo) por la posivilidad de fuertes lluvias y tormentas en todas las provincias de Catalunya, así como en Huesca, Teruel, Zaragoza, Navarra, La Rioja, Burgos, León, Palencia, Soria y Castellón. En general, se esperan chubascos y tormentas en zonas montañosas del norte peninsular.
Una tormenta con intensidad torrencial afectó la pasada tarde al centro de Catalunya, en concreto a varias comarcas de Lleida y a algunas partes de otras comarcas de Barcelona.
En un comunicado, Protección Civil de la Generalitat actualizó sus previsiones meteorológicas de las últimas horas y ha llamado a extremar las precauciones en aquellos puntos de Catalunya donde las tormentas sean torrenciales.

La tormenta que el sábado afectó a la comarca leridana del Solsonés se ha extendido luego a las de la Noguera y La Segarra, también en Lleida, y también incidió sobre el norte de la comarca de L'Anoia y el oeste del Bages, dos zonas de la provincia de Barcelona situadas también en el interior de Catalunya.
Las tormentas siguen activas y se han extendido a la mitad norte de la comunidad, lo que incluye a las comarcas del Pirineo, el Pre-pirineo, a otras comarcas de la Catalunya central y a las del prelitoral norte.
De cara a este domingo, la Generalitat espera un nuevo episodio de tormentas desde las ocho de la mañana que afectarán al Pirineo y al Pre-pirineo, y a partir de las 14 horas, y hasta las 20 horas, cree que las tormentas pueden afectar a cualquier punto de Catalunya, aunque con mayor probabilidad al Pirineo, el Pre-pirineo y a la Catalunya central.
Las precipitaciones serán en forma de chubasco o tormenta, y localmente podrán ir acompañadas de granizo. Además, pueden darse chubascos o tormentas localmente fuertes en Catalunya, principalmente en áreas de montaña.
Las temperaturas descenderán este domingo en el tercio oriental peninsular y Canarias pero ascenderán levemente en el oeste de Galicia, Extremadura y Andalucía occidental y además se activará la alerta amarilla por tormentas en 14 provincias.
Asimismo, habrá 36 provincias que superarán los 30 grados centígrados, siendo Córdoba y Toledo las más calurosas ya que alcanzarán los 37 y 36 grados respectivamente. Por su parte, Albacete, Ciudad Real, Granada y Guadalajara llegarán hasta los 35 grados y Madrid, Murcia, Orense, Salamanca, Sevilla y Zaragoza pasarán los 34 grados centígrados.
El cielo se mantendrá este domingo con algunas nubes de evolución diurna en el interior de la mitad norte peninsular con posibilidad de que caigan algunos chubascos o tormentas débiles que serán más probables en zonas montañosas, Castellón y Catalunya, donde podrían ser localmente fuertes.
El cielo del resto de la Península permanecerá con algunos intervalos de nubes. Finalmente, el viento flojo a moderado soplará en Galicia, Cantábrico, meseta norte y con intervalos de fuerte en Canarias. En la zona del Estrecho el viento será flojo a moderado del componente oeste y soplará viento flojo variable en el resto del país.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2Z0hqzxfu

----------


## Luján

Ya hay una buena tormenta cayendo sobre la zona del Maestrazgo terolense y castellonense. Impresionante, con pixeles naranjas y echotop de hasta 12 km.

----------


## sergi1907

A partir de esta tarde se esperan lluvias con intensidad en el litoral y el prelitoral central.

Barcelona, (Efe).- La Generalitat de Catalunya ha activado la fase de alerta del plan de inundaciones INUNCAT ante la previsión de que a partir de esta tarde y sobretodo durante la madrugada llueva con intensidad en el litoral y el prelitoral central. 

En un comunicado, la dirección general de Protección Civil ha pedido a los ciudadanos que extremen la prudencia, especialmente en las actividades de ocio al aire libre a partir de esta tarde y durante la noche, sobretodo en las comarcas del litoral y del prelitoral. 

Protección Civil ha activado la fase de alerta del plan INUNCAT ante las previsiones del Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya (SMC), que apuntan que las lluvias serán intensas a partir de esta tarde en gran parte del país y muy intensas a partir de la madrugada, especialmente en litoral y prelitoral central. 

A partir de la tarde, la previsión es que las lluvias afecten a la mitad norte de Catalunya y también a las Tierras del Ebro y que, a partir de la noche, las precipitaciones se extiendan a todo el litoral y prelitoral y a parte de la Catalunya central y el Pirineo Oriental. Según la previsión del Servicio Meteorológico, las lluvias podrán ser muy intensas de madrugada en la franja del litoral que discurre entre la comarca tarraconense del Baix Camp y la gerundense de la Selva. 

Las precipitaciones pueden ir acompañadas de rayos y truenos, granizo y fuertes rachas de viento. Protección Civil, que ha alertado a los municipios afectados por esta previsión de riesgo, ha pedido a los ciudadanos que eviten aparcar los vehículos cerca de rieras y de pasos subterráneos cerca de las playas. 

Según el comunicado, Protección Civil ofrecerá información de la evolución de este episodio de lluvias a cámping y campamentos de verano. 

Además, Protección Civil ha enviado por primera vez mensajes de texto SMS con el aviso de la alerta por lluvias a la base de personas sordas que le ha suministrado la Federación de Sordos de Catalunya (FESOCA).

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/gi...#ixzz2bHVnprut

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos en la pedazo de vaguada que muestran los modelos para este fin de semana.
Madre mía...

----------


## Luján

A ver si es verdad y llueve, o por lo menos refresca.

----------


## sergi1907

Las previsiones apuntan a mucha lluvia en la costa, ya veremos en que se queda al final.
El domingo viajo a Madrid, espero no me pillen grandes tormentas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La noche se espera calentita por estos lares...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno bueno, como viene el GFS, que ya tenemos el frío aquí y viene para quedarse.

----------


## Luján

A ver si es verdad.

----------


## perdiguera

El frío es lo de menos, lo que hace falta es que llueva y mucho por aquí. No llueve desde que Indíbil encontró a Mandonio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El frío es lo de menos, lo que hace falta es que llueva y mucho por aquí. No llueve desde que Indíbil encontró a Mandonio.


Por ahí arriba llover no se pero nevar es posible  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Las previsiones para el fin de semana me gustan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Precipitación acumulada para los próximos tres días... alegría para la zona noreste peninsular. Qué pena todo ese agua caída en el mar  :Frown:

----------

Los terrines (15-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las previsiones... mejor ni mirarlas  :Mad: 

Lluvia prevista en las próximas 192 horas según modelo GFS, sobran los comentarios.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se acabaron las vacas flacas señores, ésta es la previsión del GFS de aquí al día de Navidad  :Smile:

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Por fin¡ A ver si de verdad se cumple y vemos a nuestros niños de hormigón ponerse gorditos, que empiezan a dar pena

----------


## F. Lázaro

Entre 25 y 50 litros da el ECMWF para Nochebuena por mi zona... si cae eso, tiro una traca para celebarlo jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buena la última salida del NAE  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Pues nada buena para mí: pasaré como mucho de 1 litro desde el 25/12 al 06/01 en Los Nietos a 9 litros en Gavà y entre 0 y 4 en Enguera. ¡Vaya porquería!
Disfrutad los que podáis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ahora el "premio" se dirige hacia el Guadalquivir, buena regada va a caer. Que disfruten  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

60 litros se esperan para hoy en Lucena, 70 en Iznajar y Rute (directamente al embalse), 47 a Puente Genil y 46 a Ecija.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acumulados hasta el día 9 de enero en toda la Península... nuevamente el oeste peninsular será el más agraciado.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),Los terrines (01-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece que febrero seguirá la misma tónica que enero a juzgar por los modelos del CFS, positiva por el oeste y negativa al este.

----------

embalses al 100% (31-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Francia, Suiza, Bélgica.... ¡agua va!
Por aquí ya veremos lo que nos haremos de beber, supongo que gin tónic sin hielo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fuf... Madre mía, que pinta tiene ese modelo.
Más agua para Galicia, que no han tenido bastante en Enero con 30 días de lluvia de 31...
Y lo que marca para centro Europa ya es pa reirse, vamos a ver grandes inundaciones este mes...

----------


## Luján

Pobre norte, no tienen tregua. Previsión de avisos para mañana en Cantabria (AEMET):

*Riesgos importantes y extremos:*


Fenómenos previstos

*Nivel de riesgo Extremo* 


Fenómeno

Viento
Rachas máximas : 140 km/h

Ámbito Geográfico
Centro y valle de Villaverde, Litoral cántabro

Hora de comienzo
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 15:00 hora oficial

Hora de finalización
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 21:00 hora oficial

Probabilidad
40%-70%

Comentario
VIENTO DE COMPONENTE SUR QUE LOCALMENTE SUPERARA LOS 140 KM/H


*Nivel de riesgo Extremo* 


Fenómeno

Viento
Rachas máximas : 140 km/h

Ámbito Geográfico
Liébana

Hora de comienzo
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 15:00 hora oficial

Hora de finalización
miércoles, 05 febrero 2014 a las 00:00 hora oficial

Probabilidad
40%-70%

Comentario
VIENTO DE COMPONENTE SUR QUE LOCALMENTE SUPERARA LOS 140 KM/H


*Nivel de riesgo Importante* 


Fenómeno

Viento
Rachas máximas : 110 km/h

Ámbito Geográfico
Centro y valle de Villaverde, Litoral cántabro

Hora de comienzo
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 12:00 hora oficial

Hora de finalización
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 15:00 hora oficial

Probabilidad
40%-70%

Comentario
VIENTO DE COMPONENTE SUR DE 110 KM/H


*Nivel de riesgo Importante* 


Fenómeno

Viento
Rachas máximas : 120 km/h

Ámbito Geográfico
Liébana

Hora de comienzo
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 12:00 hora oficial

Hora de finalización
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 15:00 hora oficial

Probabilidad
40%-70%

Comentario
VIENTOS DE COMPONENTE SUR DE 120 KM/H


*Nivel de riesgo Importante* 


Fenómeno

Viento
Rachas máximas : 110 km/h

Ámbito Geográfico
Centro y valle de Villaverde, Litoral cántabro

Hora de comienzo
martes, 04 febrero 2014 a las 21:00 hora oficial

Hora de finalización
miércoles, 05 febrero 2014 a las 00:00 hora oficial

Probabilidad
40%-70%

Comentario
VIENTO DE COMPONENTE SUR DE 110 KM/H

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aquí en Sevilla a amanecido lloviendo y a las 12 horas empieza aclarar.
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Según cuentan en meteored, tenemos la corriente del chorro encima, o sea que todo frente que se mueva por el Atlántico norte acabará invariablemente impactando en la península. Al menos hay chicha para entre 10 días a un par de semanas. Espero que entren por el valle del Guadalquivir, que así algo llegará al levante y de paso en el norte les dará tiempo a secar las alfombrillas de las puertas.  :Wink:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si fuera así siempre, tendríamos el césped natural de Inglaterra. Cuando era joven estaba deseando que parara de llover, teníamos que ir al colegio con botas de goma muchas veces. Ahora estoy deseando que llueva y la gente me mira raro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## albertillovernel

Esos números están mal, ¿no? ¿es una salida chunga del modelo? porque una previsión con puntos ende se acumulan 247 litros en estas latitudes, como que no me cuadra!

----------


## Luján

Hombre, una previsión a 192 horas no es muy precisa que digamos, pero bien puede ser.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esos números están mal, ¿no? ¿es una salida chunga del modelo? porque una previsión con puntos ende se acumulan 247 litros en estas latitudes, como que no me cuadra!


Todos los modelos, CFS, ECMWF, WRF... ven intensas precipitaciones para los próximos 7 días. Es muy probable que se desarrolle una ciclogénesis explosiva que golpee el noroeste de la Península el jueves y los días siguientes nos visiten varios frentes, así que es probable que se puedan producir grandes acumulados de lluvia.

Dejo un gráfico de MeteoBadajoz:



Por otra parte, las previsiones estaciones del CFS indican un Febrero muy húmedo.

----------

jlois (04-feb-2014),Los terrines (04-feb-2014),perdiguera (04-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La primera ya la tenemos aquí, esta tarde/noche dejará su correspondiente regalo a todo el oeste peninsular...

Es preciosa la bicha  :Smile:

----------

jlois (04-feb-2014),Los terrines (04-feb-2014),perdiguera (04-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Según los modelos parece que poca agua tendremos por el Mediterráneo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según los modelos parece que poca agua tendremos por el Mediterráneo.


Pues sí, por el Mediterráneo poco movimiento va a haber, pero en el Atlántico, menudo festival... esperemos que no provoque daños.


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y cuando llega? ésta noche?
El Jueves tengo que ir sí o sí a Cáceres.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y cuando llega? ésta noche?
> El Jueves tengo que ir sí o sí a Cáceres.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


En teoría lo más "fuerte", llega mañana a partir de las 10:00 hasta por la tarde.

Para Cáceres Aemet de momento tiene activado alerta amarilla por rachas de viento de hasta 70 Km/h y por prec. acumulada de 40 mm./12 h.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y detrás de Petra... viene Qumaira. 

Esperemos que no provoque daños significativos, porque la bicha viene como una bala.


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad la salida de hoy a las 12 para el domingo... de cumplirse, puede llegar una auténtica bomba, nada que ver con lo que ha llegado hasta ahora.

Posibles vientos de más de 80 nudos en superficie, a 850 hPa (1.500 m.) se va a más de 100 nudos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hoy el norte tendrá una pequeña tregua... hasta mañana.

----------

Los terrines (07-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

¿De donde habrá sacado F.Lazaro ese precioso cuadro "meteo-abstracto"? Me ha dejado impresionado

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿De donde habrá sacado F.Lazaro ese precioso cuadro "meteo-abstracto"? Me ha dejado impresionado


Es un secreto... jajaja  :Big Grin: 

Toma, aquí tienes el enlace: http://earth.nullschool.net/#current....54,44.65,1070

----------

FEDE (07-feb-2014),Jonasino (07-feb-2014),Los terrines (07-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por el enlace, Federico; pinchando en el  mismo es aún más bonito.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se me olvidó comentar que pinchando sobre el mapa, te da la velocidad del viento teórica en ese punto concreto.

Además se pueden poner otros mapas como presión, temperaturas, agua precipitable, etc, en tiempo real.

----------


## Jonasino

Genial. Eso es aportar conocimientos. Gracias mil

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas.
He estado ausente toda esta semana, pero no he perdido detalle de todo lo que se nos va viniendo encima. Y tal como le he leido a albertillo unas págínas atrás, estamos en todo el medio de la corriente en chorro, que por eso nos estamos comiendo todas las borrascas que se crean frente a las costas de EE.UU. Así llevamos desde finales de Diciembre ininterrumpidamente. Por eso tantos días de lluvias, fuertes vientos, y viendo como una tras otra se nos van echando las borrascas encima.

Y viendo las salidas del GFS, parece ser que durante la semana que viene, tampoco nos abandonarán. Mucho ojo con este fin de semana, porquwe se intensifica, por lo que la borrasca que nos afectará será un buen bicho. Solo hay que ver la salida para la próxima semana... Los modelos ya a más largo plazo de a partir del próximo fin de semana (15-16), la corriente se desplazará al norte y nos abordará el anticiclón. Se acabó el mal tiempo. Pero todavia queda esta semanita...

Para el miércoles



Saludos!  :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (07-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (08-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

En el enlace de F. Lázaro aparecen dos ciclones preciosos en el Océano Índico al este de Madagascar.
Realmente es un precioso enlace.

----------

Los terrines (07-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

> En el enlace de F. Lázaro aparecen dos ciclones preciosos en el Océano Índico al este de Madagascar.
> Realmente es un precioso enlace.


Muchas gracias perdiguera, no los había visto; son realmente espectaculares.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## tescelma

> Además se pueden poner otros mapas como presión, temperaturas, agua precipitable, etc, en tiempo real.


Como se ven esos otros mapas, no he sido capaz, no me sale ninguna opción. Poniendo solo http://earth.nullschool.net/ me sale lo mismo  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como se ven esos otros mapas, no he sido capaz, no me sale ninguna opción. Poniendo solo http://earth.nullschool.net/ me sale lo mismo


Pincha sobre la etiqueta "Earth", y te saldrá un desplegable.

En "Overlay", pincha sobre la opción que quieras:

- Wind: Viento
- Temp: Temperatura
- TPW: Agua precipitable
- TCW: Agua sobre sube
- MSPL: Presión a nivel del mar

----------

frfmfrfm (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (07-feb-2014),NoRegistrado (07-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen fin de semana casi en toda la Península excepto en el Levante...

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad que F.Lázaro no para de sorprenderme con la cantidad de mapas relaciondos con la meteorología que "se saca de la manga". Otro aplauso para el de hoy. ¿Cuantas horas te pasas buscando? (Y encontrando, que es lo importante). Gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De verdad que F.Lázaro no para de sorprenderme con la cantidad de mapas relaciondos con la meteorología que "se saca de la manga". Otro aplauso para el de hoy. ¿Cuantas horas te pasas buscando? (Y encontrando, que es lo importante). Gracias


Jajajajaja... son ya unos cuantos años dedicados a esta afición, y sí, unas cuantas de horas he dedicado a buscar en muchísimas webs sobre meteorología los diferentes modelos de predicción más importantes.

----------

embalses al 100% (08-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (08-feb-2014),Jonasino (08-feb-2014)

----------


## tescelma

> Pincha sobre la etiqueta "Earth", y te saldrá un desplegable.
> 
> En "Overlay", pincha sobre la opción que quieras:
> 
> - Wind: Viento
> - Temp: Temperatura
> - TPW: Agua precipitable
> - TCW: Agua sobre sube
> - MSPL: Presión a nivel del mar


Justo donde no había probado. Muchas gracias

----------


## embalses al 100%

> De verdad que F.Lázaro no para de sorprenderme con la cantidad de mapas relaciondos con la meteorología que "se saca de la manga". Otro aplauso para el de hoy. ¿Cuantas horas te pasas buscando? (Y encontrando, que es lo importante). Gracias


Bueno, este último es de una página bastante famosa. Meteociel.fr que es el servicio meteorológico Francés. Y la verdad, es que en el apartado de modelos, tiene una grandisima variedad. Muy completo, sí señor. Es recomendable pegarte un paseo por el de GFS, que es el más mejor, por así decirlo.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (08-feb-2014),Jonasino (09-feb-2014),perdiguera (08-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno... estas son las precipitaciones previstas para hoy según el EURO4 cada 6 horas. Fuente: http://www.woweather.com/

----------

perdiguera (09-feb-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mañana todas y cada una de las provincias del estado Español, tendrá algún aviso.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2014),perdiguera (09-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y aquí cuando lloverá como Dios manda?

----------


## sergi1907

Aprovecha lo que nos toca ahora, mañana ya llegará el viento

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi, el viento no da agua. Y ya toca lluvia seria por aquí que hace mucho tiempo que en la costa no llueve.

----------


## Luján

Pues aquí parece que lleva lloviendo suave, lluvia de la buena, desde aproximadamente las 19 hasta ahora sin parar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más agua las próximas 48 horas... a ver si corre para el Mediterráneo, que por allí hace falta, aquí va a ir directa al mar.

----------

Jonasino (12-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es una previsión a largo plazo... pero parece que las lluvias empiezan a distribuirse mejor por toda la Península

----------

Jonasino (14-feb-2014),sergi1907 (14-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Esta imagen me gusta más que las anteriores, a ver si tenemos suerte

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver la nueva actualización del CFS y Marzo se sigue perfilando como seco/muy seco.

Para las próximas 48 horas, según el EURO4 (antes NAE) algo caerá por el este, ya era hora. No es mucho... pero bueno, algo es algo.

----------


## nando

¿Por qué no cesan las borrascas?

Las ondulaciones de la «corriente en chorro» están provocando que las borrascas sigan un recorrido por latitudes más al sur de lo que es habitual en el invierno

http://www.abc.es/sociedad/20140216/...402152148.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Saludos. 
Hoy ya estamos teniendo la previa de posibles cambios para mañana y probablemente la semana que viene.
De momento hoy estamos teniendo algunas nubes de evolución que en las sierras de Cáceres y en algunos puntos de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla y Córdoba están dejando chubascos. Esto se debe a un poco de aire frío en capas medias-altas y este "calor", que nos va a llevar a la primavera. 

Mañana estas nubes de evolucion serán mas abundantes  y por tanto aumente y mucho la probabilidad de chubascos y se dejarán ver por más zonas. Además mañana se notará esa entrada de un poco de aire frio, porque las máximas bajaran entre 4 y 5 grados.

Pero lo interesante parece venir para a partir de este finde, que los modelos pronostican una advección fría, que traerá, borrascas, lluvia, nieve y frío. Así que no vayais guardando los chaqurtones aún. Aquí os dejo la imagen del modelo a 850hPa para el día 21...




Lo iré actualizando...  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Queda todavía mucho tiempo... pero después de mucho tiempo, los modelos empiezan a moverse.

Si todo sale bien, para finales de marzo podemos tener una buena regada, puede venir un buen tren de borrascas, una tras otra.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-mar-2014),Los terrines (25-mar-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí. Ya estoy pendiente dirariamente desde la primera salida interesante este fin de semana y empieza a confirmarse, que a partir de este viernes viene una nueva serie de temporales que aseguran lluvia diaria en prácticamente toda la península.

Hoy ya estamos teniendo un avance por la zona del Cantábrico y la zona del Levante. De momento de aquí al Jueves viene una bajada generalizada de las temperaturas, que dejará todas las máximas alrededor de los 15ºC y de ahí para abajo. Volverán las heladas a la mitad norte y zonas montañosas. Y en general frío.
A partir del viernes entrará la primera del tren borrascas dejando lluvias muy abundantes sobre todo en el SW, y en la mitad Oeste, que llegarán de forma también moderada al Levante a partir del Domingo.

Si los modelos estos se siguen cumpliendo tenemos agua abundante para este fin de semana y de momento la primera mitad de la semana que viene. Veremos como se desarrolla, pero podríamos tener buena cantidad acumulada.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada día mejoran aún más... como se cumpla, buenos desembalses vamos a ver otra vez.

Ojo a La Serena, casi toda la cuenca está bajo esa zona de +100 litros. Como caiga eso, el Zújar se va a poner bonito...

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014),Jonasino (26-mar-2014),Los terrines (26-mar-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y todo el valle del Guadalquivir con cantidades alrededor de los 70-80 L/m2, y toda Sierra Morena con más de 100L/m2.
Vamos a ver muchas puertas al alza y algún labio fijo empapado. Sobre todo teniendo la cuenca del Guadalquivir al 90%...

Agua vienee!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y todo el valle del Guadalquivir con cantidades alrededor de los 70-80 L/m2, y toda Sierra Morena con más de 100L/m2.
> Vamos a ver muchas puertas al alza y algún labio fijo empapado. Sobre todo teniendo la cuenca del Guadalquivir al 90%...
> 
> Agua vienee!!


Imagínate La Serena, a más del 93%... el suelo todavía con humedad, como le caiga todo eso Los terrines nos va a traer buenas fotos jajaja  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Según indican los últimos modelos parece que tendremos una semana con abundantes lluvias.
Por esta zona hace bastante falta.

----------


## sergi1907

Se ha determinado aviso amarillo desde el jueves por la tarde por acumulacin de lluvia entre 60 y 80 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas.

Barcelona. (Efe).- La Agencia Estatal de Meteorologa (AEMET) ha alertado hoy de la llegada de un temporal de Levante a Catalunya que dejar precipitaciones "muy abundantes" desde maana jueves y hasta el lunes.
Segn el pronstico de la AEMET, durante los prximos das la formacin de una borrasca al suroeste de la Pennsula iniciar el establecimiento de un flujo de levante intenso y muy hmedo sobre Catalunya, que dar lugar a una situacin meteorolgica adversa con precipitaciones muy abundantes.
El episodio se iniciar maana jueves por la tarde y persistir hasta el lunes, segn los meteorlogos, que han advertido que las zonas ms afectadas sern el litoral y prelitoral, sin descartar zonas del interior y Pirineos.
Con estas previsiones, se han establecido niveles de aviso amarillo desde el jueves por la tarde por acumulacin de lluvia entre 60 y 80 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas en la mayor parte de la comunidad, y de nivel naranja durante el viernes por intensidad de lluvia de hasta 40 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora en el litoral y prelitoral de Barcelona y Girona. Segn la AEMET, a partir del lunes es probable que las precipitaciones tiendan a remitir y pierdan intensidad.
Por su parte, el Servei Meteorolgic de Catalunya (SMC) ha anunciado un temporal, adems de lluvia, tambin de viento y oleaje. Segn el SMC, las lluvias comenzarn maana por el sur de Catalunya y al final de la jornada ya podrn afectar a buena parte del litoral y del prelitoral, a la vez que se extendern hacia el interior del pas y sern localmente fuertes y acompaadas de tormenta, especialmente en el litoral y el prelitoral sur.
El viernes las precipitaciones sern generales, pero las ms abundantes e intensas se esperan en el litoral, prelitoral y dems cuadrante noreste. La cota de nieve estar situada hacia los 2.200 metros en el Pirineo Oriental y alrededor de los 2.000 metros en el Occidental.
El viento del sur y este se reforzar en general, pero especialmente en las cotas elevadas del Pirineo. El oleaje se alterar notablemente en toda la costa, pero sobre todo en el sector norte al final del da, donde se prevn olas mximas de ms de 2,5 metros, con mucha mar de fondo del sureste.
De cara al fin de semana, Catalunya seguir bajo la influencia de la depresin que impulsar viento de componente martimo, y las precipitaciones continuarn afectando de manera extensa, intensa y abundantes especialmente en los dos extremos de la fachada litoral y prelitoral. No ser hasta el domingo por la tarde cuando empezarn a disminuir debido a la entrada de viento del norte.
Segn esta prediccin, el Servei Meteorolgic de Catalunya ha emitido avisos de Situacin Meteorolgica de Peligro por intensidad y acumulacin de lluvia, viento y oleaje. A partir del lunes, los mapas de medio plazo indican el alejamiento de la depresin, lo que abrir las puertas al viento del norte y una notable bajada de la temperatura.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz3KBLVT9Kr

----------

Jonasino (27-nov-2014)

----------


## F. Lzaro

Esta semana va a ser bastante generosa, en lluvia, y en viento... esperemos que no haya muchos problemas.

----------

Jonasino (27-nov-2014),Los terrines (27-nov-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Prcticamente todo el pas est en alerta. En Canarias, riesgo extremo por vientos.

Un total de veinte provincias estarn este sbado en situacin de riesgo extremo (aviso rojo), riesgo importante (aviso naranja) o riesgo (aviso amarillo) por vientos, lluvias o fenmenos costeros, segn ha informado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorologa (AEMET).

En concreto, la AEMET ha avisado a El Hierro, Gran Canaria, La Gomera, La Palma y Tenerife por riesgo extremo por vientos de hasta 130 kilmetros por hora.

El aviso de riesgo importante afectar a todas las Islas Canarias por oleajes y vientos de hasta 130 kilmetros por hora, as como a Girona, Tarragona, Castelln y Valencia por fuertes lluvias.

Mientras, las provincias de Cdiz, Mlaga, Huesca, Teruel, Zaragoza, Fuerteventura, Lanzarote, Tenerife, Soria, Barcelona, Girona, Lrida, Tarragona, Ceuta, Alicante, A Corua, Pontevedra, Ibiza, Formentera, Mallorca y La Rioja se encontrarn en riesgo por vientos y lluvias.

La AEMET prev que este sbado se produzcan precipitaciones localmente fuertes o persistentes en muchas zonas del cuadrante nordeste y levante peninsular, Baleares, rea del estrecho y norte de Canarias, pudiendo ser muy fuertes en el este de Catalua y norte del levante, as como viento fuerte o muy fuerte en canarias.

Tambin se esperan precipitaciones en gran parte de Espaa, que sern localmente fuertes o persistentes y ocasionalmente con tormentas en muchas zonas del cuadrante nordeste y levante peninsular, pudiendo ser muy fuertes en el este de Catalua y norte de la Comunidad Valenciana.

Es posible que sean localmente fuertes en el litoral oeste andaluz, rea del estrecho, Baleares y norte de Canarias. Las precipitaciones son menos probables y ms dbiles y dispersas hacia el oeste de la pennsula, no esperndose en el oeste de Galicia, Extremadura y noroeste de Andaluca.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorologa pronostica temperaturas en descenso en Canarias y diurnas en ascenso en Extremadura y ambas mesetas, y en descenso en el Cantbrico. Adems, en Canarias, viento del noroeste fuerte a muy fuerte; en el resto, predominio de viento de componente este, con intervalos de fuerte en Baleares, litoral mediterrneo y Pirineos.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...24942_310.html

----------


## F. Lzaro

Agosto hmedo? Adems, los modelos dan una tendencia lluviosa los prximos meses, especialmente el prximo invierno. La nica pega, son las posibles consecuencias en la vertiente mediterrnea. Un tiempo ms inestable en esa zona, tal y como est el agua del Mediterrneo... como se quede alguna bolsa de aire fro en altura, ojito.

----------

Jonasino (26-jul-2015),Los terrines (27-jul-2015),perdiguera (25-jul-2015),Perptero (03-ago-2015),sergi1907 (25-jul-2015),Varanya (29-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Cual es la fiabilidad histrica de estas predicciones?

----------


## F. Lzaro

> Cual es la fiabilidad histrica de estas predicciones?


Desde que llevo siguiendo las predicciones estacionales de los modelos americano y europeo, a un mes vista la fiabilidad es bastante considerable. De momento parece que quiere cumplirse la prediccion del CFS para agosto. Buena regadita la que cay el jueves, ayer, y la que seguir cayendo hoy por toda la vertiente mediterrnea, especialmente en la Ibrica, Aragn y Catalua. Algo es algo, porque haca falta la verdad en algunas zonas.

Y ojo a como viene septiembre. Hace mucho tiempo que el GFS no mete una salida as para el Levante Seal de posibles episodios de gota fra?...

----------

Jonasino (01-ago-2015),Los terrines (01-ago-2015),perdiguera (01-ago-2015),Perptero (03-ago-2015),Varanya (03-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Los ms viejos de los agricultores dicen que en los veranos calurosos como este, hay que llevar cuidado con el granizo y con la gota fra en Septiembre...

----------


## quien es quien

> Los ms viejos de los agricultores dicen que en los veranos calurosos como este, hay que llevar cuidado con el granizo y con la gota fra en Septiembre...


No jodas!

De verdad?



Vaya novedad.


Eso lo saben los agricultores viejos y los no tan viejos (si son buenos agricultores), los pescadores, los profesores, los conductores, los camareros,.... y hasta los turistas.

Anda que has venido t ahora a descubrir la plvora.

Dselo a los de Castelln (https://www.google.es/webhp?sourceid...tellon&tbm=nws), que igual an no se han enterado.

----------


## termopar

Estas predicciones a ms de 15 das tienen poca o ninguna tendencia estadstica. Mas bien puede ser fruto de la casualidad. Yo las tomara nicamente como curiosidad mas que como valor tcnico. 


> Desde que llevo siguiendo las predicciones estacionales de los modelos americano y europeo, a un mes vista la fiabilidad es bastante considerable. De momento parece que quiere cumplirse la prediccion del CFS para agosto. Buena regadita la que cay el jueves, ayer, y la que seguir cayendo hoy por toda la vertiente mediterrnea, especialmente en la Ibrica, Aragn y Catalua. Algo es algo, porque haca falta la verdad en algunas zonas.
> 
> Y ojo a como viene septiembre. Hace mucho tiempo que el GFS no mete una salida as para el Levante Seal de posibles episodios de gota fra?...

----------


## F. Lzaro

> Estas predicciones a ms de 15 das tienen poca o ninguna tendencia estadstica. Mas bien puede ser fruto de la casualidad. Yo las tomara nicamente como curiosidad mas que como valor tcnico.


Este tipo de predicciones se realizan fundamentalmente analizando la tendencia de indicadores atmosfricos y ocenicos y comparndolo con situaciones ya previas. Obviamente claro que no pueden ser tomadas como un valor tcnico, no es igual una prediccin a 3 das que este tipo de predicciones.

Por experiencia propia, desde que sigo tanto estos modelos como los del ECMWF, los de anomalas de precipitacin cuando son a un mes vista, la verdad que en la mayora de casos se ha cumplido lo que en ellos figuraba. Otras veces no, es evidente... pero s que es cierto que en un alto porcentaje de los casos se cumpli. A ms tiempo, incluidos los modelos trimestrales s que es cierto que el porcentaje de acierto es mucho ms bajo, lgico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojo esta tarde a las posibles tormentas y granizadas en el sureste, Murcia, Alicante y Valencia. Altos niveles de CAPE y LI muy bajos.

----------

Jonasino (10-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Una granizada a estas alturas arruinaría la cosecha de los cítricos, esperemos que no ocurra que luego a los seguros les cuesta soltar el dinero horrores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En algunas redes sociales dicen que han medido en Alhama de Murcia casi 17 litros

----------


## pablovelasco

Menuda cortina de agua acaba de caer entre Molina de Segura y Murcia... Afortunadamente sin piedra, solo agua... Pero vaya forma de caer, el mapa ese funciona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojo a la que puede caer hoy en todo el cuadrante noroeste de la Península. Los embalses gallegos y del norte de Portugal van a coger agua.

Esperemos que no haya muchos problemas.







Fuentes: Aemet, Meteociel y Weather Online.

----------

HUESITO (15-sep-2015),JMTrigos (15-sep-2015),Los terrines (15-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Comenzará este miércoles a las 10.21

Este verano ha sido 1,5 grados centígrados más caluroso de lo normal, según la Aemet.

El otoño, que comenzará este miércoles 23 de septiembre a las 10.21 horas en la España peninsular tendrá temperaturas más altas de lo normal en todo el país y precipitaciones superiores a la media en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular, según la predicción estacional de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

En la rueda de prensa trimestral de la AEMET, la portavoz Ana Casals ha explicado que la temperatura media del otoño está entre los 15 y los 16 grados centígrados y se prevé que en la próxima estación el mercurio ascienda aproximadamente 0,5 grados centígrados más, con una probabilidad superior al 50 por ciento.

En cuanto a las precipitaciones, ha dicho que también se espera que las lluvias sean más copiosas de lo normal con una probabilidad de entre el 60 y el 70 por ciento en el noroeste peninsular y en torno a un 50 por ciento en el resto de la Península. "Esta situación es típica de la influencia del fenómeno de El Niño", ha valorado Casals.

A este respecto, ha precisado que este fenómeno meteorológico generará un mayor impacto en las temperaturas de la Península y Europa entre octubre y noviembre y que influirá, aumentando las precipitaciones, en estas zonas entre agosto y noviembre.

Por otro lado, ha indicado que este verano ha tenido un carácter "cálido", en concreto, ha sido 1,5 grados centígrados más caluroso de lo normal y ha llovido un 13 por ciento más que la media del trimestre para los meses de junio, julio y agosto. Se trata del segundo verano más cálido desde 1961, solo superado por el de 2003. En este periodo se ha producido la ola de calor más larga desde que hay registros, con 22 días de calor por encima de la media en 30 provincias.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...23693_310.html

----------

Jonasino (22-sep-2015),Los terrines (22-sep-2015),termopar (22-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Comenzará este miércoles a las 10.21
> 
> Este verano ha sido 1,5 grados centígrados más caluroso de lo normal, según la Aemet.
> 
> El otoño, que comenzará este miércoles 23 de septiembre a las 10.21 horas en la España peninsular tendrá temperaturas más altas de lo normal en todo el país y precipitaciones superiores a la media en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular, según la predicción estacional de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
> 
> En la rueda de prensa trimestral de la AEMET, la portavoz Ana Casals ha explicado que la temperatura media del otoño está entre los 15 y los 16 grados centígrados y se prevé que en la próxima estación el mercurio ascienda aproximadamente 0,5 grados centígrados más, con una probabilidad superior al 50 por ciento.
> 
> En cuanto a las precipitaciones, ha dicho que también se espera que las lluvias sean más copiosas de lo normal con una probabilidad de entre el 60 y el 70 por ciento en el noroeste peninsular y en torno a un 50 por ciento en el resto de la Península. "Esta situación es típica de la influencia del fenómeno de El Niño", ha valorado Casals.
> ...


Esto ya lo comenté en la fase de iniciación del niño allá por Mayo:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...F1o#post137610

Añadiría que lo que provoca este fenómeno del niño tan fuerte y continuo son mayores lluvias procedentes del atlántico y mayor sequía en el sureste español, si bien las tormentas que se produzcan serán más intensas, dañinas y poco aprovechables. El sudeste español lo va a pasar muy mal si no cambia significativamente el modelo macroclimático.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Las precipitaciones barrerán casi toda España a partir del sábado por la tarde, excepto el sureste peninsular y Baleares.

Madrid.(EP).- Las precipitaciones llegarán a la Península Ibérica a partir de este sábado por la tarde y barrerán toda España de oeste a este, excepto el sureste peninsular y Baleares, coincidiendo con el Día de la Hispanidad y la Virgen del Pilar. Esta perturbación es consecuencia de los restos del huracán Joaquín, que a medida que se acerca a la Península se va desactivando, según informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
"El término huracán ya no se debe seguir utilizando porque se desactiva y deja de ser huracán a medida que se va acercando a nuestras costas", ha explicado el portavoz de la AEMET, Modesto Sánchez. Los restos del huracán, convertidos ya en una depresión no más importante que otras anteriores, alcanzarán el oeste peninsular (Portugal, Galicia, Huelva) el sábado por la tarde y durante la noche del sábado y todo el día del domingo se irán extendiendo paulatinamente a toda la Península, de forma que el lunes lloverá en prácticamente toda España, salvo el sureste (Valencia, Alicante y Murcia) y Baleares.
La singularidad de este frente es, según ha apuntado Sánchez, el hecho de que la perturbación entre por el suroeste de la Península al proceder de un ciclón tropical, ya que normalmente los que llegan a España proceden de Canadá o de Islandia. En estos casos en los que el frente entra por el norte de la Península, se encuentra con varios sistemas montañosos --Cordillera Cantábrica, Sistema Central, Penibético-- en los que las nubes van descargando, de forma que la masa de aire se va secando y las precipitaciones no llegan a toda España. Sin embargo, cuando la depresión entra por el suroeste, como ocurrirá este fin de semana, no se encuentra ningún obstáculo montañoso y, por lo tanto, riega toda la Península.
En cuanto a las temperaturas, tanto las máximas como las mínimas experimentarán un descenso pero "no muy acusado" y será a partir del martes, una vez superada la perturbación, cuando se experimentará una bajada más fuerte y los termómetros no alcanzarán los 20 grados en la mitad sur peninsular y los 16 en el norte.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz3o0grJLOM

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),perdiguera (09-oct-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojo a la salida del ESTOFEX...

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2015),HUESITO (12-oct-2015),Jonasino (12-oct-2015),Los terrines (14-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

La borrasca del próximo fin de semana del 18 en adelante tiene mejor pinta

----------

embalses al 100% (21-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (13-oct-2015),Los terrines (14-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todavía queda bastante pero sí, tanto el GFS como el ECMWF dan una buena regada. Ya veremos en qué acaba...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todavía queda, pero éstas son las salidas de hoy del ECMWF para el sábado, domingo y lunes. Yo lo firmaba ya.

----------

embalses al 100% (21-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (14-oct-2015),Los terrines (14-oct-2015),perdiguera (14-oct-2015),sergi1907 (14-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que acierten, hacen falta lluvias ya.

----------


## perdiguera

Menos mal que el sábado no llueve por aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El ECMWF aprieta cada vez más en sus salidas. Ya veremos en qué acaba. Menuda baja sobre el cabo de San Vicente. 

Como eso se cumpla, Sierra Morena se va a cargar pero bien de agua. Y el viento va a soplar con ganas también.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-oct-2015),Jonasino (15-oct-2015),Los terrines (15-oct-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

A ver si esta vez es verdad, que la de la semana pasada pasó por la   Serena dejando muy pocas precipitaciones (15 litros en mi pluviómetro), y hace muchísima falta un buen riego.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunos modelos son más optimistas que otros, pero en La Serena no creo que caiga mucha agua en principio. El impacto fuerte de la borrasca se lo llevaría la cara sur de Sierra Morena, en algunos sitios se preveen acumulaciones de más de 100 litros entre el domingo y el lunes si se cumplen los pronósticos actuales.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-oct-2015),Los terrines (15-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Mucho me temo que poca lluvia llegará hasta esta zona

----------

Los terrines (15-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Tras esta borrasca atípica que hemos tenido situada al sudeste cerca del golfo de Cadiz y que ha permitido recuperarse a base de bien a Extremadura y Andalucia occidental (tampoco esta mal lo que ha quedado en la comunidad Valenciana y Baleares), la siguiente parece que se prepara en el Atlántico norte. Una dorsal atlántica típica de esta época que se espera alcance la península para el martes 27 de Octubre en adelante. Le irá bien al noroeste peninsular y a Castilla-león que a estas alturas se encuentra por debajo de sus medias estadísticas.

Abajo os dejo la situación hidrológica que ha dejado la anterior borrasca y la previsión para la siguiente:

----------

embalses al 100% (24-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (22-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (22-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Al menos ha humedecido el terreno. Ahora es cuando tenían que entrar como flechas las borrascas... una tras otra.

----------


## termopar

Es mucho adelantar acontecimientos , pero parece que este nuevo frente puede ir enlazado con otro frente posterior que se encuentra en el mapa mostrado en terranova, ya veremos.

----------


## termopar

Al final de este par de frentes que han afectado al noroeste de la península, quizás en menor medida de lo que se esperaba al no penetrar con fuerza, el nuevo fenómeno meteorológico que se espera es una  pequeña DANA o embolsamiento de aire frío a nivel alto. Se va a situar de lleno en el centro y sureste, la zona más necesitada de precipitaciones de la península. Suelen ser difíciles de analizar pero suelen venir con bastante precipitación localizada. Esperemos que se cumplan las previsiones, que al otoño meteorológico le queda ya menos.

Os dejo el último acumulado semanal de aemet y la previsión de la DANA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojo, porque es una DANA que viene de un descuelgue del frente polar, y es bastante interesante, porque desalojo viene directo desde el Polo Norte, y es un aire bastante frío. 
A ver como se porta, pero yo creo que al final no se va a traducir en tormentas, si no que se va general una borrasca en condiciones.
En teoría mañana empieza, a ver como se da.

De hecho, ahora que lo estoy mirando, si te fijas en la animación del satélite, ya gira.

----------

termopar (30-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Con mis limitados conocimientos en la materia, no me termina de cuadrar:
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current....41,47.29,1070

----------


## F. Lázaro

La DANA es más que evidente... a ver qué tal se portan las nubes. Algunos modelos meten mucha agua.

----------

embalses al 100% (31-oct-2015),Jonasino (31-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

A ver si esta vez nos toca algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si esta vez nos toca algo.


Este golpe parece ser que sí, el día 2 según el modelo europeo tendréis una buena regada por allá.

----------

embalses al 100% (31-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (31-oct-2015),Jonasino (31-oct-2015),Los terrines (30-oct-2015),perdiguera (31-oct-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con mis limitados conocimientos en la materia, no me termina de cuadrar:
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current....41,47.29,1070


Vaya guapa. Gracias por este enlace, lo habia visto antes, pero no lo conocia.

----------

Jonasino (31-oct-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 20/2015
EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 31/10/2015
LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA:
1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Lluvias intensas y rachas de viento fuerte.
2.- Ámbito geográfico: La mayor parte de la Península, Baleares y Canarias.
3.- Comienzo de la situación: Sábado 31 de octubre.
4.- Duración: Hasta el martes 3 de noviembre.
5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (mayor del 70%)
6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: A partir del día de hoy, sábado 31 de octubre, una
dana (depresión aislada en niveles altos) con origen atlántico se irá desplazando por el entorno de la
Península. Simultáneamente, la evolución en niveles bajos de una zona frontal y de un centro de bajas
presiones en el norte de África, que facilitará la entrada de aire húmedo mediterráneo en la Península,
contribuirá a que se produzcan precipitaciones intensas. Serán más abundantes especialmente en el
sur y este de la Península, aunque podrán hacer acto de presencia con mayor o menor intensidad en
toda España. A partir del domingo es probable que las precipitaciones vayan acompañadas de
tormentas y rachas fuertes de viento.
Hoy, sábado 31, la llegada de un frente atlántico está afectando al oeste de la Península con lluvias,
que serán especialmente intensas en el área del Estrecho. El extremo sur del mismo frente se sitúa
sobre Canarias, provocando precipitaciones que podrán ser localmente persistentes en las islas
occidentales y en Gran Canaria.
El domingo 1 las precipitaciones tenderán a extenderse por el sur y este de la Península, y débilmente
por el centro y Baleares, tendiendo a remitir en Canarias. Los chubascos podrán ser fuertes e incluso
muy fuertes en gran parte de Andalucía y de la Comunidad Valenciana. Se esperan además rachas de
viento fuerte y fenómenos costeros desde el Estrecho hasta Ibiza, y también rachas fuertes en Jaén, La
Mancha y en el Sistema Central.
El lunes 2 se espera también una situación de lluvias generalizadas en la mayor parte de la Península y
en Baleares. Las precipitaciones más intensas, localmente muy fuertes, se darán en la mitad este
peninsular, sobre todo en el nordeste, y en el Sistema Central y su entorno. Los fenómenos costeros
afectarán a toda el área mediterránea, pero ya no a Alborán y Estrecho, y las rachas de viento fuerte se
extenderán de modo generalizado por toda la mitad oriental de la Península.
Durante las primeras horas del martes 3 todavía es probable que se produzcan precipitaciones, que
podrán ser fuertes en Cataluña. Aunque se espera la llegada de un nuevo frente atlántico durante la
tarde, no estará asociado a la dana que está dando lugar a esta situación de lluvias intensas, por lo que
el martes se dará por finalizado este episodio.
7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET emitirá un nuevo Aviso
Especial mañana domingo, día 1, y recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de la
misma a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en la
página web: www.aemet.es

----------

embalses al 100% (01-nov-2015),Jonasino (31-oct-2015),perdiguera (31-oct-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras la salida del ESTOFEX...

----------

Jonasino (01-nov-2015),perdiguera (01-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Al final se cumplirá ?¿

----------


## perdiguera

Ya te digo que no. En Cataluña, a pesar de los avisos, nada de nada.

----------


## Jonasino

Pena, penita, pena

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya te digo que no. En Cataluña, a pesar de los avisos, nada de nada.


Allí en teoría es mañana cuando toca lo gordo...

----------

embalses al 100% (02-nov-2015),Los terrines (01-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Madrid parecía que iba a caer fuerte, pero por ahora nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## suer

En Reus, en el centro, según Meteoclimátic, hemos tenido un buen día. 51 litritos, aunque buena parte en poco tiempo.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, pues esta pequeña DANA ha hecho lo que se presuponía iba a suceder. Solo hay que comparar con las acumulaciones en cada zona. Ha mejorado la zona sureste y el centro ya tiene un poco más de humedad, el valle del Ebro incluido. Galicia y Extremadura, completamente recuperados. Y aunque ha mejorado el centro, el tajo alto esta sufriendo muchísimo. Entrepeñas y Buendía no se van a recuperar de momento y ....malos presagios. De nuevo os dejo el mapa de AEMET actualizado y la comparativa con el anterior.


Lamentablemente, me da la sensación que el otoño va a ser corto. Se ha situado un anticiclón fuerte que impedirá la entrada de humedad desde el noroeste. Van a empezar a ponerse las típicas boinas de contaminación en las principales ciudades. Os pongo la predicción a corto plazo pero incluso a largo veo continuidad atmosférica.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-nov-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

De hecho no se espera inestabilidad, como mínimo en los próximos 10 días. Habrá que ver si en un futuro, un poco más lejano(15-20) días, ese anticiclón se quita de en medio. Pero 15-20 días... nos vamos ya casi a Diciembre.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-nov-2015),Jonasino (06-nov-2015),termopar (05-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Esta semana no actualizo, la situación es la misma. Anticiclón sobre toda la península y sigo sin ver cambios a medio plazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Atencion a partir de este fin de semana, porque el anticiclón se mueve un poco, y nos entran viento de componente norte. Estaremos ante un adveccion fria en condiciones, y hacia el martes tendremos mínimas bajo cero en prácticamente toda la Península. 

Así que vayan sacando estufas, abrigos y mantas quien no las haya sacado todavía. Ya iremos actualizando si este frio viene además acompañado de precipitaciones, que de ser asi, serían nivosas en diversos lugares.

_¡¡El Invierno se adelanta!!_

----------

frfmfrfm (19-nov-2015),Los terrines (19-nov-2015),perdiguera (19-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Ya podemos dar la bienvenida al invierno. Lo de las precipitaciones, no lo veo nada claro, quizás en el norte peninsular pero de poca entidad y que no varía la situación hídrica del país. Y el anticiclón insiste y permanece más al oeste introduciendo frío más bien seco, algún foco de inestabilidad se puede descolgar pero con poca carga; no mucho, la verdad. El estado hídrico del pais, bastante pobre y seco,sobre todo en el centro peninsular, y ésta es la variación comparativa desde la vez anterior que lo puse a principio de mes:

----------

NoRegistrado (20-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

También es casualidad, ni una gota por ahí...

----------


## sergi1907

Los registros bajarán entre 12 y 14 grados y las nevadas podrían llegar a cotas cercanas a los 700 metros

El ambiente anormalmente cálido de los últimos días llega a su fin: la llegada de un frente polar durante el fin de semana hará que las temperaturas se desplomen entre 12 y 14 grados y deje nieve en cotas cercanas a los 700/900 metros en el norte y 1.000 metros en el centro peninsular. 

Se producirá una llegada brusca del tiempo invernal con temperaturas muy frías que provocará que en ciudades como Madrid se pase de los 19 grados de máxima de hoy a los 7 grados del lunes y en Bilbao, los 21 grados de hoy darán paso a 8 grados el domingo, ha avanzado a Efe Modesto Sánchez, portavoz adjunto de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Por la noche también se producirán descensos importantes con mínimas que empezarán a marcar valores por debajo de los 0 grados, ha señalado Sánchez. 

Este frente será el responsable de nevadas en los Pirineos y en la cordillera cantábrica y de lluvias persistentes en el Cantábrico, en el norte de Navarra y en el Pirineo occidental aunque, de manera más débil, las precipitaciones podrían afectar a otras zonas del norte peninsular, las Baleares y área de Alborán. 

Ante esta situación la Agencia de Meteorología mantiene activada para mañana la alerta naranja (riesgo importante) en las provincias de Huesca, Girona, Lleida, Tarragona, Castellón y las islas Baleares por fenómenos costeros adversos y por rachas de viento de hasta 100 kilómetros por hora. 

En las provincias de Huesca, Burgos, León, Palencia, Soria, Lleida, Navarra, Lugo, Álava, La Rioja, y en las regiones de Asturias y Cantabria hay alerta amarilla (riesgo) por nevadas; Cantabria, Navarra, Guipúzcoa y Asturias tiene alerta por lluvias con una precipitación acumulada de 40 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas.

En cuanto a las temperaturas hoy se espera un descenso en Galicia aunque todavía las diurnas se mantienen altas. Por capitales de provincias, la máxima se alcanzará en Murcia y en Alicante con 27 y 26 grados, respectivamente, seguidas de Málaga con 25 y Granada, Huelva y Sevilla, con 24 grados; por la noche, la mínima más baja se registrará en Teruel con 2 grados mientras que en Ávila, Granada y Soria los termómetros no pasarán de los 3 grados. 

El sábado las temperaturas bajarán en la mayor parte de España, salvo en la mitad sur del litoral mediterráneo, y el descenso será notable en el interior de la mitad este peninsular con heladas débiles en zonas de montaña de la mitad norte peninsular y áreas próximas, pudiendo ser moderadas en los Pirineos. 

El director meteorológico de eltiempo.es, José Antonio Maldonado, ha explicado que una vez finalizada la situación anticiclónica que ha generado focos de contaminación, densos bancos de niebla y temperaturas suaves para esta época del año, la entrada de frío polar provocará un descenso importante de las temperaturas sobre todo en el norte peninsular.

Las temperaturas bajarán de manera muy acusada y muy rápida y así, en ciudades del norte como Álava la máxima bajará hasta 13 grados entre hoy y el lunes, y en zonas del interior peninsular, como Guadalajara, se pasará de los 19 grados de máxima de hoy a los 5 grados del lunes. 

De igual manera se ha pronunciado el climatólogo Jacob Petrus, para quien este cambio de tiempo, después de casi 20 días de veranillo, dejará un desplome de las temperaturas, poca precipitación y temporal de viento y de marítimo. Este descenso de las temperaturas se acentuará hasta el lunes, el marte se estabiliza y a partir del miércoles comienzan a subir las temperaturas pero no con los valores de los último días. 

En cuanto al temporal marítimo hoy afectará a las costas del noroeste peninsular con vientos que pueden alcanzar fuerza 7; a partir de mañana el empeoramiento se extenderá al área mediterránea, con vientos de fuerza 8 en la costa de Girona y Baleares, donde se alcanzarán olas de 4 metros.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ras-nieve.html

----------

embalses al 100% (20-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (20-nov-2015),Jonasino (20-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Seguimos con tiempo estable en general. El norte peninsular se ha beneficiado algo más de lo que preveía pero el resto sigue con valores por debajo de media. En algunos casos, como la zona alta del Tajo, diría que son de sequía. Pongo la comparativa gráfica:



El anticiclón vuelve a fortalecerse y volver a zona continental pero a medio plazo (mediado diciembre) puede haber cierta variación en la situación del anticiclón (tiende a alejarse hacia Groenlandia favoreciendo la bifurcación de la corriente en chorro) que podría conllevar a la entrada en la península de frentes fríos y húmedos interesantes. Veremos a ver.

----------


## Jonasino

> El anticiclón vuelve a fortalecerse y volver a zona continental pero a medio plazo (mediado diciembre) puede haber cierta variación en la situación del anticiclón (tiende a alejarse hacia Groenlandia favoreciendo la bifurcación de la corriente en chorro) que podría conllevar a la entrada en la península de frentes fríos y húmedos interesantes. Veremos a ver.


Esperemos que asi sea

----------


## embalses al 100%

El anticilón de las Azores, un poco más al norte de lo normal, aunque va tomando su posición habitual, es de nada más y nada menos que 1050mb. Más fuerte que en verano. En Península tenemos presiones estos días superiores a 1030mb. Veremos si no se bate algún record que otro.
Lo peor es que a largo plazo no tiene muchas espectativas de largarse.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-nov-2015),Jonasino (28-nov-2015),termopar (27-nov-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Panorama desolador como mínimo hasta mediados de mes. Guardad los paraguas, si no lo hicisteis ya hace tiempo, porque como mínimo hasta el 15 de Diciembre nada de lluvias. No es solo que no vaya a llover, si no que tiempo muy estable, porque el potente anticiclón no se va a mover de su sitio en las próximas dos semanas, se debilitará muy despacito.

E incluso las previsiones a medio.largo plazo son confusas a partir del día 15 de Diciembre aproximadamente, donde se contempla una rotura del anticiclón(uno se quedará sobre las azores y otro al Este del la Península Itálica. Pero esta situación además de bastante extraña, es bastante improbable, pero de momento no hay que preocuparse ni siquiera en mirar las predicciones. Así que a seguir esperarando

----------

frfmfrfm (02-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Esto pinta muy mal.

Y por aquí los pantanos empiezan a estar en una situación preocupante

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Pues seguimos con el anticiclón y cada vez con menos esperanzas de cambio para mediados de diciembre. Las posibilidades han disminuido con cierta tendencia a que el anticiclón de las azores se debilite y se desplace hacia el este, permitiendo la entrada de inestabilidades desde el noroeste peninsular.

Hasta entonces, sol, contaminación en grandes ciudades por falta de viento e inversión térmica, y lo habitual en este tipo de situaciones. Pongo la previsión a corto plazo, donde la estabilidad permanece en territorio peninsular:

y el estado de sequía similar al anterior de la semana pasada pero degradándose por la falta de lluvias:

----------

Azuer (05-dic-2015),Jonasino (04-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que fuerte. Pero los americanos hablan de posible nevada en madrid hacia el 13. ¿Será posible?

----------


## termopar

Finalmente, tendremos algo de lluvia, sobre todo en el tercio noreste y centro peninsular entre el lunes y martes 15. Por fín se consigue debilitar tanto la dorsal continental como el anticiclón de las azores. A medio plazo, la estabilidad se va apoderando poco a poco en la zona de Groenlandia y esto siempre puede traer alguna alegría en forma de nuevos frentes húmedos atlánticos. Y la contaminación de las ciudades va a desaparecer a corto y medio plazo. Os muestro la previsión para el dia 14:



La situación hídrica de la península, a pesar del cambio, es lamentable sin paliativos. Mucho va a tener que cambiar la situación para recuperarnos, y en todas las cuencas va a haber déficit hídrico fuerte. Qué suerte del que tenga desaladora cercana!!! Muestro el mapa de situación de esta semana:

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Poca leche parece que va a caer con los modelos que se manejan hoy. A ver si mejoran algo los próximos días.





La Oscilación del Atlántico Norte refleja muy claro porqué no ha caído ni una gota... demasiado tiempo con tendencia positiva.



Y no hay visos de que vaya a bajar de ahí  :Frown:

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2015),Jonasino (10-dic-2015),Los terrines (10-dic-2015),REEGE (28-dic-2015),termopar (10-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo de la NAO acojona

----------


## sergi1907

El invierno, que comienza el próximo día 22 a las 5.48, se prevé con temperaturas superiores a las normales en toda España y más lluvias en amplias zonas del noroeste de la Península, tras un otoño caracterizado por ser el sexto más cálido del siglo XXI.

En rueda de prensa para presentar la predicción estacional del invierno, el balance hídrico y un análisis del otoño, la portavoz de la Agencia de Meteorología (Aemet), Ana Casals, ha explicado que durante los meses de enero, febrero y marzo los modelos de predicción apuntan que serán más húmedos en el noroeste peninsular.

En el resto de España no se aprecian diferencias significativas respecto a las lluvias, que se esperan que alcancen "valores normales" para esta época del año, ha detallado Casals.


En cuanto al otoño, la Aemet ha destacado que ha sido cálido, con una temperatura media de 16,2 grados -0,4 grados por encima de la media de esta estación-, lo que le convierte en el decimotercer otoño más cálido desde 1961 y el sexto desde que empezó el siglo XXI.

La estación otoñal tuvo una precipitación media de 165 litros por metro cuadrado, un 18 por ciento por debajo del valor normal del trimestre, lo que supone el quinto otoño más seco por encima de 2004, 2007, 2009 y 2013.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...92837-305.html

----------

Jonasino (18-dic-2015),perdiguera (17-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Aunque la situación en el Atlántico ha supuesto una mayor capacidad para la entrada de frentes fríos húmedos, el bloqueo del anticiclón en el sur de Europa impide la penetración en la península. De este modo, hemos tenido y vamos a seguir teniendo algunos frentes pero que solo rozan la parte más noroccidental de la península y de poca entidad. Muestro la predicción actual a tres días:



El estado actual en cuanto a humedad de la península está siendo de registros históricos, así como el de temperaturas.



Y si estas anomalías de la NAO y del bloqueo continental tienen algo que ver con las anomalías de la ENSO, pocos cambios se ven de momento:



Por cierto, la predicción de la AEMET referida para el invierno es por dar un poco de esperanza, y sólo en el tercio noroccidental. Los embalses plurianuales van a tener trabajo este año.

----------


## termopar

Lo mismo que la semana pasada así que no actualizo, además como en el post anterior se actualizan automáticamente los mapas, pues tenemos la situación que se ve en ellos, con zonas cada vez mas amplias en cuanto a falta de humedad del suelo y sequía generalizada. A nivel macro tampoco se ven grandes variaciones. Puede haber frentes frios (el 29 y tras fin de año) por el noroeste que mientras la dorsal estable continental en el sur de europa no cambie, no serán de mucha entidad ni afectarán a la situación hídrica general.

----------

frfmfrfm (26-dic-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Aquí en Murcia ha llovido un rato esta mañana... No ha sido mucho, pero lo suficiente como para que el campo se me llene de matas malas. :Mad:

----------


## termopar

El principio de año nos depara la rotura (o más bien,  desplazamiento)  de la dorsal continental permitiendo penetrar las borrascas sobre la península. Esperemos en que no sea una situación puntual y siga mejorando relativamente la situación ibérica de sequía general. Así empezemos mejor el año. Ese es el mejor deseo que se puede esperar.

----------


## termopar

Vuelve la estabilidad y se acabó de momento lo que se daba. Estas lluvias de principio de año han conseguido recuperar la zona nororiental de la península, pero el centro y sureste seguirá con sequía. El punto más dramático de la península nos lo encontramos en el antiguo "mar de castilla" donde no se reciben aportes importantes desde hace tiempo y la sequía se puede considerar como muy alta. Y me temo que hasta que no llegue la primavera, no va a haber mayores aportaciones en la zona ni de forma general en la península. Espero equivocarme.

----------

REEGE (26-ene-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que los modelos están coincidiendo para tener un fin de semana pasado por agua y nieve en toda la Península.
A ver como se da la cosa...

----------


## REEGE

Aquí pone que nos lloverá el domingo de Carnaval... bien se podía adelantar o atrasar dicho "evento"...

----------


## sergi1907

Cuarenta provincias de quince comunidades están hoy en alerta roja, naranja o amarilla por nieve, viento o fuerte oleaje que en el litoral del Cantábrico alcanzará los 11 metros de altura, informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en su página web.

Cataluña tiene activada la alerta amarilla en Barcelona, Girona y Tarragona por viento y fuerte oleaje y alerta amarilla en Lleida por nieve donde se espera una acumulación de 15 centímetros de espesor en el valle de Aran.

Cantabria tiene hoy alerta roja (riesgo extremo) por mar combinada del noroeste con olas de hasta 11 metros y alerta amarilla (riesgo) por rachas máximas de 80 kilómetros por hora, que ocasionalmente alcanzarán los 110 kilómetros en los cabos.

El País Vasco mantiene el aviso rojo en las provincias de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa por mar combinada del noroeste con olas de 11 metros y alerta amarilla en Álava por rachas de viento de 80 kilómetros por hora en la cuenca del Nervión y en la llanada alavesa.

Galicia sigue con alerta naranja en las provincias de A Coruña, Lugo y Pontevedra por viento del suroeste con mar combinada del oeste o noroeste y olas de 7 a 8 metros disminuyendo a 6 metros; Ourense sigue con alerta amarilla por fuertes vientos y en Pontevedra está activada la alerta amarilla por lluvias que dejarán 45 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas.

Asturias tiene aviso naranja por fenómenos costeros adversos con viento del oeste y mar combinada del noroeste con oleaje de 6 a 8 metros disminuyendo lentamente, a lo largo del día.

Las Islas Baleares están en alerta amarilla por viento y fuerte oleaje con especial incidencia en la isla de Mallorca donde hay alerta naranja por olas de 4 metros.

En Andalucía, la provincia de Almería tiene alerta naranja por fenómenos costeros adversos del oeste con olas que subirán a los 4 metros; las provincias de Granada y Jaén, en alerta amarilla por viento en la costa granadina, Guadix y Baza, y Cazorla y Segura respectivamente.

Aragón sigue con alerta naranja en Teruel por rachas de 110 km/h en Albarracín, Jiloca, Gúdar y Maestrazgo y alerta amarilla por viento en la Ibérica zaragozana y por nieve en Huesca.

Todas las provincias de Castilla y León mantienen la alerta amarilla por rachas de viento que oscilarán entre los 80/90 kilómetros y en Castilla La-Mancha hay alerta amarilla por viento en todas sus provincias excepto en Albacete con nivel naranja por rachas de 100 kilómetros por hora en Alcaraz y Segura.

La comunidad Foral de Navarra sigue con alerta amarilla por viento de 80 kilómetros por hora en la vertiente cantábrica y por nevadas que dejarán 14 centímetros de acumulación en el Pirineo navarro.

Madrid, La Rioja, Comunidad de valencia y Murcia tienen aviso amarillo por viento con rachas máximas entre 70/90 km/h y alerta amarilla en la ciudad de Melilla por olas de 3 metros de altura.

La Aemet advierte de que con la alerta roja el riesgo meteorológico es extremo con fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales de intensidad excepcional y con un nivel de riesgo para la población muy alto y con la alerta naranja existe un riesgo meteorológico importante en fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales y con cierto grado de peligro para las actividades usuales.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/naci...sta-11-metros-

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que será más ruido que nueces. 
Este fin de semana, que había una previsión de lluvias por aquí, ha caído la vertiginosa cantidad de UN litro. Da miedo.

----------


## termopar

Los últimos coletazos de este invierno nos darán algo de humedad en el centro y tercio norte peninsular. Como se puede observar en el mapa más abajo, el tercio norte se ha recuperado hídricamente mientras que el centro y sureste ibérico sigue seco o muy seco:



La segunda quincena de febrero puede aportar algo más de humedad, sobre todo en las cordilleras, en forma de nieve por un frente frío polar (quizás el único y último de este invierno). Lo que vendrá bien para recuperar la humedad, pero dada las pocas aportaciones vistas hasta el momento, no darán para la recuperación hídrica de nuestros embalses, sobre todo en el sur peninsular. Este año, desde luego, no va a ser bueno por mucha primavera húmeda que llegue, el daño ya está hecho.

----------

REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 2/2016
EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 25/02/2016
LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA:
1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Temporal de nieve, viento y mar.
2.- Ámbito geográfico: Toda la Península y zonas costeras adyacentes.
3.- Comienzo de la situación: Viernes 26 de febrero
4.- Duración: Hasta el lunes 29 de febrero.
5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (mayor del 70%)
6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: A lo largo del viernes 26 se irá formando un centro de bajas
presiones en el Golfo de Vizcaya con un sistema frontal asociado que recorrerá la Península de oeste a este.
Durante el sábado y el domingo se prevé que el centro de la baja se desplace lentamente hacia el noreste
peninsular y el Golfo de León para acabar situándose el lunes cerca del Golfo de Génova, provocando vientos al
principio de componente oeste y, a partir del domingo, de componente norte.
El rápido desplazamiento sobre la Península del frente mencionado a largo del viernes irá acompañado de
precipitaciones abundantes y generalizadas, afectando a Baleares a primeras horas del sábado. A su paso, la cota
de nieve irá descendiendo hasta situarse entre 500 y 1000 m al final del viernes. Las temperaturas continuarán
descendiendo el sábado, permaneciendo la atmosfera inestable, con chubascos frecuentes, especialmente en la
mitad norte y este, que además podrán ser de nieve en amplias zonas ya que la cota descenderá hasta los 400 a
800 m en buena parte de la Península. El lunes, cuando es probable que el centro de la borrasca se encuentre ya
próximo a Italia, los chubascos y la nieve tenderán a restringirse al extremo norte peninsular. Las temperaturas
mínimas continuarán por debajo de 0ºC en amplias zonas del interior, por ello cabe esperar heladas importantes al
menos hasta el miércoles.
Aunque durante este episodio las mayores acumulaciones de nieve se esperan en la Cordillera Cantábrica
(espesores superiores a 1m) y en Pirineos, Sistema Central e Ibérico y Sistemas Béticos (superiores a 50 cm), cabe
destacar que, muy probablemente, durante el viernes, sábado y domingo, las nevadas podrán producirse no sólo en
áreas de montaña, sino también en muchas zonas de la mitad norte y este peninsulares.
El viento será otro fenómeno a tener en cuenta en esta situación, con rachas superiores a 70 km/h especialmente en
zonas altas, área del Estrecho y Alborán, litorales gallego y cantábrico y Baleares, y el lunes en el Valle del Ebro.
En casi todas las zonas costeras de la Península y Baleares habrá periodos en los que el estado de la mar y el
viento alcanzarán los umbrales de nivel de aviso, aunque el temporal más intenso se espera en Galicia y Cantábrico
y el entorno de Alborán.
Es muy probable que esta situación vaya remitiendo a lo largo del lunes 29 en todo el territorio.
7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET emitirá un nuevo Aviso Especial mañana
viernes día 26. Se recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de la misma a través de sus
predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en la página web: www.aemet.es

----------


## sergi1907

Joan Delort advierte que no se descarta cortar carreteras este sábado de forma preventiva para evitar episodios complicados para la movilidad.

Aun a riesgo de dar una impresión alarmista, el director general de Protecció Civil, Joan Delort, ha pedido prudencia a los ciudadanos ante el episodio de nevadas en cotas bajas que se esperan para este fin de semana en Catalunya y estar atentos a la información que ofrezcan puntualmente los medios de comunicación para que todos los que cojan el coche pongan la radio y estén atentos a las novedades y, sobre todo, lleven cadenas en el vehículo y la sepan poner. En todo caso, el responsable ha asegurado que nevará y que siempre es mejor quedarse en casa y evitar desplazamientos innecesarios. En todo caso, los servicios de prevención se reservan la posibilidad de cortar determinadas carreteras preventivamente para evitar situaciones complicadas para los ciudadanos como la sucedida en la última nevada de febrero de 2015.

En declaraciones a TV3, Delort ha comentado que este episodio de nevadas que se esperan cuentan con una ventaja con respecto a los ques se han sucedido en años anteriores: el hecho de que se produzca esta vez en fin de semana. Esta eventualidad hace que la exposición a la inclemencia sea menor puesto que no hay colegios ni los desplazamientos habituales de un día laborable.

Pese a todo, ante cualquier episodio de nieve, cuando veamos que can copos de nieve, mejor quedarse en casa o donde estemos porque tiene todas las probabilidades del mundo de que nevará en zonas donde no nieva habitualmente, como el prelitoral, ha aconsejado Delort.


La previsión centra el grueso de las posibles afectaciones en este sábado puesto que la previsión señala ahora mismo que la borrasca entre por el noroeste (durante la noche de este sábado), aunque lo más grave y la nevada en cotas bajas empezaría hacia las seis de la mañana de este sábado. Se prevé que nieve en comarcas del litoral y prelitoral y que baje mucho la cota. De hecho, Delort ha recordado que siempre que se ha producido un episodio de nevadas como la que se espera, cuando se han señalado un nivel de cota al final ha nevado por debajo de ella, y cuando se esperaban unos centímetros determinados de precipitación, lo caído ha sido siempre superior a lo anunciado.

El director de Protecció Civil ha asegurado que el día crítico según la previsión es el sábado y que el episodio finalizaría en las primeras horas del domingo, pero esto puede evolucionar, ha advertido.

Corte de preventivo de carreteras

En todo caso, Delort ha querido evitar el alarmismo porque si decimos que viene el lobo y al final no viene, la ciudadanía tampoco lo entendería; pero debemos hacerlo, ha justificado. Ahora bien, el dirigente ha sido claro al advertir de que antes que encontrarnos con gente tirada en la carretera tomaremos medidas si es necesario para evitar la circulación. Así, no se descarta cortar preventivamente la circulación en determinadas carreteras para evitar situaciones como las vividas el pasado invierno en vías como la A-2 en el Bruc. En este sentido, Delort ha asegurado que Protecció Civil y el Servei Català Trànsit vamos muy del brazo y tienen previsto una serie de reuniones de carácter técnico durante la jornada de hoy.

Ante una nevada severa como la que se espera para el sábado, lo normal es que tenga afectaciones sobre la movilidad y los episodios de nieve de últimos 20 años nos han provocado muchas dificultades, ha alegado. En todo caso, el responsable de seguridad ha comentado que no se trata de que nadie salga de casa en todo el país, pero sí de adoptar medidas sobre todo allí donde se prevé nevada severa y que si empieza a nevar, la gente no se exponga al riesgo.

En cuanto a los ciudadanos que tienen previsto determinadas actividades al aire libre, como las deportivas que suelen concentrarse en fin de semana, también entre escolares, Delort ha pedido que todo el mundo procure estar constantemente informado de la evolución de la previsión meteorológica.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...catalunya.html

----------

Jonasino (26-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Poca vergüenza tiene el Sr. Delort, ¿Cómo se atreverá a cortar la N-II? Todo el mundo por la Ap-2, que es de peaje. Con los dineros que tiene asignados su dirección general, bien podría programar un servicio de máquinas quitanieves y extendedoras de sal. Me gustaría verlo en cualquier país de centroeuropea o en la costa este de EEUU. Duraría medio telediario. Sin embargo, aquí, da la talla del nivel de políticos que nos gobiernan en Cataluña: máxima ineptitud.

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí el sábado y domingo nos ha nevado, pero escasamente... 

Hoy hace un frío del carajo.

----------

Los terrines (28-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Precipitaciones previstas para el jueves y viernes. Entre líneas, precipitación en forma de nieve.



Fuente: Aemet

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ene-2017),HUESITO (25-ene-2017),Jonasino (25-ene-2017),Los terrines (25-ene-2017),perdiguera (25-ene-2017),sergi1907 (25-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Previsión de acumulados de lluvia para las próximas 72 horas. Parece que el NO de la Península se llevará el premio gordo.



Fuente: Aemet

----------

embalses al 100% (03-feb-2017),Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

Los valores serán bajos para esta época del año en toda la Península y se recuperarán a partir del sábado.

La entrada de una baja atlántica que se situará sobre el Cantábrico a partir de este miércoles va a provocar un descenso generalizado de las temperaturas en la Península, mientras que la cota de nieve bajará a los 300 metros, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

De este modo, entre este martes y el miércoles, la llegada de una baja atlántica situada al noroeste de Irlanda y que se irá desplazando hacia el sur, colocándose sobre el Mar Cantábrico precedida de un nuevo frente, afectará a toda la Península y Baleares de manera progresiva a lo largo de los próximos dos días.
En concreto, para el 22 de marzo se espera un descenso térmico generalizado, del que se librará el área mediterránea y el cantábrico oriental, con una bajada notable de las temperaturas en Extremadura, y Comunidades de Madrid y de Castilla-La Mancha. También se registrarán heladas en la mitad septentrional de la Península, que serán más intensas en zonas de montaña del extremo norte.

Para el jueves 23 de marzo, continuará el descenso de las temperaturas, que llegará a ser localmente notable en el interior de las zonas oriental y sur de la Península. La AEMET prevé valores bajos para la época del año en toda la Península, con heladas en la mitad norte, zonas de la meseta Sur y sierras del sudeste.
Las precipitaciones podrán ir acompañadas de tormentas y se prevén localmente persistentes en Galicia. Afectarán el miércoles a la vertiente atlántica peninsular, Pirineos y Cataluña, y se extenderán el jueves a toda la Península, aunque en general serán más débiles y dispersas cuanto más hacia el este, salvo el área pirenaica.

Durante este episodio se esperan nevadas significativas en Galicia, Asturias, zonas limítrofes de Castilla y León, y Pirineos. Así, la cota de nieve experimentará un descenso paulatino y se situará al final del miércoles entre los 300 y los 600 metros en la Cordillera Cantábrica, Sistema Central y oeste del Ibérico, y en torno a los 400 y los 800 metros en Pirineos Occidentales y Central.

La aproximación de la baja atlántica provocará durante ambos días la entrada de vientos de componente oeste, que soplarán con intervalos de intensidad fuerte en la Cordillera Cantábrica, y litorales gallego y cantábrico.

El viernes 24 de marzo lo más probable es que se intensifiquen las precipitaciones en el norte de la Comunidad Valenciana, en Cataluña y Baleares, debido al posible desarrollo de una borrasca en la zona. De cara al sábado, las temperaturas comenzarán a recuperarse lentamente, aunque de forma desigual según las zonas.
Por otro lado, la dirección general de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior, de acuerdo con las predicciones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), alerta por nevadas y temporal marítimo en Galicia.

Las nevadas serán más intensas se esperan a partir de los 500 metros de altitud, aunque también podrán producirse en cotas por encima de 300. Se espera que las nevadas afecten también durante los próximo días a otras zonas del norte peninsular por encima de los 500 metros.

Además, el temporal marítimo será más acentuado en el litoral gallego, donde se podrían producir olas de entre cinco y seis metros de altura en las costas de A Coruña.
Ante la previsión de nieve, Protección Civil recomienda que, si es imprescindible viajar por carretera, hay que ir muy atento y tener especial cuidado con las placas de hielo, informarse de la situación meteorológica y del estado de las carreteras, extremar las precauciones, revisar el vehículo y atender las recomendaciones de Tráfico.

Aconseja además revisar los neumáticos, anticongelante y frenos, tener la precaución de llenar el depósito de la gasolina y llevar neumáticos de invierno o cadenas, así como ropa de abrigo y un teléfono móvil con batería de recambio y/o cargador de automóvil.

En caso de estar atrapado en la nieve, se aconseja permanecer en el coche, con la calefacción puesta, renovando cada cierto tiempo el aire, y vigilar que el tubo de escape no esté obstruido para evitar que los gases penetren en el interior del vehículo, entre otros consejos.

Ante vientos en la costa, recomienda que, si se encuentra en zonas marítimas, hay que procurar alejarse de la playa y de otros lugares bajos que puedan ser afectados por las elevadas mareas y oleajes que suelen generarse ante la intensidad de vientos fuertes; no poner en riesgo la vida por intentar captar imágenes espectaculares y pide evitar estacionar los vehículos en zonas que puedan verse afectadas por el oleaje.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...00-metros.html

----------

F. Lázaro (21-mar-2017),frfmfrfm (22-mar-2017),Jonasino (22-mar-2017),perdiguera (22-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mañana por la tarde pueden darse nevadas a cotas inusualmente bajas para estas fechas:

----------

Jonasino (22-mar-2017),perdiguera (22-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

16 grados de bajada en Valladolid, un frio que pela y un airecito fresquito para acompañar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Probabilidad de nevadas para hoy miércoles, jueves y viernes según el EPS-ECMWF. Fuente: Aemet

----------

Jonasino (23-mar-2017)

----------

